# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttaminen: kannanotto

## Mikko Laaksonen

"Raideryhmän" viimeviikkoinen kannaotto paikallisjunaliikenteestä on ainakin joillakin foorumeilla herättänyt vilkastakin keskustelua, joten laitan sen myös tälle foorumille kommentoitavaksi. Kannanotto alla.

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla foorumilaisten kommentteja: onko paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttaminen Ruotsin ja Saksan malliin Suomessa realistista, ja voidaanko siitä saada vastaavia hyötyjä kuin Ruotsissa ja Saksassa on saatu eli paikallisjunaliikenteen palvelutaso ja matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet moninkertaiseksi entiseen verrattuna.




> KANNANOTTO:
> 
> Paikallisjunaliikenteen ostot tulee kilpailuttaa EU:n periaatteiden mukaisesti
> 
> Julkisen liikenteen rahoitusta pohtineen valtiosihteerityöryhmän mietinnössä (6.6.2005) sekä liikenneministeriön ehdotuksessa rautatiepolitiikan kehittämiseksi (13.6.2005) ehdotetaan, että VR Oy:n nk. ostoliikenteen kustannuksia siirretään myös kunnille. Liikenteen kilpailuttamista ei kuitenkaan esitetä, mutta osa tuesta osa muutettaisiin lipputueksi. YTV on tiedotteessaan (17.6.2005) ilmoittanut, että se aikoo tehdä VR Oy:n kanssa 12 vuoden mittaisen sopimuksen pääkaupunkiseudun junaliikenteen ostamisesta noin 45 miljoonalla eurolla vuodessa.
> 
> Ehdotukset merkitsevät sitä, että kunnat rahoittavat valtiota. VR Oy on valtion omistama yritys, joka maksaa osinkonsa omistajalleen. Nykyisinkin YTV-kuntien maksama tuki on samaa suuruusluokkaa kuin VR Oy:n voitto. On kohtuutonta, että vastuuta raideliikenteen rahoituksesta siirretään kunnille ilman vastaavaa päätäntävallan siirtämistä niille.
> 
> Valtion kehittämisehdotukset ovat EU-kokemuksen valossa vääriä. Ruotsissa ja Saksassa kilpailutetun paikallisjunaliikenteen kustannukset ovat laskeneet selvästi samalla kun palvelu- ja laatutaso ovat nousseet. Tässä mallissa päätösvalta on alueellisilla joukkoliikenneviranomaisilla. Houkuttelevilla yhteyksillä junat kulkevat tiheästi aamusta iltaan, myös viikonloppuisin. Asemat on myös sijoitettu joka taajamaan keskeisesti. Juna- sekä raitiotieliikennettä on myös yhdistetty sopivalla kalustolla. Järjestely on yhteiskunnalle selvästi edullisempaa matkustajaa kohden kuin linja-autoliikenne. Mainituissa maissa valtion rautatieyritykset ovat kuitenkin menestyneet kilpailutuksissa varsin hyvin - mutta kustannustaso on merkittävästi laskenut.
> ...

----------


## kuukanko

Paikallisjunaliikenne kaipaisi kipeästi kilpailuttamista. Keskittyisin kuitenkin aluksi nykyisen paikallisjunaliikenteen eli lähinnä pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen kilpailuttamiseen. Pääkaupunkiseudun tilanne on jo n. kymmenen vuoden ajan ollut absurdi, kun kilpailutettu bussiliikenne on tullut paikallisjunaliikennettä halvemmaksi. Jos junaliikenteen kustannustaso saataisiin painettua alemmaksi kilpailuttamalla, voitaisiin bussiliikennettä muuttaa voimakkaammin liityntäliikenteeksi junille ja lisätä junaliikennettä.

Uusien reittien avaaminen suurimpien kaupunkiseutujen ulkopuolella on mielestäni aika kyseenalaista. Siellä liikennemäärät ylipäätään ovat pieniä, houkuttelevalla vuorovälillä kulkeva junaliikenne edellyttää kuitenkin suuria matkustajavirtoja. Nykyinen paikallisliikenne on lähes olematonta, joten juna olisi toimiva vaihtoehto vain matkoilla, joissa matkan molemmat päät ovat aseman lähellä. Käytännössä autoton elämä ei olisi mahdollista, joten junat tuskin keräisivät matkustajia.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen saaminen houkuttelevaksi edellyttää myös bussiliikenteen kanssa yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää. Nyt linja-autoyrittäjät tuntuvat pitävän junaa suurempana vihollisena kuin yksityisautoa eikä yhteisjärjestelyjä tunnu oikein syntyvän. Ehkä yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä ei voi syntyä kuin ostoliikenteessä, jolloin sitten runkoreittejä voitaisiin ajaa junilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Keskittyisin kuitenkin aluksi nykyisen paikallisjunaliikenteen eli lähinnä pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen kilpailuttamiseen.


Mielestäni on realismia, että YTV ei ilman liittolaisia saa lobattua paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttamista läpi. YTV:ssä tiedetään VR Oy:n ja HKL:n metroliikenteen kustannusten ero ja kilpailutusta on haluttu jo pitkään.  Mutta YTV ei yksin saa taakseen eduskunnan tai hallituksen enemmistöä. Sen vuoksi YTV on joutunut hyväksymään taas sopimuksen VR Oy:n kanssa, jossa on YTV:n noin 2-3 kertaa käypää korkeammaksi tuntema hintataso.

Mielestäni on selvää, että paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttamista ei saada aikaan, jollei sitä vie eteenpäin samaan aikaan useampi alue. Varsinais-Suomessa on nyt syntynyt selvä tahtotila omien paikallisjunien puolesta ja Pirkanmaalla on haluja myös liikennöidä itse valtion rataverkolla.

Mutta: muut alueet tukevat YTV:tä vain jos myös ne voivat saada paikallisjunaliikennettä. Siksi yksinomaan pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttaminen on mahdoton tavoite; liikenne tulee saada kilpailuttaa koko maassa.




> Uusien reittien avaaminen suurimpien kaupunkiseutujen ulkopuolella on mielestäni aika kyseenalaista. Siellä liikennemäärät ylipäätään ovat pieniä, houkuttelevalla vuorovälillä kulkeva junaliikenne edellyttää kuitenkin suuria matkustajavirtoja. Nykyinen paikallisliikenne on lähes olematonta, joten juna olisi toimiva vaihtoehto vain matkoilla, joissa matkan molemmat päät ovat aseman lähellä. Käytännössä autoton elämä ei olisi mahdollista, joten junat tuskin keräisivät matkustajia.


Muistuttaisin perusasiana siitä, että paikallisliikennettähän EI OLE useilla suurimmista kaupunkiseuduista. Turun, Tampereen, Oulun, Jyväskylän, Kuopion ja Porin seuduilla ei ole lainkaan paikallisjunaliikennettä (jollei Viialassa ja Lempäälässä pysähtyvää paria Tampere-Helsinki-vuoroa lasketa).

Mielestäni kaupunkiseutujen ja maakuntien tulisi itse saada päättää, missä paikallisjunaliikenne on tarpeellista. Liikennöitsijästä ja kustannustasosta päätettäisiin sitten kilpailutuksella, ja jos liikenne ei ole kannattavaa, maksajana olisi myös paikallistaso (toki niin, että sille annettaisiin perusmäärärahoiksi VR Oy:n nykyisin nauttima 57,2 Me / v (2003) tuki).

Kannattaa lisäksi muistaa, että monet Suomen kylät ja kaupungit ovat syntyneet radan varteen. Monella suunnalla on tiiviitä, radan varteen rakentuneita taajamaketjuja. Esimerkiksi Mäntyluoto - Pihlava -Pori - Kokemäki, Turku - Littoinen - Piikkiö - Paimio - Halikko - Salo, Jyväskylä - Suolahti - Äänekoski. Monet näistä taajamaketjuista ovat täysin verrattavissa niihin taajamaketjuihin, joissa paikallisjunia muualla Euroopassa liikennöidään menestyksellisesti.

Lisäksi monet taajamaketjut kytkeytyvät yhteen. Mielestäni tuntuu realistisemmalta liikennöidä esimerkiksi Turku - Loimaa - Toijala - Tampere - paikallisjunaa kuin vain Turusta Loimaalle ja Tampereelta Toijalaan. Samoin Pori - Kokemäki - Vammala - Tampere - ketjussa paras paikallisjunaliikenne olisi läpikulkevaa.

Uudet paikallisjunalinjat täytyy kuitenkin suunnitella erittäin hyvin palveleviksi jotta ihmiset käyttävät niitä. Omia pointtejani Saksan - matkakokemusteni (Karlsruhe, Freiburg jne) siitä, miten paikallisjunaliikenne saadaan vetovoimaiseksi.
Paikallisjunaliikenteen tarjonnasta, reiteistä ja vuoroista sekä lippujärjestelmästä päätetään paikallisesti kaupunkiseudulla tai maakunnassa.Paikallisjunaliikennettä liikennöidään tasatahtisella vuorovälillä, esim. 60, 30, 20 tai 10 minuutin välein. Kahden tunnin vuoroväli on ehdoton maksimi, ja yleensä maksimin tulisi olla tunti.Liikennetarjonta kattaa riittävän tasoisena myös illan, iltayön, varhaisaamun sekä lauantait ja sunnuntait.Paikallisjunien pysäkkipaikat määritellään asuntojen, työpaikkojen, koulujen ja palvelujen sijainnin mukaan järjestäen mahdollisimman lyhyt matka-aika ovelta ovelle. Pysäkkien määrää lisätään merkittävästi lakkautettuun tai korvattuun paikallisjunaliikenteeseen verrattuna.Järjestetään suorat linjat kohteisiin, joihin ihmiset haluavat matkustaa kytkemällä linjoja yhteen ja hyödyntämällä tarvittaessa duoraitiotiemahdollisuutta.Julkisen liikenteen eri muodot kytketään toisiinsa järjestämällä vaihtopaikkoja, joissa voi vaihtaa liikennemuotoa laiturin yli. Aikataulut synkronoidaan toisiinsa.Raideliikenteen suorat liikennöintikulut (henkilöstö, huolto, polttoaine ja kaluston pääoma) katetaan lipputuloilla sekä kohtuullisella seutulipputuella, jolloin liikennettä voidaan tarpeen mukaan lisätä.Liikenteessä käytetään suorituskykyistä kalustoa, jossa on leveät ovet sekä samassa tasossa pysäkin kanssa oleva lattia.Raideliikenteen kanssa päällekkäiset bussilinjat ja - vuorot karsitaan pois ja vastaava bussitarjonta lisätään kiskoliikenneverkon ulkopuolisille alueille.Käytetään tehokasta opastin- ja liikenteenjohtotekniikkaa, joka ei aiheuta ylimääräisiä viiveitä.Omien arvioideni mukaan kaksi vaunua riittää jo liikennöimään tunnin välein noin 40 - 65 km pitkää rataosaa paikallisjunaliikenteessä kun liikennöintikäytännöt ovat yhtä tehokkaita kuin esimerkiksi Karlsruhen duoraitiotieliikenteessä tai Breisgau S-Bahnilla (Freiburgin paikallisjunaliikenne).




> Paikallisjunaliikenteen saaminen houkuttelevaksi edellyttää myös bussiliikenteen kanssa yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää. Nyt linja-autoyrittäjät tuntuvat pitävän junaa suurempana vihollisena kuin yksityisautoa eikä yhteisjärjestelyjä tunnu oikein syntyvän. Ehkä yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä ei voi syntyä kuin ostoliikenteessä, jolloin sitten runkoreittejä voitaisiin ajaa junilla.


Aivan, ja lisäksi linja-autoyrittäjät eivät tunnu edes ymmärtävän, että hehän voisivat liikennöidä myös paikallisjunaliikennettä. Ylipäätään linja-autopuolen ongelmana on Linja-autoliiton esittämä propaganda "itsekannattavasta" bussiliikenteestä ja bussiliikenteen ylivertaisuudesta. Valitettava tosiasia on, että seutulippu- ja koululaislipputuen vuoksi ainutkaan seutulinja tai vakiovuorolinja ei ole "itsekannattava", koska niiden kannattavuus perustuu valtion ja kuntien maksamiin lipputukiin. Runkoliikenteen liikennöiminen linja-autoilla on myös toivottoman vetovoimatonta.

Näen itse ainoana toimivana perusratkaisuna siirtymisen Saksan ja Ruotsin mallin mukaiseen Länstrafik - tai Verkehrsverbund - malleihin, joissa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasosta ja tuesta päätetään alueellisesti. Näkisin Saksan Verkehrsverbund - mallin ehkä paremmaksi. Siinähän lipputulot jaetaan liikennöitsijöiden kesken liikennelaskentojen ja osin tehtyjen matkojen pituuden mukaan. Silloin liikennöitsijät, jotka voivat liikennöidä todella itsekannattavasti, voivat laajentaa jatkuvasti hyvin toimivaa liikennettään. Karlsruhen duoraitiotieliikenne toimii juuri näin. Myös Ruotsin nettokilpailuperiaate, jossa voi tarjota liikennettä myös ilman tukea, on mahdollinen.

----------


## late-

> EU:n komissio antanee ehdotuksensa julkisen liikenteen palveluiden ostoasetukseksi lähiaikoina. Säädös edellyttänee yhteiskunnan tukeman rautatiepaikallisliikenteen kilpailuttamista.


Onko kellään tietoa miten realistinen aikataulu tällä hankkeella on? Vaikuttaa hyvinkin kiistanalaiselta ja vuosia kestävältä prosessilta. Tulee mieleen, ettei YTV:ltä ehkä ole huono veto neuvotella hintoja 12 vuoden sopimuksella, jos on odotettavissa, että sopimus raukeaa lähivuosina laittomana.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Mikko Laaksonen
> 
> EU:n komissio antanee ehdotuksensa julkisen liikenteen palveluiden ostoasetukseksi lähiaikoina.
> 
> 
> Onko kellään tietoa miten realistinen aikataulu tällä hankkeella on? Vaikuttaa hyvinkin kiistanalaiselta ja vuosia kestävältä prosessilta. Tulee mieleen, ettei YTV:ltä ehkä ole huono veto neuvotella hintoja 12 vuoden sopimuksella, jos on odotettavissa, että sopimus raukeaa lähivuosina laittomana.


Olen tiedustellut asiaa Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöstä. Heillä ei ollut muuta varmaa tietoa kuin että ehdotus julkisen liikenteen palveluiden ostoasetukseksi annetaan tämän kesän aikana. Ostoasetus on jo kompromissiehdotus, jota on muokattu aikaisemmasta, kiistellystä ehdotuksesta.

Koko asiassa on se pääongelma, että useissa maissa (esim. Belgia, Ranska, Italia) on erittäin tehottomia ja järjettömillä tavoilla toimivia joukkoliikenneoperaattoreita, joiden tukitaso on massiivinen huolimatta huonosta palvelutasosta ja suhteellisesti alhaisista käyttäjämääristä. Nämä maat ovat vastustaneet joukkoliikenteen rationalisointia edellyttäviä asetuksia, koska se vaikuttaisi joukkoliikenneoperaattoreiden tehottomuudesta hyötyvien tahojen "saavutettuja etuja". Suomessa on VR Oy:n monopolin ja linjalupaperusteisen linja-autoliikenteen osalta sama tilanne; eli kilpailuttamista vastustavat ne tahot, jotka hyötyvät tehottomuudesta ja runsaasta julkisesta tuesta.

Runsas tukitaso ei tarkoita hyvää joukkoliikennettä. Joukkoliikenteen parhaan palvelutason tarjoavissa kaupungeissa (esimerkiksi Future of Urban Transit - vertailututkimuksen parhaissa: Freiburg, Zürich, Basel, Köln, Strasbourg) kaikissa tukitaso on hyvin kohtuullinen, noin 20-40% eli vähemmän kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielestäni on realismia, että YTV ei ilman liittolaisia saa lobattua paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttamista läpi.


Kyseessähän on loppujen lopuksi poliittinen päätös ja suurista puolueista aluepolitiikkaa tässä määrin ei taida harrastaa kuin yksi puolue, joten kyllä minun mielestäni on aivan hyvin mahdollista että junaliikenteen kilpailutus sallitaan vain YTV:n tarpeita ajatellen.

Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että missä tahansa paikallisjunaliikennettä kilpailutetaankin, takana pitää olla Ruotsin tai Saksan tyylinen paikallinen tilaajaorganisaatio, joka organisoi kaiken joukkoliikenteen alueella. Sellainen tehostaisi jo nykyistäkin joukkoliikennettä huomattavasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kyseessähän on loppujen lopuksi poliittinen päätös ja suurista puolueista aluepolitiikkaa tässä määrin ei taida harrastaa kuin yksi puolue, joten kyllä minun mielestäni on aivan hyvin mahdollista että junaliikenteen kilpailutus sallitaan vain YTV:n tarpeita ajatellen.


Tarkoittanet aluepolitiikalla tässä Kepun aluepolitiikkaa.

Mutta: VR Oy:n monopolin ja sen Helsinki - keskeisen rautatieliikennöintipolitiikan suurin tukija on SDP tiiviin ammattiyhdistyskytkentänsä sekä oman aluepolitiikkansa takia. Tämä on käynyt ilmi mm. Demarin tämänvuotisista kannanotoista ja uutisista.

YTV on liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön jälkeen suurin VR Oy:n rahoittaja. Sen antamalla tuella voidaan ylläpitää erilaista tehottomuutta. Lisäksi SDP:n ajatteluun sopii erinomaisesti ajatus siitä, että paikallisjunaliikennettä ei kannata ajaa muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla. Tämä tukee maaseudun ja pikkukaupunkien tyhjenemistä, joka on SDP:llle edullista kun väestö siirtyy sen vahvoille kannatusalueille.

Rautateiden liikennöintipolitiikalla on selvät aluepoliittiset kytkentänsä. Esimerkiksi muun Suomen paikallisliikenteen lakkauttamista perusteltiin aikanaan autoistumiskehityksellä ja maaseudun tyhjenemisellä. On todennäköistä, että paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkauttamisella itse asiassa kiihdytettiin ja pakotettiin näitä prosesseja. Esimerkiksi Turun ja Tukholman sekä USA:n raitiotielakkautuksista tehdyt tutkimukset ovat osoittaneet, että raitioteiden lakkautukset olivat nimenomaan keino edistää autoistumista (autoille tuli lisää tilaa, bussit väistivät autoja ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso laski, jolloin autoja tarvittiin lisää).

Suomen paikallisjunien lakkautuksista ei valitettavasti ole tehty tieteellistä, VR:stä riippumatonta tutkimusta. Olisi toivottavaa, että joku tekisi aiheesta pro gradu - tai jopa väitöskirjatyön. Ylläoleva on enemmänkin vielä spekulaatiota sen pohjalta, mitä muissa tutkimuksissa on saatu esille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoittanet aluepolitiikalla tässä Kepun aluepolitiikkaa.
> 
> Mutta: VR Oy:n monopolin ja sen Helsinki - keskeisen rautatieliikennöintipolitiikan suurin tukija on SDP tiiviin ammattiyhdistyskytkentänsä sekä oman aluepolitiikkansa takia. Tämä on käynyt ilmi mm. Demarin tämänvuotisista kannanotoista ja uutisista.
> 
> YTV on liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön jälkeen suurin VR Oy:n rahoittaja. Sen antamalla tuella voidaan ylläpitää erilaista tehottomuutta. Lisäksi SDP:n ajatteluun sopii erinomaisesti ajatus siitä, että paikallisjunaliikennettä ei kannata ajaa muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla. Tämä tukee maaseudun ja pikkukaupunkien tyhjenemistä, joka on SDP:llle edullista kun väestö siirtyy sen vahvoille kannatusalueille.
> 
> Rautateiden liikennöintipolitiikalla on selvät aluepoliittiset kytkentänsä. Esimerkiksi muun Suomen paikallisliikenteen lakkauttamista perusteltiin aikanaan autoistumiskehityksellä ja maaseudun tyhjenemisellä. On todennäköistä, että paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkauttamisella itse asiassa kiihdytettiin ja pakotettiin näitä prosesseja. Esimerkiksi Turun ja Tukholman sekä USA:n raitiotielakkautuksista tehdyt tutkimukset ovat osoittaneet, että raitioteiden lakkautukset olivat nimenomaan keino edistää autoistumista (autoille tuli lisää tilaa, bussit väistivät autoja ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso laski, jolloin autoja tarvittiin lisää).
> 
> Suomen paikallisjunien lakkautuksista ei valitettavasti ole tehty tieteellistä, VR:stä riippumatonta tutkimusta. Olisi toivottavaa, että joku tekisi aiheesta pro gradu - tai jopa väitöskirjatyön. Ylläoleva on enemmänkin vielä spekulaatiota sen pohjalta, mitä muissa tutkimuksissa on saatu esille.


Olet ihan oikeassa sen suhteen miten on käynyt, ja mitä pitäisi tehdä. 

Tulevaisuutta ajatellen, niin Suomessa on 1-4 sellaista seutua missä paikallista työmatkaliikenenttä voi hoitaa raideliikenteellä, Helsingin seutu ainoa jossa nykyisin tehdään niin. Kepu on yhä mahtipuolue, löihän se demaritkin viime vaaleissa, ja Kepun äänestäjien pääjoukko ei tule näiltä seuduilta. Paikallisraideliikenteen kilpailuttamista sallivan lain läpivienti eduskunnassa tulee olemaan mahdoton tehtävä, koska Kepun äänestäjien pääjoukko käyttää etupäässä vain autoa paikallismatkoillaan, eivätkä aio käytännön syistä luopua siitä. Helsingin -matkoillaan he (ja myös maakuntien muiden puolueiden äänestäjät) käyttävät aika usein junaakin, ja se on heille tärkeää, mutta koska jo kirjoitit että tätä liikennettä yksin hoitava VR saa suuren osan tuotoistaan YTV:ltä, eivät he lypsävää lehmää ryhdy tappamaan, eli monopoli myös Helsingin seudun paikallisjunaliikenteessä tulee säilymään.

Ainoa keino jolla asiaa voisi edistää, on muuttaa vaalipiirijakoa niin että Helsinki ja muu pk-seutu olisi samaa vaalipiiriä, ja että asiasta tehtäisiin vaaliteema. Mutta ennemmin luulen että lehmät lentävät kuin että kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella kaikki saisi äänestää samoja ehdokkkaita.

----------


## JE

> Helsingin -matkoillaan he (ja myös maakuntien muiden puolueiden äänestäjät) käyttävät aika usein junaakin, ja se on heille tärkeää, mutta koska jo kirjoitit että tätä liikennettä yksin hoitava VR saa suuren osan tuotoistaan YTV:ltä, eivät he lypsävää lehmää ryhdy tappamaan, eli monopoli myös Helsingin seudun paikallisjunaliikenteessä tulee säilymään.


Tässähän oikeastaan on ongelman ydin, ainakin siinä suhteessa että YTV-alueen lähiliikenteen nykyinen järjestely on pohjimmiltaan tulonsiirto kunnilta valtiolle. Ikävintä on, että asiassa ollaan pitkälti joko-tai-tilanteessa: jos VR menettäisi oman lypsylehmänsä ja kermankuorinta voisi siirtyä muiden liikennöijien harrastukseksi, tämä luonnollisesti heikentäisi VR:n tuloskuntoa. Valtio kuitenkin odottaisi entisenlaista tulosta, ja rahat revittäisiin kaukoliikenteestä. Senhän VR voisi hinnoitella mielensä mukaan, koska kaukoliikenteen monopolista kukaan ei halua luopua. Tätä ongelmaa ei Ruotsissa pystytty ratkaisemaan kun paikallisliikennettä avattiin kilpailulle. R. Silfverberg mainitsi Kepun jarrumiehenä, mutta minua mietityttää kuinka laaja mainitun puolueen mielenkiinto joukkoliikenteeseen ylipäätään on.

----------


## SD202

> Koko asiassa on se pääongelma, että useissa maissa (esim. Belgia, Ranska, Italia) on erittäin tehottomia ja järjettömillä tavoilla toimivia joukkoliikenneoperaattoreita, joiden tukitaso on massiivinen huolimatta huonosta palvelutasosta ja suhteellisesti alhaisista käyttäjämääristä. Nämä maat ovat vastustaneet joukkoliikenteen rationalisointia edellyttäviä asetuksia, koska se vaikuttaisi joukkoliikenneoperaattoreiden tehottomuudesta hyötyvien tahojen "saavutettuja etuja". Suomessa on VR Oy:n monopolin ja linjalupaperusteisen linja-autoliikenteen osalta sama tilanne; eli kilpailuttamista vastustavat ne tahot, jotka hyötyvät tehottomuudesta ja runsaasta julkisesta tuesta.


Belgian bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikenteeseen en ota kantaa, kun en tunne asiaa. Sen verran tiedän, että bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikenne on Brysseliä lukuun ottamatta periaatteessa kahden yhtiön harteilla. TEC liikennöi ranskankielisellä alueella valtion eteläosissa. De Lijn taas liikennöi valtion pohjoisosassa flaaminkielisellä alueella. 

Mutta tiputtaisin silti Belgian pois tuosta listasta, sillä ainakin Belgian ja Ranskan rautateiden rinnastaminen toisiinsa on törkeä loukkaus. (Siis Belgiaa kohtaan.  :Very Happy: ) Belgian rautatiet (SNCB/NMBS) toimii monopoliasemastaan huolimatta hyvin. Lippujen hinnat ovat suhteellisen edulliset ja vuorotarjonta on säännöllistä sekä riittävää. Lisäksi junat kulkevat nykyään ajallaan, mikä oli muutama vuosi sitten mahdotonta SNCB/NMBS:lle. Viime vuosien aikana kalustoakin on uusittu ja uudistettu. Puhtaissa ja asiallisesti sisustetuissa matkustaja- tai moottorivaunuissa matkaava rautateiden käyttäjä näkee vielä nykyäänkin belgialaisilla ratapihoilla seisovien hylättyjen vanhojen matkustajavaunujen muodossa muistutuksen siitä, että kymmenen vuotta sitten kalusto oli hyvinkin erinäköistä ja -tasoista. 

Kuriositeettina mainittakoon, että matkatessani Belgian eteläisissä osissa tuntui että SNCB/NMBS on ainoa asia, mikä toimii kyseisellä, ranskankielisellä alueella. Myös juuri nämä Belgian kielikiistat ovat saattaneet vaikuttaa siihen, että päätöksenteko on maassa toisinaan hidasta. Niinpä Belgia ei ole ollut etunenässä kilpailuttamassa joukkoliikenneverkkojaan.

----------


## trumanb

Olisi mukava saada vähän lisäväriä junaliikenteeseen. Veolia voisi vaikka aloittaa liikennöimään rantaradan lähiliikennettä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Hys, hys. Ei täällä saa kehua veeärrää. Pitää haukkua sitä ahnetta monopolifirmaa, joka kerää rahat johtajien optioihin, vai minne se oli,  ja kaikkea mitä siihen liittyy, vai mihin se liittyy.


Mitäs pahaa siinä on, että yrityksellä menee hyvin? Ja jos nyt lähdetään tuolle linjalle niin pitäisi haukkua suomessa aika moni muukin firma. Ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen Fortum..

Ja miksei saisi kehua? Vr on mielestäni hoitanut oikein hyvin työnsä. Minä en tänne sen enempää kaipaa Veolioita sun muita. Pysyköön siellä missä ovat nyt. ..Ja aika salee nekin antaa pomoillensa niitä optioita jos hyvin menee..

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ja miksei saisi kehua? Vr on mielestäni hoitanut oikein hyvin työnsä.


V. 2004 tietojen mukaan VR Oy:n hinta YTV-alueen lähijunaliikenteestä oli 13,6 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa kalliimpi kuin samat suoritteet HKL-metroliikenteen liikennöiminä, huomioiden konduktöörien palkkaaminen. Samoin voidaan todeta, että HKL-metroliikenteen kustannustasolla lähijunaliikenne Karjaalle, Riihimäelle ja Lahteen olisi itsekannattavaa, jolloin valtio säästäisi 10,95 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Yhteensä, jos HKL-metroliikenne liikennöisi Helsingin seudun paikallisjunia, säästettäisiin 20-25 miljoonaa euroa vuodess.

Pidät siis VR Oy:tä niin paljon parempana liikennöitsijänä kuin HKL - metroliikennettä, että siitä lystistä kannattaa YTV:n ja valtion maksaa vähintään 20-25 miljoonaa euroa ylihintaa.

YTV on arvioinut julkaisussa "Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteen kalustotarveselvitys" (YTV C:2002:22) , että VR Oy:n tehottomat käytännöt sitovat 20 ylimääräistä junayksikköä Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenteeseen.

Ei sitä Veoliaa tarvitse pelätä erikseen. Jos HKL-metroliikenne ei kelpaa, Mikkojen Junat Oy voi ottaa YTV-lähijunaliikenteen hoitaakseen ja maalata kaluston harrastajien haluamiin väreihin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Pidät siis VR Oy:tä niin paljon parempana liikennöitsijänä kuin HKL - metroliikennettä, että siitä lystistä kannattaa YTV:n ja valtion maksaa vähintään 20-25 miljoonaa euroa ylihintaa.
> 
> Jos HKL-metroliikenne ei kelpaa, Mikkojen Junat Oy voi ottaa YTV-lähijunaliikenteen hoitaakseen ja maalata kaluston harrastajien haluamiin väreihin.


No itse asiassa HKL-metroliikenne on ihan eri juttu kuin Vr Lähijuna. Toinen hoitaa pientä metroliikennettä ja toinen melko laajaa Lähijunaliikennettä, joka siis ylettyy pitkälle yli ytv-rajojen. Ei siis verrata niitä toisiinsa. 

Itse asiassa ei kelpaa kumpikaan. Jos joku Mikkojen Junat Oy alkaisi hoitamaan lähijunaliikennettä vaihtuisi juna välittömästi Volvoon.. :Cool:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toinen hoitaa pientä metroliikennettä ja toinen melko laajaa Lähijunaliikennettä, joka siis ylettyy pitkälle yli ytv-rajojen. Ei siis verrata niitä toisiinsa.


Eli kun esitetään faktatietoon perustuvaa kritiikkiä, niin ryhdytään sitten keksimään tekosyitä, miksi kustannuksia ei saa verrata.

Samankaltaisten sähköjunien liikennöinnin samanlaisessa liikenteessä tulisi maksaa saman verran. Nykyisin hintaero on merkittävä, VR Oy:n tappioksi.

Pidempimatkaisen ja harvemmin pysähtyvän liikenteen tulisi pääsääntöisesti tulla yksikkökustannuksiltaan edullisemmaksi kuin YTV - liikenteen.




> Jos joku Mikkojen Junat Oy alkaisi hoitamaan lähijunaliikennettä vaihtuisi juna välittömästi Volvoon.


No, onneksi sinä olisit harvinainen poikkeus. 

20-25 miljoonan euron vuosittaiset säästöt voitaisiin pääsääntöisesti käyttää raideliikenteen lisäämiseen. Se lisäisi merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

20-25 miljoonaa vuodessa riittää maksamaan kuoletuksen n. 400-500 miljoonan euron raideliikenneinvestoinneista, esimerkiksi noin 40-50 kilometriin 10 miljoonan euron / km hintaista paikallisjunarataa.  Sillä rakentaisi vaikkapa Histan - Lohjan ja Vantaankosken - Klaukkalan radat. 

Yksi ilkeys vielä: Ainakin Mikkojen junat Oy:n tarjous on hintatasoltaan sellainen, että nykyisillä lipunhinnoilla liikennöinti on itsekannattavaa. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että matkustajamäärää lisäävät junatarjonnan lisäykset eivät lisää nettokustannuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No itse asiassa HKL-metroliikenne on ihan eri juttu kuin Vr Lähijuna. Toinen hoitaa pientä metroliikennettä ja toinen melko laajaa Lähijunaliikennettä...


YTV-alueella HKL:n metroliikenteen ja VR Oy:ltä ostetun paikallisjunaliikenteen laajuus ja suoritteet ovat suunnilleen sama.

Jos VR Oy:n tarjoama tuote ja hinta olisivat niin erinomaiset kuin kehut, YTV ei olisi päätynyt hankkimaan omaa junakalustoa, jonka avulla se saa kilpailutuksen piiriin kaiken muun paitsi kuljettajapalvelut. Tähän on menty juuri niistä syistä, joita Mikko Laaksonen esitti.

Antero

----------


## rutinof

> Mitäs pahaa siinä on, että yrityksellä menee hyvin? Ja jos nyt lähdetään tuolle linjalle niin pitäisi haukkua suomessa aika moni muukin firma. Ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen Fortum..
> 
> Ja miksei saisi kehua? Vr on mielestäni hoitanut oikein hyvin työnsä. Minä en tänne sen enempää kaipaa Veolioita sun muita. Pysyköön siellä missä ovat nyt. ..Ja aika salee nekin antaa pomoillensa niitä optioita jos hyvin menee..


Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, että VR hoitaa homman ihan hyvin. Vastauksessani oli hiukan sarkasmia mukana mutta se ei ilmeisesti sinulle auennut.

Mutta niinkuin näit: "täällä ei saa kehua veeärrää". Monopolifirman kakkosvastustaja älähti heti. Olisi näemmä haluja päästä kuorimaan kermaa, ei taida kuitenkaan oikeasti potku riittää. YTV-liikenteestä on kuitenkin sopimus pitkälle ensi vuosikymmenelle. Voisivat minun puolestani Mikot lähteä kokeilemaan joukkoliikenteen ihanuutta jonnekin Tku-Ukp tai Ol-Tor välille mutta se ei taitaisi oikeasti kiinnostaa vaikka se joskus mahdollistettaisiinkin.

ps. viesti jätetty 17:02, viesti poistettu xx.xx

edit: en huomannutkaan, älähtihän se ykkönenkin...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta niinkuin näit: "täällä ei saa kehua veeärrää".


Kukas sen on kieltänyt? Vai pitäisikö kieltää, ainakin kaikenlainen kritiikki? Että foorumin käyttösäännöissä lukisi: VR Oy:n kritisoiminen on kielletty.

Mitä pahaa on siinä, että kerrotaan, paljonko ja miten monopolin avulla rokotetaan pääkaupunkiseudun työmatkalaisilta ylimääräistä rahaa? Jos olet sitä mieltä, etteivät tiedot pidä paikkaansa, niin osoita se ja kerro oikeat tiedot. Turha rutista tyhjästä, jos ei ole mitään sanottavaa.

Antero

----------


## rutinof

Selvyyden vuoksi kerron, että itsekin kuljen työmatkani pääkaupunkiseudulle junalla ja maksan matkani itse. Minulle se on polkupyörän ja kävelyn jälkeen halvin vaihtoehto kaikilla mittareilla mitattuna, matka on kuitenkin niin pitkä ettei vaan aina jaksa. Voisiko se toisen liikennöitsijän tuottamana olla vielä halvempi, en tiedä. Enkä välttämättä halua kokeilla koska olen pääosin tyytyväinen VR:n palveluun. Tietyt raideliikenteessä aika-ajoin esiintyvät ongelmat eivät välttämättä toimisi yhtään paremmin vaikka junan keulassa olisi joku toinen logo.

Kertokaa minulle, maksavalle asiakkaalle, vielä se mihin ahne VR ne osin minunkin maksamat miljoonat kerää? Ei tiettävästi anna ainakaan johtajilleen optioina niinkuin joillakin muilla valtionyhtiöillä on ollut tapana. Näkisin, että se on veronmaksajien etu jos me omistamme hyvin toimeentulevan VR:n, joka vakavaraisuudellaan mm pystyy investoimaan uuteen kalustoon, onhan se osakkaana junakalustoyhtiössäkin. 

Älytöntä puolestaan on se, että joku Kemijärven makuuvaunuliikenne pitää taas aloittaa ja veronmaksajat maksavat kustannukset. Sesonkiaikana sen vielä ymmärtäisinkin mutta läpi vuoden en. Sitten vielä huvittaa itkeminen Vikan, Misin ja Kuusivaaran pysähtymättömyydestä. Keskimäärin alle 1 matkustaja/reissu/kolme paikkaa, järjetöntä rahan tuhlausta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Voisivat minun puolestani Mikot lähteä kokeilemaan joukkoliikenteen ihanuutta jonnekin Tku-Ukp tai Ol-Tor välille mutta se ei taitaisi oikeasti kiinnostaa vaikka se joskus mahdollistettaisiinkin.


Et ole tainnut huomata, että olen foorumilla todennut olevani kiinnostunut Turku - Uusikaupunki - liikenteestä, ainakin jos rata sähköistetään. Mieluummin toki toimiva kokonaisuus Salo - Turku - Uusikaupunki ja Turku - Loimaa. Oulu - Tornio vaatisi enemmän tarkastelua matkustajapotentiaalista, mutta eiköhän sekin onnistu.

Olen ihan oikeasti kiinnostunut paikallisjunaliikenteen perustamisesta sellaisille rataosille, joilla sitä ei ole, mutta joilla on sille ilmeiset mahdollisuudet.

Jos se tulee lailliseksi liiketoiminnaksi, olen ilman muuta perustamassa yritystä tai muuten käynnistämässä liikennettä. 




> Voisiko se toisen liikennöitsijän tuottamana olla vielä halvempi, en tiedä.


Lue ketjua. Jos Helsingin lähiliikenteen hoitaisi VR Oy:n sijaan HKL-metroliikenne, niin YTV:n ja valtion rahoja säästyisi noin 20-25 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, joka voitaisiin käyttää palvelujen lisäämiseen esimerkiksi lisäämällä junavuoroja tai rakentamalla lisää junaratoja.




> Kertokaa minulle, maksavalle asiakkaalle, vielä se mihin ahne VR ne osin minunkin maksamat miljoonat kerää?


Tätä olen itsekin ihmetellyt. On erikoista, että kaupungin liikennelaitos, jonka kaikki menot ilmenevät kaupungin kirjanpidosta, voi olla noin 30% halvempi kuin valtionyritys.

Ilmeisesti kysymys on pääosin tehottomuudesta. YTV:hän on, kuten tässä ketjussa on todettu, selvittänyt, että VR Oy tarvitsee YTV-liikenteeseen 20 junaa enemmän kuin YTV:n asiantuntijat toteavat tarpeelliseksi.




> Älytöntä puolestaan on se, että joku Kemijärven makuuvaunuliikenne pitää taas aloittaa ja veronmaksajat maksavat kustannukset


Kannattaa nyt muistaa mikä asia tässä tuli esille.

VR Oy:nkin mukaan Kemijärven makuuvaunuliikenne oli ennen kaksikerrosvaunuja kannattavaa, ja muuttui kannattamattomaksi vasta kun ne hankittiin.

Samoin Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välisten pysähdysten osalta kyse oli siitä, että VR Oy tilasi viranomaispäätöksen, jolla kyseisillä pysähdyksillä ei saanut pysähtyä.

Asiasta lisää: www.raideryhma.fi ja www.rataverkko.fi 

Tällaiset toimet ovat hyvin vakavia väärinkäytöksiä. Onneksi ne ovat johtaneet VR Oy:n monopolin vakavaan kyseenalaistamiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kertokaa minulle, maksavalle asiakkaalle, vielä se mihin ahne VR ne osin minunkin maksamat miljoonat kerää?


Mistäs otat selvää, kun meidän omistamamme yhtiö ei sitä kenellekään kerro. Valtion omistama osakeyhtiö kuin on yksityisoikeuden alainen oikeushenkilö, jota eivät koske virnaomaistoiminnan julkisuussäännöt.

Toisaalta, mitä väliä sillä on mihin se raha katoaa. Maksajana minua kiinnostaa vain se, ettei ylihintaa tarvitse maksaa ja saan itse päättää, mihin säästyvät rahat laitan. Tässä tapauksessahan rahat säästyvät kunnilta, mutta meiltähän kunnat sen keräävät. Ja meillä on jonkinlainen mahdollisuus vaaleissa valittujen edustajiemme kautta päättää siitä, mitä rahoilla tehdään.




> Älytöntä puolestaan on se, että joku Kemijärven makuuvaunuliikenne pitää taas aloittaa ja veronmaksajat maksavat kustannukset.


Niin minustakin. Kemijärven junaa VR Oy kehui parhaiten tuottavaksi junakseen vielä muutama vuosi sitten. Nyt pitää siitäkin maksaa tukirahaa, kun on investoitu uuteen kalustoon. Lisää tästä asiasta: www.rataverkko.fi

Antero

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Toisaalta, mitä väliä sillä on mihin se raha katoaa.
> 
> Kemijärven junaa VR Oy kehui parhaiten tuottavaksi junakseen vielä muutama vuosi sitten. Nyt pitää siitäkin maksaa tukirahaa, kun on investoitu uuteen kalustoon.


No itse asiassa minusta sillä on väliä, että mihin se katoaa. Jos niitä säästöjä nyt tulisi kuuluisi sen mielestäni näkyä lippujen hinnoissa siten, että ne alenevat. 

Tuossa Kemijärven asiassa on myös se, että kun tarjottiin (tietääkseni) P 273:sta tuli paluujunassa vastaus että ei käy. Nyt sitten ollaan tilattu kaiken maailman agregaatit että saadaan se muutaman vaunun letka kerran päivässä edes takaisin reilun 80 kilometrin matka. Sikäli kyllä varmaan tervetullut uudistus, mutta se on paljon kalliimpi kun vanha systeemi. Ei silloin tarvittu mitään agregaatteja. Ei tarvita nyt taajamajunaliikenteessä, eikä tarvittaisi jos muutama vaunu tuosta P 273:sta vedettäisiin Kemijärvelle. Ylipäätään mielestäni aivan kummajainen koko Kemijärven juttu. Mutta ei niin ei. Voihan toki olla, että matkustajamäärä on laskenut kun suora yhteys lopetettiin. En tiedä, en ole käynyt matkustajia tuolla laskemassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No itse asiassa minusta sillä on väliä, että mihin se katoaa. Jos niitä säästöjä nyt tulisi kuuluisi sen mielestäni näkyä lippujen hinnoissa siten, että ne alenevat.


Lippujen hinnat ovat poliittinen tariffipäätös, joka ei perustu liikenteen hoidon kustannuksiin. Kun YTV:n junaliikenteestä maksama hinta laskee kilpailutuksen edistyessä, vaikuttaa se ensisijaisesti liikenteen subventiotarpeeseen.

Kun bussiliikenne vapautui kilpailulle, liikenteen ostohinta laski aluksi 30 % ja pysyvä hinnan alennuksen taso on osoittautunut olevan 20 %. YTV on käyttänyt tämän meidän kaikkien hyväksi siten, että se on pystynyt ylläpitämään laajempaa tarjontaa kuin ilman kilpailutusta. Tietenkin myös paineet lipunhinnan korotukseen ovat vähäisemmät.

Näistä yhteenvetona voi ennustaa, että paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen hyöty on joko joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan lisääntyminen tai verorahojemme säästäminen.




> ...Voihan toki olla, että matkustajamäärä on laskenut kun suora yhteys lopetettiin. En tiedä, en ole käynyt matkustajia tuolla laskemassa.


Kyllä matkustajamäärä laski. En jaksa nyt kaivaa lukuja tarkistaakseni, mutta olisiko ollut niin, että suora juna 24.000 matkustajaa vuodessa ja katkaistu juna 18.000.

Aggregaattia tarvitaan nyt siksi, että VR Oy ei suostu käyttämään öljylämmitteisiä vaunuja kuten aikaisemmin, ei myöskään Dr16-veturia, jossa on lämmityssähkön syöttö. Öljylämmitteisiä vaunuja on kiireellä romutettu, ettei niiden käyttöä voi vaatiakaan.

Antero

----------


## PNu

Missä yhteydessä Kemijärven junaa on kehuttu VR:n tuottavimmaksi junaksi? Minun ymmärtääkseni sitä on kehuttu vain tuottavimmaksi yöpikajunaksi eikä se ole kovin paljon, koska monet yöjunat ovat olleet tappiollisia. Lisäksi Kemijärven junan kannattavuus ei taatusti ole perustunut Kemijärvellä käyntiin vaan junan käytännöllisiin lähtö- ja tuloaikoihin Helsingissä ja Rovaniemellä.

Kemijärven liikenteen jatkamiseksi olisi ollut useitakin vaihtoehtoja mutta näköjään vain yksi kelpasi kaikille osapuolille. Ei kai silloin voi kuin toivottaa pitkää ikää valitulle ratkaisulle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun bussiliikenne vapautui kilpailulle, liikenteen ostohinta laski aluksi 30 % ja pysyvä hinnan alennuksen taso on osoittautunut olevan 20 %. YTV on käyttänyt tämän meidän kaikkien hyväksi siten, että se on pystynyt ylläpitämään laajempaa tarjontaa kuin ilman kilpailutusta.


Itse asiassa bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksen alettua 30 päivän seutulipun hinta laski parina peräkkäisenä vuonna nimenomaan kilpailutuksesta tulleiden säästöjen ansiosta. Silloin kilpailutuksen säästämistä rahoista n. kolmannes käytettiin lippujen hinnanalennuksiin, kolmannes liikenteen lisäämiseen ja kolmannes subvention vähentämiseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> YTV:hän on, kuten tässä ketjussa on todettu, selvittänyt, että VR Oy tarvitsee YTV-liikenteeseen 20 junaa enemmän kuin YTV:n asiantuntijat toteavat tarpeelliseksi.


Onko tuolle tiedolle esittää alkuperäislähdettä, jossa kerrottaisiin, mihin laskelma perustuu? Minusta liikenteessä olevan kaluston käyttö näyttäisi olevan kyllä ihan tehokasta ruuhka-aikoina (kääntöajat ovat toki pidempiä kuin metrolla, mutta junissa mm. JKV vaatii oman kääntöaikansa). Korjaamolla makaavasta kalustosta en osaa sanoa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Onko tuolle tiedolle esittää alkuperäislähdettä, jossa kerrottaisiin, mihin laskelma perustuu?


Kerroin lähteen aiempana ketjussa:

YTV on arvioinut julkaisussa "Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteen kalustotarveselvitys" (YTV C:2002:22) , että VR Oy:n tehottomat käytännöt sitovat 20 ylimääräistä junayksikköä Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenteeseen.

----------


## PNu

> Kerroin lähteen aiempana ketjussa:
> 
> YTV on arvioinut julkaisussa "Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteen kalustotarveselvitys" (YTV C:2002:22) , että VR Oy:n tehottomat käytännöt sitovat 20 ylimääräistä junayksikköä Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenteeseen.


Eli lähde on tämä. Siellä myös kerrotaan tarkoittamassasi kohdassa (sivu 34), ettei ko. laskelmassa ole huomioitu mm. Helsingin ratapihan ruuhkien aiheuttamia kalustokiertojen hidastumisia sekä huoltoon ohjauksia, joten laskelma aliarvioi kaluston tarvetta. Lisäksi lopputulokseen vaikuttaa olennaisesti, mitä maksimikapasiteettia kalustolle laskelmassa käytetään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi lopputulokseen vaikuttaa olennaisesti, mitä maksimikapasiteettia kalustolle laskelmassa käytetään.


Ja kapasiteettiin liittyy toinenkin merkittävä tekijä: laskelma ei erottele, tilaako YTV enemmän junayksiköitä kuin laskelmien tuottamien kapasiteettivaatimusten tarjoaminen edellyttäisi. Jos YTV tilaa enemmän junayksiköitä, ei vika ole liikennöitsijän.

Raportissahan on selitetty paljon syitä, miksi siinä lasketut luvut ovat ideaalisia ja miksi niitä ei voi käytännössä käyttää. Siksi lukuja onkin korjattu arvioimalla niiden päälle käytännön liikenteenhoidon tarpeen edellyttämä kalustolisä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja kapasiteettiin liittyy toinenkin merkittävä tekijä: laskelma ei erottele, tilaako YTV enemmän junayksiköitä kuin laskelmien tuottamien kapasiteettivaatimusten tarjoaminen edellyttäisi. Jos YTV tilaa enemmän junayksiköitä, ei vika ole liikennöitsijän.


Käsittääkseni YTV ostaa junavuoroja, joiden yksikkömäärä eli tarjottu kapasiteetti on sovittu. Operaattorin oma asia on hoitaa varikkoliikenne ja huollot. Mutta tietenkin velotettu hinta sisältää myös sen kaluston, joka ei ole liikenteessä.




> Raportissahan on selitetty paljon syitä, miksi siinä lasketut luvut ovat ideaalisia ja miksi niitä ei voi käytännössä käyttää. Siksi lukuja onkin korjattu arvioimalla niiden päälle käytännön liikenteenhoidon tarpeen edellyttämä kalustolisä.


Tämähän on operaattorin kykyä hoitaa myyty liikenne tehokkaasti. Mitä tulee esimerkiksi YTV:lle myydyn liikenteen sovittamiseen kaukoliikenteen kanssa, kysehän on VR Oy:n omasta priorisoinnista. YTV:n edun mukaista on optimoida aikatalulut paikallisliikenteen mukaan, mutta VR Oy ehkä haluaa optimoida ne kaukojunien mukaan, koska se voi laskutta tehottomuuden YTV:ltä.

Toinen esimerkki on junien päivittäishuolto. Kun junamäärä mitoitetaan aamuruuhkan mukaan, kokonaisjunamäärässä säästetään sillä, että huoltotöitä ei tehdä aamuruuhkan aikaan, vaan kaikki junat ovat silloin ajossa. Tämä vaatii tietenkin jotain työvuorojärjestelyiltä, minkä järjestäminen ei ehkä kiinnosta, jos ylimääräiset junat voidaan laskuttaa asiakkaalta.

YTV:ssä ja Junakalusto Oy:ssä on käytännön kokemusta HKL:n metron varsin tehokkaasta kaluston hoidosta ja kierrätyksestä. Siellä päästään paljon lähemmäksi teoreettisia kalustotarpeita. Eivät ajatukset VR Oy:n tehottomuudesta ja kalliista kustannuksista tyhjään perustu.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> ko. laskelmassa ole huomioitu mm. Helsingin ratapihan ruuhkien aiheuttamia kalustokiertojen hidastumisia sekä huoltoon ohjauksia, joten laskelma aliarvioi kaluston tarvetta.


Kyseinen kappale vaikuttaa VR Oy:n kommenttien jälkeen lisätyltä. 

Osa ko. sivulla referoidusta tekstistä kuvaa tosiasiassa juuri niitä liikenteenhoidon tehottomuuksia, joiden vuoksi kalustotarve on +20 junaa (73 -> 93) Sellaista tilannetta ei pitäisi syntyä, että kalustoa tarvitaan 27,4% enemmän kuin liikenteen ideaalimallissa. Jokin 5% klappi voitaisiin ehkä hyväksyä. 

Helsingin lähijunaliikenteen ongelmista osa johtuu epätarkoituksenmukaisista raidejärjestelyistä. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että 20 kalustoyksikön uudishankinta-arvo on n. 60 M (3 M/kpl) Raidejärjestelyihin voidaan investoida kalustotarpeen pienentämiseltä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Käsittääkseni YTV ostaa junavuoroja, joiden yksikkömäärä eli tarjottu kapasiteetti on sovittu.


Niin, eli on YTV:n "vika", jos se tilaa kapasiteettia enemmän kuin mitä jonkun laskelman perusteella vaadittaisiin. Syy saattaa vaikka olla ihan siinä, että laskelma ei osaa ennustaa todellisuutta oikein, ja oikeasti jotkut vuorot kuormittuvatkin enemmän kuin mitä laskelma kertoo.




> YTV:ssä ja Junakalusto Oy:ssä on käytännön kokemusta HKL:n metron varsin tehokkaasta kaluston hoidosta ja kierrätyksestä. Siellä päästään paljon lähemmäksi teoreettisia kalustotarpeita. Eivät ajatukset VR Oy:n tehottomuudesta ja kalliista kustannuksista tyhjään perustu.


Eivät ajatukset tehottomuudesta ja kalliista kustannuksista tosiaan tyhjään perustu, mutta tässä asiassa ollaan kyllä mielestäni hakemassa syytä väärästä asiasta.

Metroliikennettä voidaan hoitaa kohtuullisen ideaalisesti, koska siellä on vain yksi linja, eikä liikennettä tarvitse tahdistaa muiden linjojen kanssa. Kun junaliikenteessä samoille raiteille sovitetaan eri nopeuksisiakin junia, on selvää, että esim. kääntöaika ei voi olla joka linjalla lyhin JKV:n sallima.

Veikkaisin, että YTV:n tilaaman lähijunaliikenteen ylihinnasta osa valuu henkilöstölle ja osa jää puhtaasti voitoksi VR:lle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, eli on YTV:n "vika", jos se tilaa kapasiteettia enemmän kuin mitä jonkun laskelman perusteella vaadittaisiin.


Tämä on eri asia kuin se, montako junaa on olemassa tilattujen vuorojen tarvitsemaa junamäärää varten. Sopimuksessahan on ehdot sille, miten sovitusta kapasiteetista voidaan poiketa jos kuormitus poikkeaa ennustetusta. Eli väärin arvioimiselle on määrätty hinta. Sitähän YTV ei VR Oy:n kanssa sovi, paljonko VR Oy tarvitsee reservikalustoa hoitaakseen sekä YTV:lle myydyn että oman liikenteensä.




> Metroliikennettä voidaan hoitaa kohtuullisen ideaalisesti, koska siellä on vain yksi linja, eikä liikennettä tarvitse tahdistaa muiden linjojen kanssa. Kun junaliikenteessä samoille raiteille sovitetaan eri nopeuksisiakin junia, on selvää, että esim. kääntöaika ei voi olla joka linjalla lyhin JKV:n sallima.


Meillähän on rakennettu kaupunkirataraiteet sitä varten, että paikallisjunilla on omat raiteensa, joita ei kaukoliikenne käytä. Käytännössä on erilliset pääradan ja rantaradan metroraiteet, joita voidaan käyttää yhtä itsenäisesti kuin HKL:n haaroittuva paikallisjuna käyttää omalla reitillään. Kaukojunien kanssa ollaan sekaisin vain Leppävaarasta länteen.

Jopa senkin puolesta tilanne on yhtenevä HKL:llä ja VR Oy:llä, että molemmilla on kaksi kalustosarjaa, jotka eivät ole toisiinsa yhteensopivat. Joten kuten Mikko Laaksonen kirjoitti, raportissa esitellään vain selityksiä asioille, jotka HKL osaa hoitaa paremmin ja pääsee siten tehokkaampaan kaluston käyttöön.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä on eri asia kuin se, montako junaa on olemassa tilattujen vuorojen tarvitsemaa junamäärää varten.


Eli kommenttisi ei liittynyt siihen, mitä alunperin lainasit.




> Meillähän on rakennettu kaupunkirataraiteet sitä varten, että paikallisjunilla on omat raiteensa, joita ei kaukoliikenne käytä.


Mutta kaupunkiradoillakin ajetaan useita eri linjoja, pääradalla jopa skip-stop-linjaa.

Minusta tuossa YTV:n raportissa on vain laskettu yksinkertaistetun mallin mukaan ja siksi tulokset poikkeavat todellisuudesta. Niin lukee itse raportissakin. Vaikka mikä ihmeliikennöitsijä ajaisi junia, ei kaksi junaa silti voisi ajaa samaa raidetta yhtä aikaa, kuten ideaalimalli olettaa.

----------


## PNu

> Osa ko. sivulla referoidusta tekstistä kuvaa tosiasiassa juuri niitä liikenteenhoidon tehottomuuksia, joiden vuoksi kalustotarve on +20 junaa (73 -> 93) Sellaista tilannetta ei pitäisi syntyä, että kalustoa tarvitaan 27,4% enemmän kuin liikenteen ideaalimallissa. Jokin 5% klappi voitaisiin ehkä hyväksyä.


Luultavasti totuus on jossain 5 % ja 27,4 % puolessa välissä, joskin loppuosa voi selittyä puhtaasti niin, että liikennettä yksinkertaisesti ostetaan yli laskennallisen minimitarpeen.

Mutta epäilemättä lähijunaliikenteen hinnoissa on ilmaa, koska hintakehitys ei ole viime vuosina ollut likimainkaan samanlainen, kuin kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä. Todennäköisesti syyt korkeisiin hintoihin ovat kuitenkin muualla kuin siinä, että kaluston käyttö olisi erityisen tehotonta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli kommenttisi ei liittynyt siihen, mitä alunperin lainasit.


Nyt en ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat.

YTV tekee ostosopimuksen, jossa se ostaa tietyt junavuorot tietyn pituisina. Se maksaa nettotunneista bruttohinnan. Eli YTV kysyy, mitä maksaa vaikka 3-vaunuinen juna Hki-Hiekkaharju-Hki luetelluin pysähdyksin ja määrätyllä aikataululla. Näistä kertyy summa, jossa VR Oy ilmoittaa myyvänsä YTV:lle liikennettä X junakilometriä, Y henkilötuntia ja Z junavuorokautta. VR Oy joutuu kumminkin ajamaa junia vähän enemmän kilometrieinä, esim. Hesan ja Ilmalan varikon väliä. VR Oy joutuu maksamaan palkkaa henkilökunnalle enemmän kuin nämä tunnit, koska se maksaa varikkoajot ja odotuksen myös. Ja se joutuu pitämään enemmän junia kuin mikä tästä aikataulusta syntyy, koska osa junista on korjattavana ja huollettavana.

YTV voi itse optimoida tilaamaansa aikataulua välttääkseen turhan kalusto- ja miehistötarpeen esim, sen vuoksi, että Hiekkaharjusta lähtee juna etelään 1 min ennen kuin etelästä saapuu juna Hiekkaharjuun. Korjaamalla tällainen muutos tarvitaan kiertoon yksi juna vähemmän. Tämä on YTV:n vastuulla ja sen oma vika, jos se niin tekee.

Mutta jos aamuruuhkan aikaan on päivittäishuollossa 10 junaa, kun huollot voisi aloittaa vasta klo 9 kun ruuhkasta poistuu junia varikolle, se ei ole YTV:n hallinnassa. Ei sekään, jos määräaikaishulto kestää viikon eikä 2 työpäivää, mikä myös tuplaa varakaluston tarpeen. Kumpikaan ei vaikuta siihen määrään junia, joista YTV maksaa päivähintaa VR Oy:lle. Mutta nämä vaikuttavat siihen hintaan, jonka YTV joutuu tarvitsemastaan junamäärästä maksamaan. Tämä on kiinni vain ja ainoastaan VR Oy:n tehokkuudesta.




> Minusta tuossa YTV:n raportissa on vain laskettu yksinkertaistetun mallin mukaan ja siksi tulokset poikkeavat todellisuudesta. Niin lukee itse raportissakin. Vaikka mikä ihmeliikennöitsijä ajaisi junia, ei kaksi junaa silti voisi ajaa samaa raidetta yhtä aikaa, kuten ideaalimalli olettaa.


Jos kullekin raiteelle laskettu junamäärä mahtuu radan kapasiteettiin, ei tarvita ihmeliikennöitsijää. Kysymys on silloin vuorojen ajoittamisesta, joka ei ole mitään avaruustiedettä. Eihän teoreettisessakaan laskelmassa jokainen suunnanvaihto tapahdu minimiajassa, vaan sovitettuna aikatauluun.

Mutta minulle ei ainakaan nopeasti selvinnyt varmasti, oliko tämä selvitys laskettu aikataulutetuilla junilla vai siten, että yksi junayksikkö kiertää väliään niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## JSL

Miten mahtaisi onnistua VR:n varikkotoimintojen yksityistäminen? Sillä saavutettaisiin säästöjä henkilökuluissa kun voidaan heittää ylimääräiset lorvijat pellolle. Samalla voidaan palkata venäläisiä rasvareita suomalaisten tilalle ja taas säästää. Armeija on jo siirtänyt omia huoltotoimintojaan yksityisille.

----------


## ultrix

> VR:n väritys riittää oikein hyvin, muuta ei tarvita. Olisi kauheaa nähdä kaikenmaailman erivärisiä Connexeja ja Veolioita junaliikenteessäkin. Tyylikkään yksinkertaista: VR, Suomen kansan oma rautatieyhtiö, matkarahat kotiinpäin.


Välillä tuntuu, että kirjaimet VR kyseisen yhtiön nimessä on sponsoroitu: "Valtion Rahoittama".

Connex ja Veolia ovat sitä paitsi sama asia, vrt. HKL-Bussiliikenne ja HelB.

Minusta YTV-lähiliikenteessä kuuluu olla nimenomaan tilaajan väritykset tilaajan enemmistöomistamassa kalustossa. Liikennöitsijän logo voidaan laittaa vaikka nokalle ja ovien ylle. YTV:n tilaajavärityksenä täälläkin ruodittu väri on kyllä epäonnistunut ja muistuttaa liikaa Jokeri-linjasta. 

HKL:n metron brändi kokonaan oranssi, joten minusta olisi hyvä jos kaupunkiratalinjojenkin metroliikenne brändättäisiin eri väreille, jolloin kalusto olisi joka rataosuudella oman väristä. Tai sitten kaikkien linjojen metrokalusto virroitustekniikasta ja laiturikorkeudesta riippumatta oranssiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt en ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat.


Minä puhuin siitä, että YTV:n raportissa ei ole selvitetty, miten siellä käytetyn laskentamallin tulokset vastaavat todellista liikennettä. Sinä vastasit varakalustoon liittyvillä asioilla. Kaiken lisäksihän varakalusto on laskettu vielä raportissa erikseen.




> Eihän teoreettisessakaan laskelmassa jokainen suunnanvaihto tapahdu minimiajassa, vaan sovitettuna aikatauluun.


Ainakin tässä YTV:n laskelmassa tapahtuu ja siksi se onkin selitetty yhtenä syynä sille, miksi laskelman lukuihin on lisätty se n. 20 yksikköä.

----------


## Compact

> Nyt en ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat.
> 
> YTV kysyy, mitä maksaa vaikka 3-vaunuinen juna Hki-Hiekkaharju-Hki luetelluin pysähdyksin ja määrätyllä aikataululla.
> 
> YTV voi itse optimoida tilaamaansa aikataulua välttääkseen turhan kalusto- ja miehistötarpeen esim, sen vuoksi, että Hiekkaharjusta lähtee juna etelään 1 min ennen kuin etelästä saapuu juna Hiekkaharjuun.


Oispa YTV noin viisas! Puolitoistarunkoinen P-juna  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Miten mahtaisi onnistua VR:n varikkotoimintojen yksityistäminen? Sillä saavutettaisiin säästöjä henkilökuluissa kun voidaan heittää ylimääräiset lorvijat pellolle. Samalla voidaan palkata venäläisiä rasvareita suomalaisten tilalle ja taas säästää.


Jo on jutut! Venäläiset rasvarit hoitamaan hommat nykyisten VR:n lorvijoiden tilalle.

AA-liike ja votka sopivat tähän lopuksi kyytipojaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> YTV voi itse optimoida tilaamaansa aikataulua välttääkseen turhan kalusto- ja miehistötarpeen esim, sen vuoksi, että Hiekkaharjusta lähtee juna etelään 1 min ennen kuin etelästä saapuu juna Hiekkaharjuun. Korjaamalla tällainen muutos tarvitaan kiertoon yksi juna vähemmän. Tämä on YTV:n vastuulla ja sen oma vika, jos se niin tekee.


Eikö P-junat korvaattu kokonaan Tikkurilaan päättyvillä I-junilla juuri tuon takia?




> Mutta jos aamuruuhkan aikaan on päivittäishuollossa 10 junaa, kun huollot voisi aloittaa vasta klo 9 kun ruuhkasta poistuu junia varikolle, se ei ole YTV:n hallinnassa. Ei sekään, jos määräaikaishulto kestää viikon eikä 2 työpäivää, mikä myös tuplaa varakaluston tarpeen. Kumpikaan ei vaikuta siihen määrään junia, joista YTV maksaa päivähintaa VR Oy:lle. Mutta nämä vaikuttavat siihen hintaan, jonka YTV joutuu tarvitsemastaan junamäärästä maksamaan. Tämä on kiinni vain ja ainoastaan VR Oy:n tehokkuudesta.


Näin on. 

Se mitä minua on kanssa oudoksuttanut, (jos nyt pitä paikkansa) että kertoman mukaan VR pitää uusia Sm4-junia eli "pupuja" vain seisomassa varalla Ilmalan varikolla jos jokin ajossa olevista rungoista hajoaisi. Ja vastaavasti suhteessa sama määrä vanhoja Sm1/2 runkoja. 

Jos hommassa olisi jotain järkeä, niin pistäisin kaikki Sm4:ät jotka eivät ole pakollisissa huolloissa liikenteeseen, ja vastaavasti pitäisin vanhoja Sm1/2 runkoja pitäisin varakalustona. Väitteitäni saa korjata jos olen väärässä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hartsa

Kansanedustajat varmaan pelkäävät että yksityiset liikennöitsijät ajaisivat vain kannattavimpia yhteyksiä. Jos kilpailu olisi täysin vapaata niin varmaankin junalippu Helsingistä Tampereelle olisi naurettavan halpa mutta onko kilpailutuksen vaarana että esimerkiksi Joensuu-Nurmes juna jäisi VR:n vastuulle jos kukaan yksityinen liikennöitsijä ei sitä halua ajaa? Ymmärsin että tämä on yksi peruste jolla puolustellaan VR:n monopolia. Eikö Raideryhmä kuitenkin ehdottanut että kannattava kaukoliikenne jäisi edelleen VR:n yksinoikeudeksi ja yksityiset saisivat ajaa paikallisliikennettä ja ostoliikennettä?

Jos pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunien liikennöitsijä vaihtuisi niin vaikuttaisiko se matkustajamääriin? Varmaankin suuri osa matkustajista on tyytyväisiä nykyiseen lähiliikenteeseen ja onnellisen tietämättömiä siitä että he maksavat matkakorttien hinnoissa junaliikenteestä "liikaa". Vuoroväli on tiheä, kalusto on uutta (Sm4 ja Sm5 junat), imago on kunnossa (kivimiehet ym) ja varmasti VR:ään luotetaan ainakin turvallisuudessa. Jos joku Mikkojen Junat Oy tulisi ajamaan junia niin miten matkustajat suhtautuisivat siihen. Englannin junaonnettomuudet ovat poliitikkojen lisäksi myös kansalaisten tiedossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos hommassa olisi jotain järkeä, niin pistäisin kaikki Sm4:ät jotka eivät ole pakollisissa huolloissa liikenteeseen, ja vastaavasti pitäisin vanhoja Sm1/2 runkoja pitäisin varakalustona. Väitteitäni saa korjata jos olen väärässä.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Uutta kalustoa käytetään mahdollisimman paljon ja huippukuormassa täydennetään vanhalla kalustolla. Tämä on ollut joukkoliikenteen periaate maailman sivu.

On tälle muukin syy kuin perinne. Uusi kalusto on taloudellisinta ja palvelutasoltaan parasta. Siis liikennöidään mahdollisimman paljon taloudellisesti ja parhaalla palvelutasolla. Vanhan kaluston pääomakulut ovat pienet, koska kansanomaisesti sanottuna, ne on maksettu jo ajat sitten. Siten niiden seisottaminen ei maksa kuten uuden kaluston seisottaminen. Huolto ja energiakulut sekä päästöt sen sijaan ovat uutta suuremmat, joten on parempi, mitä vähemmän vanhaa kalustoa käytetään.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kansanedustajat varmaan pelkäävät että yksityiset liikennöitsijät ajaisivat vain kannattavimpia yhteyksiä. Jos kilpailu olisi täysin vapaata niin varmaankin junalippu Helsingistä Tampereelle olisi naurettavan halpa mutta onko kilpailutuksen vaarana että esimerkiksi Joensuu-Nurmes juna jäisi VR:n vastuulle jos kukaan yksityinen liikennöitsijä ei sitä halua ajaa?


Niin mutta kuinkas on tilanne nyt? VR Oy ajaa vain kannattavimpia yhteyksiä ja lopettaa muut. Elleivät kansanedustajat suostu maksamaan niistä tukirahaa. Mutta kilpailu ei ole vapaata, eikä junalippu Tampereelle ole naurettavan halpa.

Joensuu-Nurmes- juna ei ole VR Oy:n vastuulla nytkään, vaan sen maksaa LVM. Käyhän katsomassa voimassa olevaa kaukojunien ostosopimusta Raideryhmän www-sivulla. Ei ole ongelmana, että kukaan yksityinen ei sitä halua ajaa, vaan sitä ei halua ajaa meidän kaikkien eli Suomen valtion yksin omistama rautatieyhtiö.




> Ymmärsin että tämä on yksi peruste jolla puolustellaan VR:n monopolia. Eikö Raideryhmä kuitenkin ehdottanut että kannattava kaukoliikenne jäisi edelleen VR:n yksinoikeudeksi ja yksityiset saisivat ajaa paikallisliikennettä ja ostoliikennettä?


Olet ymmärtänyt aivan oikein, mutta huomaat, että monopolin peruste on hölynpölyä.

Raideryhmä on ehdottanut, että ainakin kaikki sellainen liikenne, jota VR Oy ei suostu ajamaan omalla kustannuksellaan, on kilpailutettava. Tässähän on kyse vain meidän veronmaksajien edusta, että saamme ostoliikenteen oikealla markkinahinnalla.




> Englannin junaonnettomuudet ovat poliitikkojen lisäksi myös kansalaisten tiedossa.


Siitä, mitä Englannissa tosiasiassa on tapahtunut, voit lukea tästä.

Tiivistettynä, yksityistämisestä oli paljon enemmän hyötyä Britannian rautatieliikenteelle kuin haittaa. Se, mistä oli haittaa oli rataverkon myyminen ahneille ja taitamattomille sijoittajille. Mutta meillähän ei kukaan, ei myöskään Raideryhmä, ole koskaan ehdottanut yksityistämistä. Eli valtion omaisuuden myymistä sijoittajille. Se on aivan eri asia kuin vapaa rataverkon käyttö. Ja itse asiassa yksityistäminen ei edes takaa kilpailua, vaan se siirtäisi valtion omistaman monopolin yksityisten sijoittajien monopoliksi.

Monopoli on se mitä vastustetaan, riippumatta siitä, kuka sen omistaa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Jos hommassa olisi jotain järkeä, niin pistäisin kaikki Sm4:ät jotka eivät ole pakollisissa huolloissa liikenteeseen, ja vastaavasti pitäisin vanhoja Sm1/2 runkoja pitäisin varakalustona. Väitteitäni saa korjata jos olen väärässä.


Sm4-junilla ajetaan myös vuoroja, joissa sn on 160 km/h ja osalle lähdöistä luvataan aikatauluissa matalalattiajuna. Mielestäni on järkevää, jos Sm4-junistakin joku pidetään varalla niin tarvitsee harvemmin poiketa matkustajille annetuista lupauksista. 

Joka tapauksessa Sm4-junilla on huomattavasti tehokkaampi kierto kuin Sm1/2-junilla.

----------


## Compact

> Olet aivan oikeassa. Uutta kalustoa käytetään mahdollisimman paljon ja huippukuormassa täydennetään vanhalla kalustolla. Tämä on ollut joukkoliikenteen periaate maailman sivu.


Eiköhän VR:kin näin menettele. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen Sm1/Sm2-kalustoa ohennetaan päivän hiljaisemmaksi ajaksi, mutta Sm4-kalusto jatkaa ajoaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joka tapauksessa Sm4-junilla on huomattavasti tehokkaampi kierto kuin Sm1/2-junilla.


Näistä asioista keskusteltiin aikaisemmin foorumilla, ja silloin tilanne oli toisenlainen. Oikoradan käyttöönotolla lienee ollut vaikutusta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Monopoli on se mitä vastustetaan, riippumatta siitä, kuka sen omistaa.


Pitäisikö asiaa tutkia laajemmin vähän vertailemalla apteekkien, taksiautoilijoiden ja lääkäreiden asemaa yhteiskunnassa. 

Näistä kaksi (apteekit ja taksit) ovat säännösteltyjä ja luvanvaraisia aloja, mutta eivät monopoleja, mutta joku voisi nähdä ne paikallisesti "mikromonopoleina". Viranomaiset määräävät montako apteekkia ja taksiautoilijaa paikkakunnalla saa olla, ja hintojen on oltava kohtuullisia ja järkiperustein ymmärrettäviä. Mikään ei kiellä samaa apteekki-yrittäjää  omistamasta montaa apteekkia ja toimimasta useallapaikkakunnalla. Joissakin tilanteissa on kapasiteettipulaa ja joissakin tyhjäkäyntiä, mutta päällisin puolin homma toimii.

Lääkäreidemme kohdalla taas on täysin villi tilanne. Bulkkiterveydenhoidosta sekä vaativasta erikoissairanhoidosta vastaavilla julkisen sektorin terveyskeskuksilla ja sairaaloilla on vain velvoitteita, mutta lääkärit lentävät kuin perhoset parhaimpien duunien perässä kilpailuttaen osaamisensa yksityisellä ja julkisella puolella. Osa lääkäreistä jopa käyttää luvan kanssa veronmaksajien rahoilla rakennettuja sairaaloita ja niiden kalliita laitteita yksityispotilaidensa hoitamiseksi. Lääkäreistä on aina pulaa, ja yhteiskunnan onmaksettava niille vain enemmän ja enemmän palkkaa. Yksityislääkäreiden veloittamat hinnat ovat kauan sitten karanneet yli KELA-korvausten taksojen. Tavallisten henkilövakuutustenkin omavastuut osuvat jostain syystä yhteen lääkäriasemien vähimmäistuntihinnan kanssa.

Kumpi näistä kahdesta mallista sopisi parhaiten rautatieliikenteen malliksi? Apteekkimalli vaikuttaisi houkuttelevammalta, mutta ongelmaksi voi muodostua se, että Suomen kaltaisessa maassa 90% radoista liikennöi kuitenkin vain VR. VR olisi pitkään niin määräävässä asemassa että se määrää taksat jolla suostuu ylipäänsä liikennöimään. Ongelma tässä on, miten helpottaa kilpailijoiden pääsyä markkinoille, kun lisäksi Suomella on rasitteena länsi-Euroopasta poikkeava raideleveys.

Lääkärimallissa perustettasiiin uudestaan "Virasto-VR" jolle annettaisiin velvoitteita. VR Osakeyhtiö hajoitettaisiin ja pakotettaisiin myymään pendolinonsa, Sr2:ensa ja IC-vaununsa eniten tarjoaville, ja yksityisten harjoittama liikenne alkaisi. Matkalippujen hinnoittelu olisi näillä täysin villiä. Yksityiset yhtiöt toimisivat vain niillä reiteillä ja vuoroilla joilla liikenne on kannattavaa. Yksityiset yhtiöt houkkuttelisivat myös rautatieläisiä töihin ja syntyisi kilpailua työvoimasta. "Virasto-VR:n" tehtäväksi jäisi hoitaa velvoitekuljetukset pohjois- ja itä-Suomessa, eläkeläisten, varusmiesten ja opiskelijoiden kuljetukset koko maan rataverkolla, vaatimattomammalla taajamajunakalustolla ja hitaammilla aikatauluilla. Jonkin ajan päästä huomattaisiin että "Virasto-VR:llä" on kapasiteettiongelmia ja vaatii lisää rahaa tehtäviensä hoitamiseen. Yksityiset yhtiöt taas voivat siloin kun huvittaa, uittaa kalustonsa Baltian maihin tai keskittyä ajamaan luksusjunia venäläisiä turisteja varten. 

Nämä ovat nyt kärjistyneitä esimerkkejä miten voisi käydä, mutta kannattaisi miettiä minkälainen yksityistämisen/kilpailuttamien aste on mielekkäin. 

Otsikossa luki "paikallisjunaliikenteen kilpailuttaminen", mutta koska keskustelu on muutenkin hypännyt itä- ja pohjois-Suomen liikennettä koskevaksi, niin ymmärsin että tarkoitti yleisesti ottaen kaikea henkilöjunaliikennettä YTV:n tariffialueen ulkopuolella.

t. Rainer

----------


## Hartsa

> Niin mutta kuinkas on tilanne nyt? VR Oy ajaa vain kannattavimpia yhteyksiä ja lopettaa muut. Elleivät kansanedustajat suostu maksamaan niistä tukirahaa. Mutta kilpailu ei ole vapaata, eikä junalippu Tampereelle ole naurettavan halpa.
> 
> Siitä, mitä Englannissa tosiasiassa on tapahtunut, voit lukea tästä.


Olen lukenut molemmat Raideryhmän kirjat. Minulla ei ole nyt kirjoja tässä joten en voi kertoa sivunumeroita mutta Rautatie on mahdollisuus kirjassa käsiteltiin monopolin purkamista suunnilleen näin: "Mitä eduskunta pelkää, sitäkö että Suomeen tulee muiden maiden valtionyrityksiä kuorimaan kermat ja jättämään VR Oy:n riutumaan ja kitumaan." Jos VR:lle jäisi edelleen kannattavat kaukojunat niin ei pitäisi olla vaaraa että yhtiölle kävisi huonosti.

Toki tiedän mitä Englannissa oikeasti on tapahtunut. Mutta tuntuu siltä että pitää olla rautatieharrastaja jotta tietää asian. Jos kahvipöydässä tulee puheeksi esimerkiksi se että voisiko yöjunaliikenteen kilpailuttaa niin kaikki ovat sitä mieltä että "Valtionrautateitä ei saa yksityistää", "Ei kannata toimia niin kuin Englannissa jossa rautatieliikenne ajettiin alas", "Turvallisuus vaarantuu niin kuin Englannissa" ja "Englannin kokemuksien vuoksi VR:n monopoli on viisasta säilyttää". Jotenkin Englannin oikeat tapahtumat pitäisi saada suuren yleisön tietoisuuteen. Olisi hyvä jos vaikka Hesarin sunnuntainumerossa käsiteltäisiin asiaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotenkin Englannin oikeat tapahtumat pitäisi saada suuren yleisön tietoisuuteen. Olisi hyvä jos vaikka Hesarin sunnuntainumerossa käsiteltäisiin asiaa.


Niin pitäisi, mutta älä unta näe!

Mielikuvillahan tässä pelataan. Ja niitä mielikuvia ohjaillaan miten halutaan. Parhaiten ohjaavat ne, joilla riittää pätäkkää kustantaa mielikuvamuokkausta.

Esimerkiksi nämä onnettomuudet. Jokela, Jyväskylä, Suonenjoki jne. Kyllä näitä täälläkin tapahtuu, vaikka on valtionyhtiö ja monopoli. Oikeasti ei ole onnettomuudet kiinni kummastakaan, mutta niitä on niin kiva käyttää hyväksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kumpi näistä kahdesta mallista sopisi parhaiten rautatieliikenteen malliksi?


Ei kumpikaan. Lääkäri- tai apteekkipalvelut ovat aivan eri asia kuin liikenne. Koska sairaaloita, vastaanottoja, apteekkiliikehuoneistoja, laboratorioita yms. voi olla monta rinnan valittavana ja tarjoamassa samaa palvelua.

Liikenne on aivan eri asia, ja joukkoliikenne vielä eri asia kuin rahtiliikenne. Koska suorin reitti kahden paikan välillä on vain yksi, ei voi tarjota kilpailevia reittejä. Ja jos on oltava perillä klo 8, ei voi tarjota tuotetta eri aikaan.

Meillä on YTV-alueella kilpailutettu bussiliikenne, mutta ei siellä kilpailla asiakkaista siten, että HelBin, Concordian ja Arrivan bussit ajavat kilpaa pysäkille ja sitten kilpaa perille. Ja ovella on tarjolla bussiemäntää tai muuta houkutusta tulla juuri meidän bussiin. Ei se ole niin, vaan firmojen asiakas on YTV, joka tarjoaa meille ihmisille subventoidun palvelun.

Sama on periaate rautateillä - joita YTV myös tarjoaa, mutta ilman että SE voi kilpailuttaa VR Oy:tä. Pelottelu sillä, että VR Oy joutuu vain velvoiteliikenteen hoitajaksi, ja että sen on sitten hoidettava se tappiolla on pelkää tietämättömien höpinää.

Pannaanpa asia nurin päin. Mikä olisi tilanne YTV-alueen joukkoliikenteessä, jos vaikko Valtion Bussiliikenne Oy (VB Oy) olisi vastaavassa monopoliasemassa kuin VR Oy on nyt RHK:n rataverkolla?

VB Oy hoitaisi vain suurimpien lähiöiden sekä keskustan joukkoliikennettä. Se tuottaisi myös mukavasti voittoa. Sen sijaan harvemmin asutuille alueille ei joukkoliikennettä olisi. Eikä pieniin lähiöihinkään. VB Oy:n liikennepalvelujohtaja vaan ilmottaisi, että ensi kuun alusta loppuu liikenne vaikka Vartiokylään, koska olemme laskeneet, että Puotilasta vartiokylään on enää keskimäärin 3 matkustajaa per bussi, joten se ei meille kannata. Lipputulot kyllä ovat kattaneet koko linjan kulut tähänkin asti, mutta eihän kolmen matkustajan tähden kannata ajaa 1,5 km. Moni muukin linja on lopetettu, koska niiden tuotto ei ole yhtä hyvä kuin suurten lähiöiden linjoilla.

Liput maksaisivat noin 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin nyt. Kuukausilippuja ei olisi, ainoastaan 45 matkan vihkoja. Joillekin alueille liikennettä on, kun kaupunki on luvannut maksaa linjan liikennöintikulut ja VB Oy saa pitää vähät lipputulot.

VB Oy tuottaisi tietenkin voittoa, koska jokainen linja jota se itse ajaa ilman kaupungin tukea on voittoa tuottava. Ja ne linjat, joita kaupunki tukee, tuottavat voittoa lippumyynnin verran, koska kaupunki maksaa liikennöintikulut. Voitolla VB Oy ostaa uusia busseja, jotka ovat kalliimpia kuin entiset. Sen vuoksi lipunhinnat myös nousevat reippaasti. Vanhoja busseja VB Oy ei myy kuin romuksi, jotta kukaan ei voisi esittää, että lakia on muutettava ja muidenkin on voitava harjoittaa bussilinjaliikennettä. Ei voi, kun ei ole busseja.

Kun lipunhinnat nousevat, matkustajamäärät vähenevät. Ihmiset ostavat halpoja käytettyjä tuontiautoja, kun laskevat, että bensa ei maksa kuin alle puolet bussilipun hinnasta.

VB Oy:ssä ei tätä surra, vaan lopetetaan vähiten tuottavia linjoja ja romutetaan kalustoa, ettei näiden linjojen liikennettä voi aloittaa, vaikka kaupunki ilmoittaisi haluavansa ostaa ostoliikennettä. Sillä mitä vähemmän linjoja, sen helpommalla VB Oy:n henkilökunta pääsee töistään.

Jotkut intoilijat selittävät, että joukkoliikenne pitää vapauttaa niin, että on kilpailua. Että pitää olla joukkoliikennetoimisto, joka päättä, minne on linjoja ja mitä liput maksavat. Ja se toimisto saa tilata liikenteen parhaan tarjouksen tekijältä. Valtuutetut ja kansanedustajat sanovat, että ei käy. Koska sitten tulee joku ulkomainen yhtiö ja ajaa vain parhaiten tuottavia linjoja. VB Oy joutuu hoitamaan tappiollisina ne linjat, joista se nyt saa kaupungilta ostokorvauksena liikennöintikulut. Ja tulee kauheasti vaan kolareita, jos täällä joku muu ajaa busseja kuin VB Oy. Ja kadutkin menevät ties mihin huonoon kuntoon, jos niillä ajaa muiden kuin VB Oy:n busseja.

Näin sitten vain jatketaan. Kaupunki maksaa tukea VB Oy:lle, liput ovat kalliita ja autoilu lisääntyy. Mutta VB Oy:n toiminta on hyvää ja pyhää, siihen ei saa kajota!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kumpikaan. Lääkäri- tai apteekkipalvelut ovat aivan eri asia kuin liikenne. Koska sairaaloita, vastaanottoja, apteekkiliikehuoneistoja, laboratorioita yms. voi olla monta rinnan valittavana ja tarjoamassa samaa palvelua.
> 
> Liikenne on aivan eri asia, ja joukkoliikenne vielä eri asia kuin rahtiliikenne. Koska suorin reitti kahden paikan välillä on vain yksi, ei voi tarjota kilpailevia reittejä. Ja jos on oltava perillä klo 8, ei voi tarjota tuotetta eri aikaan.


Kuka niin on sanonut. No rautatieliikenteessä on pakostakin parin minuutin eroa koska junat eivät mahdu samaan aikaan raiteelle, mutta Suomen ja Ruotsin välisessä matkustaja-autolauttaliikenteessä kilpailijoilla on liki samat lähtö- ja tuloajat samoilla reiteillä. 




> Meillä on YTV-alueella kilpailutettu bussiliikenne, mutta ei siellä kilpailla asiakkaista siten, että HelBin, Concordian ja Arrivan bussit ajavat kilpaa pysäkille ja sitten kilpaa perille. Ja ovella on tarjolla bussiemäntää tai muuta houkutusta tulla juuri meidän bussiin. Ei se ole niin, vaan firmojen asiakas on YTV, joka tarjoaa meille ihmisille subventoidun palvelun.


YTV on vähän huono vertailukohde koska volyymit ovat sellaiset että usein monta bussia on yhtaikaa liikenteessä samalla linjalla, ja joskus bussit ajavat ihan peräkanaa.




> Pannaanpa asia nurin päin. Mikä olisi tilanne YTV-alueen joukkoliikenteessä, jos vaikko Valtion Bussiliikenne Oy (VB Oy) olisi vastaavassa monopoliasemassa kuin VR Oy on nyt RHK:n rataverkolla?


Helsingissä, jonka joukkoliikenneoperointi on erillään YTV:stä, on Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä, jonka kaupunki omistaa, määräävä markkinajohtajuus.




> VB Oy hoitaisi vain suurimpien lähiöiden sekä keskustan joukkoliikennettä. Se tuottaisi myös mukavasti voittoa. Sen sijaan harvemmin asutuille alueille ei joukkoliikennettä olisi.


Suurkaupunkiliikenteessä liikennöintialue on niin homogeeninen että tapiollisia linjoja on hyvin vähän, ja YTV tai kaupunki maksaa siksi niiden tappiot. 




> Liput maksaisivat noin 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin nyt. Kuukausilippuja ei olisi, ainoastaan 45 matkan vihkoja. Joillekin alueille liikennettä on, kun kaupunki on luvannut maksaa linjan liikennöintikulut ja VB Oy saa pitää vähät lipputulot.


Näin lippujen hinnoittelu toimii meillä yhä maalla ja pienemmissä kaupungeissa joissa ei ole liikennelaitosta vaan liikennöitsijät ajavat LVM:n myöntämillä liikenneluvilla. Luin pari päivää sitten hesarista että HKL ei puolla YTV:n uutta ehdotettua vyöhykejakoa, vaan haluaa säilyttää Helsingin kaupungin yhtenä vyöhykkeenä. YTV:n seutuliikenteelle HKL:n pomo ehdotti paluuta 20 vuoden takaisiin aikoihin, 45 matkan lippuihin jne. Aika outoa puhetta. 

Palataksemme nyt rautatiepuolelle, niin Suomi ei valtakunnallisesti ole niin homogeninen että matkustajavirrat rataverkollamme pääratojen ulkopuolella kattaisi edes lipputuloja. Silti henkilöliikenteen rataverkko on n 5000 km ja joka kevät melkein käydään taisteluja ja neuvotteluja junavuorojen säilymisestä. Suomessa voitaisiin teoriassa siirtyä Ruotsin malliin eli ei oletäysin vapaata ja villiä kilpailua vaan vuorokohtaisia liikennelupia joita  myöntää valtio tai lääni ja joista liikennöitsijät jättävät kilpailevia tarjouksia. 

Luvat olisivat aina voimassa muutaman vuoden. Suomessa on se ongelma, että miten taataan kilpailijoiden pääsy markinoille, koska mikään muu osapuoli kuin VR ei omista kalustoa jolla voisi liikennöidä radoillamme. Ruotsissa SJ:n kilpailija osti  käytettyä kalustoa ulkomailta ja alkoi ajaa niillä yöjunia Lappiin. Aluksi naurettiin koko jutulle, mutta se toimi, junan suosio ei romahtanut, ja sitä myötä kilpailijat saivat jalansijan. Sittemmin vanhat ulkomaiset vaunut ovat vaihtuneet uusiin ruotsalaisiin.

Suomessa VR voitaisiin pakottaa myymään kalustonsa, mutta omistaja eli valtio pitänee huolen että näin ei tapahdu, ainakaan uudemman kaluston osalta, joihin on pistetty paljon rahaa. Siitä pitäisivät demarit ja kepu huolen. Mutta vanha kalusto joutaisi myyntiin. Paikallisliikennettä ajatellen on ikävää että kiskobussikalustoa ei käytännössä ole, ja veturvetoisilla junilla on epätaloudellista ajaa. Mitä sitten tapahtuisi jos kilpailun voittanut liikennöitsijä menee konkurssiin kesken sopimuskauden? Ongelmat ovat siis teknillis-taloudellisia. 

Kilpailuttaminen edellyttäisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin myös, että junaliikenteeltä alettaisiin periä ratamaksua liikenteen aiheuttamien todellisten kustannusten mukaan, ja se vaatii taloudellisia voimavaroja liikennöitsijöiltä. Se edellyttäisi myös muutoksia maantieliikenteen verotukseen, eli isompaa remonttia kaikkeen liikenteen järjestelyyn. Periaatteessa olen kilpailutuksen kannalla, mutta käytänön järjestelyt ovat vaikeampia kuin ensin kuvittelisi. Katsotaan nyt ensin miten tavaraliikenteen kilpailutuksessa käy.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> No rautatieliikenteessä on pakostakin parin minuutin eroa koska junat eivät mahdu samaan aikaan raiteelle, mutta Suomen ja Ruotsin välisessä matkustaja-autolauttaliikenteessä kilpailijoilla on liki samat lähtö- ja tuloajat samoilla reiteillä.


Matkustajalauttaliikenne on eri asia kuin kaupunkiliikenne tai kaupunkien välinen rautatieliikenne. Merellä ei tarvitse rakentaa tietä eikä rataa ja satamia voi samassa kaupungissa olla monta, joiden palvelu on periaatteessa sama sille, joka on matkalla kyseiseen kaupunkiin.




> YTV on vähän huono vertailukohde koska volyymit ovat sellaiset että usein monta bussia on yhtaikaa liikenteessä samalla linjalla, ja joskus bussit ajavat ihan peräkanaa.


YTV on juuri oikea vertailukohde, koska se vastaa kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteestä. Liikenteessä olevien bussien määrä ei ole merkitsevä, sillä ne eivät kilpaile pysäkkien matkustajista, koska saavat tulonsa YTV:ltä, eivät matkustajilta.




> Helsingissä, jonka joukkoliikenneoperointi on erillään YTV:stä, on Helsingin Bussiliikenteellä, jonka kaupunki omistaa, määräävä markkinajohtajuus.


HelB on samassa asemassa kuin muutkin bussifirmat. Se jättää tarjoukset muiden tapaan ja kilpailutuksen säännöt eivät salli suosia HelBiä millään tavoin. Eikä ole olemassa määräävää markkinajohtajuutta. Markkinajohtaja on se, joka saa eniten kauppoja. Määrävässä markkina-asemassa oleva on sellainen, joka voi itse säädellä markkinoilla maksettavaa hintaa ja tuotteen ehtoja. HelB ei voi tehdä kumpaakaan.




> Suurkaupunkiliikenteessä liikennöintialue on niin homogeeninen että tapiollisia linjoja on hyvin vähän, ja YTV tai kaupunki maksaa siksi niiden tappiot.


Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen tappiollisuus on 50 %. Joko tappiollisia linjoja on paljon tai kaikki liikenne on tappiollista. Erillisten linjojen tappiollisuuden määritteleminen on kuitenkin tulella leikkimistä, sillä verkosto toimii kokonaisuutena. Tuottavaksi laskettu linja ei ehkä enää olekaan tuottava, jos lopetetaan kaikki tappiolliseksi lasketut linjat. Koska kiinteät kulut eivät muutu, hyvänkin linjan matkamäärä vähenee kun se menettää huonojen linjojen tuen jne.




> Suomessa voitaisiin teoriassa siirtyä Ruotsin malliin eli ei oletäysin vapaata ja villiä kilpailua vaan vuorokohtaisia liikennelupia joita  myöntää valtio tai lääni ja joista liikennöitsijät jättävät kilpailevia tarjouksia.


EU:n tasolla ei pyritä villiin kilpailuun matkustajista, vaan kilpailuun liikennöintisopimuksista. Tämä perustuu siihen, että nykyisellä joukkoliikenteen käyvällä hintatasolla joukkoliikenne ei ole kokonaisuutena kannattavaa liiketoimintaa suhteessa lipputuloihin. Siksi välissä tarvitaan viranomainen, joka säätelee tarjontaa. Siten turvataan tarjonta muualla kuin vain parhailla yhteyksillä, joilla liiketaloudellinen kannattavuus voi toimia.

Meidän nykytilanne on juuri ristiriidassa tämän periaatteen kanssa. VR Oy:n toimintaa henkilöliikenteessä ei säädellä, mikä tekee mahdolliseksi sen, että yritys keskittyy vain tuottaviin yhteyksiin - siis kermankuorintaan.

Miten tämä on niin vaikeata ymmärtää, ettei sitä tunnu ymmärtävän ainakaan kansanedustajat?




> Suomessa on se ongelma, että miten taataan kilpailijoiden pääsy markinoille, koska mikään muu osapuoli kuin VR ei omista kalustoa jolla voisi liikennöidä radoillamme.


Siten, että kalusto siirretään erilleen operaattorista. Näin on tapahtumassa YTV-liikenteessä juuri sen vuoksi, että VR Oy toimii kilpailua ja sen edellytyksiä estäen.




> Suomessa VR voitaisiin pakottaa myymään kalustonsa, mutta omistaja eli valtio pitänee huolen että näin ei tapahdu, ainakaan uudemman kaluston osalta, joihin on pistetty paljon rahaa.


Ei kalustoa tarvitse myydä kenellekään, vaan omistaja eli me (=valtio) jakaa VR-yhtymän niin, että kalusto ja operointi ovat erikseen. Silloin valtion kalustoa voivat käyttää muutkin operaattorit.




> Mitä sitten tapahtuisi jos kilpailun voittanut liikennöitsijä menee konkurssiin kesken sopimuskauden?


Sopimus vapautuu kilpailtavaksi uudelleen.




> Kilpailuttaminen edellyttäisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin myös, että junaliikenteeltä alettaisiin periä ratamaksua liikenteen aiheuttamien todellisten kustannusten mukaan, ja se vaatii taloudellisia voimavaroja liikennöitsijöiltä.


Ei edellytä. Miksi pitäisi edellyttää, kun maantieliikennekään ei maksa käypää maksua? Kustannusvastaavusperiaate ei sovellu yhteiskunnan infran ylläpitoon. Jo pelkästään siksi, ettei ole mahdollista määritellä kustannusvastaavuutta. Sillä päädytään samoihin ongelmiin kuin joukkoliikenneverkon linjojen liikennöintikulujen kanssa. Jos jäljelle jätetään vain tuottavat tiet ja radat, nekin lakkaavat tuottamasta, kun niitä tukeva muu väyläverkko lakkaa toimimasta.

Tästä on muuten kokemusta jo, Britanniasta. Ja se tapahtui tiukassa valtion ohjauksessa jo 1960-luvulla. Yksityistäminen sitten 1990-luvulla pelasti Britannian rautatiet katoamasta kokonaan. Hyödyllistä luettavaa: www.raideryhma.fi/britannia.html

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HelB on samassa asemassa kuin muutkin bussifirmat. Se jättää tarjoukset muiden tapaan ja kilpailutuksen säännöt eivät salli suosia HelBiä millään tavoin. Eikä ole olemassa määräävää markkinajohtajuutta. Markkinajohtaja on se, joka saa eniten kauppoja. Määrävässä markkina-asemassa oleva on sellainen, joka voi itse säädellä markkinoilla maksettavaa hintaa ja tuotteen ehtoja. HelB ei voi tehdä kumpaakaan.


HelBiä on syytety piilotuesta. Se ehkä käy kuolinkamppailuaan sitten, mutta so what. 




> Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen tappiollisuus on 50 %. Joko tappiollisia linjoja on paljon tai kaikki liikenne on tappiollista. Erillisten linjojen tappiollisuuden määritteleminen on kuitenkin tulella leikkimistä, sillä verkosto toimii kokonaisuutena. Tuottavaksi laskettu linja ei ehkä enää olekaan tuottava, jos lopetetaan kaikki tappiolliseksi lasketut linjat. Koska kiinteät kulut eivät muutu, hyvänkin linjan matkamäärä vähenee kun se menettää huonojen linjojen tuen jne.


Helsingissä lippujen subventio on osa "tappiota". Suuressa kaupungissa suurten lukujen laki pitää huolen siitä että linjaston voitollisuus/tappiollisuus jakaantuu tasaisesti koko alueelle. Mutta Suomen kaltaisessa harvaan asutussa maassa jossa liikennevirrat ovat Tampereen pohjoispuolella ohuet, lainalaisuudet eivät enää päde. Jos henkilöliikenne lopetetaan esim Joensuun ja Nurmeksen välillä, tai Hangon ja Karjaan völillö, niin se ei vaikuta mitenkään muussa Suomessa. Tällaisten yhteyksien ainoa pelastus on joko yhteiskunnan avokätinen tuki tai sen littäminen osaksi jotain isompaa kokonaisuutta, ehkä Nurmeksen kohdalla Hellsngistä lähtevien hiihto-tai vastavien lomajunien uudelleenelvyttömisen muodossa ja Hangon osalta esim työmatkajuna Helsinkiin ilman vaihtoa Karjaalla ja laivajunana (jos Rostockin laiva sataisiin takaisin Hankoon Helsingin sijasta). Mutta mä en näen mitään unta enää sellaisista.



> EU:n tasolla ei pyritä villiin kilpailuun matkustajista, vaan kilpailuun liikennöintisopimuksista. Tämä perustuu siihen, että nykyisellä joukkoliikenteen käyvällä hintatasolla joukkoliikenne ei ole kokonaisuutena kannattavaa liiketoimintaa suhteessa lipputuloihin. Siksi välissä tarvitaan viranomainen, joka säätelee tarjontaa. Siten turvataan tarjonta muualla kuin vain parhailla yhteyksillä, joilla liiketaloudellinen kannattavuus voi toimia.


Onneksi niin. Halusin vain varmistaa onko asia mitenkään sovittu. 




> Siten, että kalusto siirretään erilleen operaattorista. Näin on tapahtumassa YTV-liikenteessä juuri sen vuoksi, että VR Oy toimii kilpailua ja sen edellytyksiä estäen.


YTV:n kalustoyhtiöhän ostaa ja maksaa Flirt-junansa kokonaan itse, koska muuta mahdollisuutta ei ole. VR:n omistukseen jäävät kaikki ne lähijunayksiköt jotka VR:llä nyt on. YTV:llä eli miljoonan asukkaan pk-seudulla on varaa maksaa omat junansa koska liikennöintivolyymit ovat sellaiset että se vielä kannattaa.




> Ei kalustoa tarvitse myydä kenellekään, vaan omistaja eli me (=valtio) jakaa VR-yhtymän niin, että kalusto ja operointi ovat erikseen. Silloin valtion kalustoa voivat käyttää muutkin operaattorit.


Kolhoosihommaa. En usko että toimisi. Kalustoa hoidettaisiin huonosti ja sitten on vielä vaarana että VR tai muu taho johon kunnossapidon erityisosaaminen  keskittyy, hinnoittelee junien kunnossapidon niin kalliiksi että yhteiskunta maksaa lopulta nekin viulut. (vrt lääkäri-problematiikka)




> Sopimus vapautuu kilpailtavaksi uudelleen.


Edellyttäen että halukkaita on.




> Ei edellytä. Miksi pitäisi edellyttää, kun maantieliikennekään ei maksa käypää maksua? Kustannusvastaavusperiaate ei sovellu yhteiskunnan infran ylläpitoon. Jo pelkästään siksi, ettei ole mahdollista määritellä kustannusvastaavuutta. Sillä päädytään samoihin ongelmiin kuin joukkoliikenneverkon linjojen liikennöintikulujen kanssa. Jos jäljelle jätetään vain tuottavat tiet ja radat, nekin lakkaavat tuottamasta, kun niitä tukeva muu väyläverkko lakkaa toimimasta.


Maantiepuolella on niin nurinkurista että joku viisas on katsonut että palvelu toimii parhaiten, jos luodaan edellytykset että kuljetusyrityksen ei tarvitse  olla yhtä autoa ja yhtä miestä isompi. Siksi kaikki yritykset saada esim Suomen kautta kulkeva rekkojen läpikulkuliikenne maksamaan aiheuttamansa kustannukset esim dieselveroina tai tiemaksuina ei onnistu. Jos valtiovalta luopuisi siitä että rekkafirman on voitava toimia yhden miehen periaatteella, saatasiiin paljon uudistuksia aikaan koko liikennekentällä, ja raskas liikenen vastaamaan enemmän kustannuksistaan. Toinen on tuo lentoliikenteen verovapaus polttoaineen suhteen. Eikö sillekän voi tehdä mitään, edes kotimaan liikenteessä? Se on nähty millaisia nuo amatöörivoimin lentävät halpaflygarit ovat. Törmäävät terminaalien seiniin koska jarrut eivät toimi.




> Tästä on muuten kokemusta jo, Britanniasta. Ja se tapahtui tiukassa valtion ohjauksessa jo 1960-luvulla. Yksityistäminen sitten 1990-luvulla pelasti Britannian rautatiet katoamasta kokonaan. Hyödyllistä luettavaa: www.raideryhma.fi/britannia.html


Britannia on hiukan oma lukunsa. Kovin paljon yhteistä Britannian rautatielaitoksen kehityksellä ei ole Suomen kanssa ollut ylipäänsä. Maassa jossa on n 60 miljoonaa asukasta ja puolet Suomen pinta-alasta ovat matkustajavolyymit aina olleet toisella hehtaarilla kuin meillä. Pohjoismaat ja Ruotsi ovat mistä Suomi voi ottaa tässäkin asiassa parhaiten mallia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Move on

> Periaatteessa olen kilpailutuksen kannalla, mutta käytänön järjestelyt ovat vaikeampia kuin ensin kuvittelisi. Katsotaan nyt ensin miten tavaraliikenteen kilpailutuksessa käy.



Tämähän tuntuu olevan suomalaisten poliitikkojenkin linja, mutta näin hukataan vain turhaan aikaa. Kaikki sellainen liikenne, josta nykyinen liikennöitsijä ei ole kiinnostunut, pitäisi kilpailuttaa jo eilen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta Suomen kaltaisessa harvaan asutussa maassa jossa liikennevirrat ovat Tampereen pohjoispuolella ohuet, lainalaisuudet eivät enää päde. Jos henkilöliikenne lopetetaan esim Joensuun ja Nurmeksen välillä, tai Hangon ja Karjaan völillö, niin se ei vaikuta mitenkään muussa Suomessa.


Ei ole Suomen erikoisolosuhteita, vaan ihan samoja olosuhteita kuin muuallakin. Se, joka hyppää Nurmeksessa autoon päästäkseen Helsinkiin todennäköisesti ajaa perille asti. Näin se menee. Ja meni Britanniassa.




> YTV:n kalustoyhtiöhän ostaa ja maksaa Flirt-junansa kokonaan itse, koska muuta mahdollisuutta ei ole.


Ja minkähän vuoksi muut mahdollisuudet puuttuvat? Siksi, että VR Oy:llä on monopoli, eikä ole muita mahdollisuuksia.




> Kolhoosihommaa. En usko että toimisi.


Keski-Euroopassa on toimivat rautatiekaluston vuokrausmarkkinat. Eli kyllä toimii, ja on itse asiassa olennainen osa toimivia rautatiekuljetuspalvelumarkkinoita. Kalustoleasingin ansiosta sopimukset voidaan saada kohtuullisen pituisiksi, kun pituutta ei määrää kaluston kuoletusaika. Periaatteessa sama asia, minkä vuoksi operointi ja rata on erotettu.




> Britannia on hiukan oma lukunsa. Kovin paljon yhteistä Britannian rautatielaitoksen kehityksellä ei ole Suomen kanssa ollut ylipäänsä. Maassa jossa on n 60 miljoonaa asukasta ja puolet Suomen pinta-alasta ovat matkustajavolyymit aina olleet toisella hehtaarilla kuin meillä. Pohjoismaat ja Ruotsi ovat mistä Suomi voi ottaa tässäkin asiassa parhaiten mallia.


Britannia kelpaa kuitenkin jatkuvasti kansanedustajille, VR Oy:lle, liitoille ja muille lobbareille esimerkiksi siitä, miten kamalaa monopolin purkaminen on. Itsekin olen samaa mieltä, että pitäisi katsoa mallia mm. Ruotsin länstrafik-järjestelmästä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keski-Euroopassa on toimivat rautatiekaluston vuokrausmarkkinat. Eli kyllä toimii, ja on itse asiassa olennainen osa toimivia rautatiekuljetuspalvelumarkkinoita. Kalustoleasingin ansiosta sopimukset voidaan saada kohtuullisen pituisiksi, kun pituutta ei määrää kaluston kuoletusaika. Periaatteessa sama asia, minkä vuoksi operointi ja rata on erotettu.


Onko tämä rautatiekaluston liisaus syntynyt niin että valtion rautatieyhtiö on vapaaehtoisesti luovuttanut ne leasingyhtiölle? Olen ymmärtänyt että Ruotsissa osa vetureista on leasingyhtiöiden omistamia, mutta syynä oli SJ:n rahavaikeudet 1990-luvun laman aikana. 

Sekin tiedetään että tavaraunapuolella on Saksassa ym tavaravaunuja vuokraavia isoja yhtiöitä tyyliin VTG ja Transwaggon,  mutta niillä ei ole omia vetureita ja ovat enemmän verrattavissa konttifirmoihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Eikö matkustajien palvelua voisi ensi alkuun parantaa vaikka sillä, että Nurmeksen juna jatkaisi pari-kolme kilometriä pitemmälle eli Porokylän asemalle?  En itse asusta Nurmeksessa, mutta muutama nurmeslainen on saanut minut vakuuttuneeksi, että ainakin Nurmeksen "kaupallinen" keskusta on Porokylässä.  Mitä helsinkiläiset ja Helsinkiin aikovat sanoisivat, jos junat jäisivät Pasilaan?  Nurmeksessa ei ole edes kaupunkimaista paikallisbussiliikennettä raitiovaunuista puhumattakaan.   :Mad:

----------


## JSL

Tuosta Porokylän junasta oli monta vuotta sitten kysymys Matkaan-propagandalehdessä. VR vastasi että tarvitaan laituri ja valaistus ja talvikunnossapito. Ei noi oo kalliita juttuja, jos niitä oikeasti halutaan. Auraus varmasti järjestyy jonkun paikallisen maajussin toimesta. Valaisimien asentaminen ei vie montaa päivää, tiedän työni kautta. Oriveden keskustaan saatiin laituri...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko tämä rautatiekaluston liisaus syntynyt niin että valtion rautatieyhtiö on vapaaehtoisesti luovuttanut ne leasingyhtiölle?


Luovuttanut ei nyt ole ihan oikea termi, jos on kysymys omistussuhteen vaihtumisesta.

Itse asiassa en tunne näiden markkinoiden syntyhistoriaa, mutta nykyään tilanne on niin, että tarjolla on etupäässä uutta kalustoa. Britanniassa kuvio muodostui yksityistämisprosessin yhteydessä. Ja siellähän tehtiin niin, että valtio möi kaluston sijoittajille. Painotan tässä jälleen, että minä tai Raideryhmä eivät ole esittäneet valtion omaisuuden myymistä kenellekään, vaan sen käyttöoikeuden laajentamista kaikille haluaville mutta tietenkin korvausta vastaan.

Antero

----------


## karihoo

> Tuosta Porokylän junasta oli monta vuotta sitten kysymys Matkaan-propagandalehdessä. VR vastasi että tarvitaan laituri ja valaistus ja talvikunnossapito. Ei noi oo kalliita juttuja, jos niitä oikeasti halutaan.


Jos tuo tuntuu päättäjien mielestä kalliilta niin voisi samaan syssyyn niputtaa vaikkapa Nurmeksen Höljäkän seisakkeen, joka viime vuonna nousi uudelleen "pinnalle" Risto Räppääjän kirjan myötä. Nurmes on oikeasti rautatiekunta jos vain matkustamisen ja junan odottamisen mukavuuteen viitsittäisiin satsata. Itse myös mieluusti kävisin jatkossakin Höljäkässä kyläilemässä junalla.

----------


## jukkis

> Onko tämä rautatiekaluston liisaus syntynyt niin että valtion rautatieyhtiö on vapaaehtoisesti luovuttanut ne leasingyhtiölle?


Koko idean syntymästä en tiedä, mutta nykyään homma toimii niin että leasingyhtiöt tilaavat suuria, kymmenien yksiköiden sarjoja suurilta valmistajilta. Hakusanoiksi esimerkiksi Angel Trains Cargo ja Mitsui Rail Capital Europe, nuo taitavat olla kaksi suurinta veturien liisaajaa. Molemmilla on useita satoja vetureita, pääasiassa 90-luvun lopulla ja tällä vuosituhannella valmistuneita. Matkustajia kuljettavan (moottoroidun ja vedettävän) kaluston liisaus on vähän vähäisempää, mutta kasvussa myös.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Välillä tuntuu, että kirjaimet VR kyseisen yhtiön nimessä on sponsoroitu: "Valtion Rahoittama".


Ultrix puhuu kuin eräs Paunu Tampereelta, joka puolustaa omaa bussitouhaan sillä, että se ei saa yhteiskunnan tukea ja siksi Treelle ei saa rakentaa ratikkaa. Minulle kelpaa oikein hyvin VR, jonka voitot valuvat valtiolle ja kansalle. Connexin +kumpp. rahat taitavat mennä kansainvälisille sijoittajille. Minusta taas (onneksi lopetettavan YTV:n) rumia värejä ei tarvita enempää sotkemaan, VR:n perinteinen väritys käy oikein hyvin.

----------


## ultrix

> Ultrix puhuu kuin eräs Paunu Tampereelta, joka puolustaa omaa bussitouhaan sillä, että se ei saa yhteiskunnan tukea ja siksi Treelle ei saa rakentaa ratikkaa. Minulle kelpaa oikein hyvin VR, jonka voitot valuvat valtiolle ja kansalle. Connexin +kumpp. rahat taitavat mennä kansainvälisille sijoittajille. Minusta taas (onneksi lopetettavan YTV:n) rumia värejä ei tarvita enempää sotkemaan, VR:n perinteinen väritys käy oikein hyvin.


En puolustele piilotuettua "kannattavaa liikennettä" millään tavoin, siksi on liioiteltua väittää puhuvani kuin Paunun Masi.

Minullekin käy ihan hyvin VR, jonka voitoista maksetaan osinkoa Suomen valtiolle, jos se hoitaa liikenteensä itsekannattavasti. Jos VR:n liikenne on tappiollista, sen pitää vastata itse tappioista tai varautua siihen, että menettää liikenteen jollekin toimijalle. Tällä hetkellä kumpikaan näistä ei toteudu, koska LVM auliisti maksaa tappiollisesta liikenteestä korvauksia ja VR Osakeyhtiöllä on lain suojaama monopoliasema.

Minulle ei käy sellainen VR, jonka voitoista maksetaan osinkoa, jos se voitto tehdään kuntien kustannuksella. Kuten varmaan ihan hyvin tiedät, Suomen kunnissa on käynnissä kunta- ja palvelurakenneuudistus, joka johtuu ensisijaisesti sosiaali- ja terveyshuoltomenojen räjähdysmäisestä kasvusta. Tämä aiheuttaa paineita nostaa veroja ja toisaalta leikata yhdyskuntapalvelujen, kuten joukkoliikenteen menoja. Jos kunnat, niiden kuntayhtymät tai muut vastaavat organisaatiot kuten YTV, joka koostuu neljästä kunnasta joutuvat maksamaan VR Osakeyhtiölle yhtiön määräämän summan rahaa tilaamastaan tai lipputuin rahoittamasta liikenteestä, on todennäköistä, että liikennettä ei järjestetä ainakaan siinä laajuudessa, mikä on tarpeen.

Mitä Epex olisit mieltä siitä, että YTV voisi tuottaa junaliikenteensä itse? Että YTV:n alaisena olisi jokin YTV-Raideliikenne, joka liikennöisi YTV-alueen junat ja mahdollisesti kuntarajan ylittäviä metroja. Tämä tulisi nykyistä VR:n ryöstöhinnoittelua selkeästi edullisemmaksi, kuten Antero Alku on laskelmissaan osoittanut. Tai jos YTV voisi kilpailuttaa ostamansa liikenteen? Tällöin jos liikenteen voittaja olisi VR Oy, valtio saisi yhä osinkoja, mutta vähemmän. Mutta Helsingin seudun kunnat eivät köyhtyisi samalla lailla kuin nyt, ja pääkaupunkiseudun junamatkustajat saisivat matkustaa väljemmissä junissa.

Perinteinen VR:n väri pieksee kyllä YTV-värit mennen tullen. Jos siis tarkoitetaan saneeraamattomissa Sm2-junissa yhä nähtävää punaista värityistä keltaisella nokalla vauhtiraitoineen. Modernisoitu versio tästä värityksestä voisi toimia Sm5-junissa uuden YTV:n ja HKL:n yhdistymisen jälkeen perustettavassa Helsingin Seudun Joukkoliikenne-kuntayhtymässä.

Haluaisiko joku photoshopata Sm5-referenssikuvaan punakeltaisuuden?  :Smile:

----------


## -Epex82-

Tärkeintä on, että omistajana on yhteiskunta, eli kunnat ja valtio ja että perinteisistä tunnuksista ja väreistä pidetään kiinni. kv-uusliberalisteja ei saa päästää infraan kiinni.

----------


## Hartsa

> Aivan, ja lisäksi linja-autoyrittäjät eivät tunnu edes ymmärtävän, että hehän voisivat liikennöidä myös paikallisjunaliikennettä.


Valitettavasti näin on. En tiedä miksi. Ehkä linja-autoyrittäjät eivät usko että rautateillä sallitaan kilpailu lähivuosina. VR on ollut ainoa liikennöitsijä viimeiset 150 vuotta. Jos hallitusohjelmassakin lukee että monopolia ei pureta ennen kuin EU pakottaa niin ei monopolin purkaminen näytä kovin todennäköiseltä. Sitten jos joku ehdottaa monopolin purkamista niin sitä vastustetaan vuodesta toiseen Englannin kokemuksilla.

Jos kilpailu sallittaisiin niin saisiko yksi liikennöitsijä yhden reitin esimerkiksi Turku-Uusikaupunki? Silloinhan reitin saaminen voisi asettaa liikennöitsijät eriarvoiseen asemaan kun yksi yritys junalla vie matkustajat usean bussifirman busseista kyseisellä reitillä. Luulen  että muutkin bussiyritykset kuitenkin hyötyisivät tilanteesta. Esimerkiksi Uudestakaupungista Turkuun matkustava saattaa nyt käyttää henkilöautoa mutta junaliikenteen aloittamisen jälkeen hän saattaa jatkaa matkaa linja-autolla Turun rautatieasemalta jolloin myös linja-autoa ajava yritys saa tuloja.

Lisäksi kalustoinvestoinnit saattavat tehdä bussifirmojen ajaman junaliikenteen mahdottomaksi. Vaikka tässäkin ketjussa on ehdotettu junakaluston siirtämistä erilliseen kalustoa vuokraavaan yhtiöön niin en oikein jaksa uskoa että eduskunta VR:n romutuksiin puuttuu. Tähän mennessä VR on saanut tehdä melkein mitä huvittaa.




> Nyt linja-autoyrittäjät tuntuvat pitävän junaa suurempana vihollisena kuin yksityisautoa


Ehkä linja-autoyrittäjät luulevat että busseihin saadaan uusia matkustajia houkuttelemalla autottomia junamatkustajia mm. halvemmilla hinnoilla. Ehkä autoilijoiden houkutteleminen luullaan mahdottomaksi tavoitteeksi.




> Ja miksei saisi kehua? Vr on mielestäni hoitanut oikein hyvin työnsä.


Monet pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvat ajattelevat noin. Helsingistä katsottuna junaliikenne toimii hyvin. Lähijunia kulkee neljään suuntaan ja vuoroväli on tiheä. Lähijunien liput ovat myös yhtä edullisia kuin bussi, metro tai ratikka. Kaukojunilla pääsee useimpiin kaupunkeihin vaihtamatta junaa ja kalusto on uutta. Kaukojunien liput ovat melko kalliita mutta jos junalla matkustaa harvoin niin siihen tuskin kiinnittää kovin paljoa huomiota. Tampereelle pääsee myös bussia edullisemmin mukavalla Sm4-junalla.

Näin siis Helsingistä katsottuna. Mutta ei tarvitse mennä poronhoitoalueille vaan esimerkiksi Tampereelle ja Turkuun niin junaliikenne on aivan toista. Lähijunia ei ole lainkaan tai vaikka niitä vähän olisikin niin seutulippu ei junassa kelpaa. Raumalle, Heinolaan, Uuteenkaupunkiin, Äänekoskelle tai Porvooseen ei kulje junia lainkaan. Monien kaupunkien välillä ei ole kunnollista junayhteyttä esimerkiksi Joensuu-Oulu ja Savonlinna-Jyväskylä. Asiaa ei voi kuitata toteamalla että maaseudulla ei ole tarpeeksi ihmisiä junaliikenteelle. Joensuu, Oulu ja Jyväskylä eivät ole mitään pikkukyliä.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos kilpailu sallittaisiin niin saisiko yksi liikennöitsijä yhden reitin esimerkiksi Turku-Uusikaupunki? Silloinhan reitin saaminen voisi asettaa liikennöitsijät eriarvoiseen asemaan kun yksi yritys junalla vie matkustajat usean bussifirman busseista kyseisellä reitillä. Luulen  että muutkin bussiyritykset kuitenkin hyötyisivät tilanteesta. Esimerkiksi Uudestakaupungista Turkuun matkustava saattaa nyt käyttää henkilöautoa mutta junaliikenteen aloittamisen jälkeen hän saattaa jatkaa matkaa linja-autolla Turun rautatieasemalta jolloin myös linja-autoa ajava yritys saa tuloja.


Tavallaan saisi: tosin siten, että Varsinais-Suomen maakunnan joukkoliikennevirasto tilaisi liikenteen Tku-Uki niinkuin muunkin liikenteen maakunnassa suoritekustannuskilpailuna, eli pitäisi itse lipputulot matkustajilta  ja maksaisi tarjouskilpailun voittaneelle liikennöitsijälle kiinteää korvausta siitä, että tämä pitää junat kulussa. Koska kaikki muukin liikenne olisi maakunnan joukkoliikenneviraston tilaamaa, ei linja-autoyrittäjä saisi varsinaisesti yksittäisestä matkustajasta tuloja vaan siitä, että tilaaja pitää bussit liikenteessä. Maakunnan insentiivi olisi toki saada ihmiset autoistaan busseihin ja juniin, sillä se saisi siitä lipputuloja.

Se, mitä linja-autoilijat pelkäävät on, että he eivät pärjää kilpailutilanteessa. Mutta Suomi on ainakin nykyään markkinatalous, ei saavutettujen-etujen-ylläpito-talous. Siksi linja-autoliikenteeseenkin on tuotava markkinamekanismit.

Älkää käsittäkö väärin: ei markkinoita markkinoiden vuoksi, vaan järkevän liikenteenhoidon takia. Joka on edullisin vaihtoehto matkustajille ja yhteiskunnalle.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Jos kilpailu sallittaisiin niin saisiko yksi liikennöitsijä yhden reitin esimerkiksi Turku-Uusikaupunki? Silloinhan reitin saaminen voisi asettaa liikennöitsijät eriarvoiseen asemaan kun yksi yritys junalla vie matkustajat usean bussifirman busseista kyseisellä reitillä.
> 
> ---
> 
> Helsingistä katsottuna junaliikenne toimii hyvin. (---)  Mutta ei tarvitse mennä poronhoitoalueille vaan esimerkiksi Tampereelle ja Turkuun niin junaliikenne on aivan toista.


Eikö kaikki Turku - Uusikaupunki -bussit olekaan Vainion busseja?

---

Lentoliikenteen sanotaan usein olevan Helsinki (Vantaa) keskeistä, mutta niin se on junaliikennekin.  Miksi esimerkiksi Turku - Tampere -välillä ei kulje matkustajajunia tunnin välein?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi esimerkiksi Turku - Tampere -välillä ei kulje matkustajajunia tunnin välein?


Rohkea arvaus, mutta voisikohan kysynnällä olla jotain vaikutusta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Rohkea arvaus, mutta voisikohan kysynnällä olla jotain vaikutusta?


Aika rohkea arvaus kieltämättä.

Tampere-Turku -väli ei ole mitään kehitysaluetta vaan kysyntää on nykytarjonnallekin ihan kohtuullisesti. Junat eivät todellakaan kulje tuota väliä tyhjinä.

Vuorovälin tihentäminen tuntiin todennäköisesti kasvattaisi kysyntää. Nykyisellään kun matka kaupunkien välillä kestää pari tuntia ja toisaalta junien vuoroväli on parin tunnin luokkaa, niin jos myöhästyy yhdestä, tulee roppakaupalla luppoaikaa seuraavaa odotellessa (omakohtaista kokemusta on: opiskelin Turussa). Tästä syntyy kiusaus käyttää mieluummin omaa autoa. Tunnin vuorovälillä osa auton käyttäjistä saattaisi hyvinkin siirtyä junaan.

On myös otaksuttavaa että tunnin vuorovälillä kaupungit kytkeytyisivät tiiviimmin toisiinsa, kun syntyisi enemmän pendelöintiä suuntaan ja toiseen. Tällä hetkellä Tampereelta katsottuna Turku on ihan periferiaa ja sinne on hankala päästä, toisin kuin Helsinkiin jonne pääsee koska tahansa ja nopeasti. Turusta Tampereelle päin katsoen tilanne lienee täsmälleen sama. Mutta tämä ei johdu siitä, että kumpikaan olisi objektiivisesti periferiaa vaan siitä, että poikittaisliikenteen tarjonnan heikkous etäännyttää kapunkeja toisistaan matka-ajallisesti ja psykologisesti.

Monopolitilanteessa tietysti tarjonta säätelee kysyntää. Siksi on aika rohkeaa vetää johtopäätös, että tarjontaa ei tarvita kun ei ole kysyntää. Ja kysyntää ei voi olla, kun ei ole tarjontaa.

----------


## ultrix

Oma näkemykseni Turku-Tampere-välistä:

Joka toinen tunti IC-juna tmv. "kaukojuna", vaihtoyhteys Loimaalla suunnasta riippuen Turun taajamajunaan tai taajamajunasta
Joka toinen tunti taajamajuna, jatkaa Loimaalta kuten Turku-Loimaa-taajamajuna. 

Lähtö- ja saapumisminuutit Tampereella (suunnilleen) samat taajama- ja IC-junilla. Loimaalla IC on siten väkisinkin hieman nopeammin kuin taajis, jolloin vaihtomarginaali taajamajunaan järjestyy automaattisesti molempiin suuntiin.

Näin vetoketjuperiaatteella Turun ja Tampereen välillä pääsee joka tunti. Turku-Tampere-taajamajunat jatkaisin edelleen Poriin ja Raumalle (vrt. nykyinen kalustokierto), kaukojunat nykyiseen malliin Pieksämäelle (palautettava yöjuna Pieksämäeltä edelleen Joensuuhun ja Ouluun?).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oma näkemykseni Turku-Tampere-välistä:...


Turku-Tampere -väli on itse asiassa sellainen, jossa ei tarvittaisi nykyisenkaltaisia pikajunia lainkaan. Oikea tarjonta olisi laadukas moottorijunaliikenne, jolla on noin 20 pysähdystä tuolla välillä. Sellainen pystyy hyvän kiihtyvyytensä ja lyhyen pysäkkiaikansa ansiosta hyvin samaan aikatauluun kuin nykyiset pikajunat, eikä nopeampaa edes tarvita. Syy tähän on aikataulurakenne, jossa on merkittävää olla sekä Turussa että Tampereella lähellä tasatuntia vaihtoyhteyksien vuoksi.

Laadukkaalla tarkoitan sitä, että junat on kalustettu mm. taittuvin selkänojin, niissä on pistorasiat PC:n käyttäjille ja kahvi- ja einesautomaatti. Eli junan tulee soveltua matkustusmukavuudeltaan myös koko välin matkustaville, vaikka sama juna palvelee lyhyempiäkin matkoja.

Reaalimaailmassa kun ollaan, niin arvelen Sr2:n ja parin saneeratun plootun pystyvän samaan ilman kaluston uusinvestointia, joka on ilmeisen tuskallinen haaste Nyky-Suomessa. Keski-Euroopassa on tämäntyyppisiä kalustoratkaisuja paljon siten, että junan toisessa päässä on ohjausvaunu, jotta suunnanvaihtoon ei tärvitä aikaa. Ohjausvaunujakin voi muuttaa vanhoista plootuista, kun vain on halua. Johan tällaista periaatteessa on kokeiltu Dm10- eli Junttilan Salama -projektissa, jossa plootun molempiin päihin istutettiin ohjaamot.

Antero

----------


## JSL

Turun-Tampereen junissa on reilusti varaa lisätä pysähdyksiä kun Toijalan-Tampereen väli ajetaan Sr2:ella ja IC-vaunuilla alle 140km/t. Toiset Helsingin IC:t ajavat saman välin nopeammin ja toppaavat välissä Lempäälässäkin.  Vastaavasti Toijalan-Turun välillä hidastellaan myös. 

Olisi hyvä jos mahdollinen hankittava/remontoitava kalusto soveltuisi sitten myös Tampereelta muuihin suuntiin meneville reiteille. Mutta, ihan samalla lailla Tku-Tpe junista voisi tehdä IC2:ia ja pysähdellä vähän useammin kuin nykyisin. En tiedä kummasta tulee pitemmän päälle halvempi: lisätä lahoihin sinisiin jäähdytysilmastointi, matalat ovet, Sn160 tai yli ja sisustaa uudelleen tai hankkia lisää IC2-tyyppisiä vaunuja. Jälkimmäisellä saadaan ainakin vaunujen käyttö tehokkaammaksi. Tietty pohjana voisi käyttää myös Eil-vaunuja, kun Sm1:siä vapautuu ja paalata kaikki siniset.

----------


## LateZ

Vilkkaan viikonloppumatkustuksen aikaan viime lauantaina aamupäivästä nousin Toijalassa Turun junaan. Sain oman vaunun, muita matkustajia ei ollut.

Muutenkin tuolla on matkustajia niissä vilkkaimmissa junissa ja vilkkaimpina päivinä, muutoin kyllä on väljää. Räntämäki, Maaria, Lieto, Aura, Kyrö, Mellilä, Matku, Urjala sopisivat ehkä lisäpysähdyksiksi, jos aikataulurakenteen puolesta ehdittäisiin. Pariakymmentä välipysähdystä on paha nähdä tarpeellisina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vilkkaan viikonloppumatkustuksen aikaan viime lauantaina aamupäivästä nousin Toijalassa Turun junaan. Sain oman vaunun, muita matkustajia ei ollut.


Junayhteyksiä ei tehdä ensi viikon, ensi kuun eikä edes ensi vuoden tarpeiden pohjalta, vaan vuosikymmeniksi. Asetelma kuuluu näin: Voitaisiin kaavoittaa ja rakentaa radan varteen, jos siinä olisi pysäkki ja junat pysähtyisivät varmasti niin kauan kun rakennettava taajama on olemassa.

Viikon sisään ilmestyneissä Ilkassa ja Satakunnan Kansassa on asiaa käsitelty, ja VR Oy:n puolesta valitettu sitä, ettei lipputulot kata kuluja. Ja siinä peruste, miksi ei liikennettä järjestetä. Ensinnä on todettava, ettei lipputulojen ja kulujen erotus ole joukkoliikenteen tuntijalle mikään yllätys, sillä joukkoliikenne ei kata missään kulujaan lipputuloilla. Mutta paremmin kuitenkin joukkoliikenteen talous on kuin tieverkon, jolla ei ole mitään tuloja. Ja toiseksi, ongelma ei ole siinä, kuka maksaa, vaan siinä, ettei kukaan saa maksaa, kun kukaan ei saa ajaa.

Ei muuallakaan Euroopassa ollut yhtään junamatkustajia radoilla, joille paikallisjunaliikenne perustettiin. Miten voisi olla matkustajia, kun ei ole juniakaan! Sama pätee täällä. Parin tunnin välein kulkeva ohi ajava pikajuna ja sen matkustajmäärä eivät kuvaa sitä, mitä on edes tunnin välein kulkeva paikallisjunaliikenne, jonka kyytiin pääsee, kun junat sentään pysähtyvät.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tampere-Turku -väli ei ole mitään kehitysaluetta vaan kysyntää on nykytarjonnallekin ihan kohtuullisesti. Junat eivät todellakaan kulje tuota väliä tyhjinä.


Mutta ei kyse ole myöskään reitistä, jolla on olematon tarjonta, vaan tarjontaa on ihan kohtalaisesti, eivätkä junat toisaalta matkustajista pullollaan ole. On aika rohkeaa arvioida arvailemalla, että kysyntää tuplamäärälle junia olisi.

Ei VR täydellisessä monopolissa varsinkaan tuolla reitillä ole, koska bussiyhtiöt tarjoavat kilpailua runsaasti. Tuolla reitillä ei edes konsernin oma bussiyhtiö liikennöi.

Eri asia on tietysti VR:n kustannustehokkuus. Jos reittiä voisi liikennöidä pienemmin kustannuksin, luonnollisesti tarjottua määrääkin kannattaisi silloin nostaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turku - Tampere - junien matkamäärä oli Rautatietilaston 2007 mukaan 620 000 matkaa / v.
Ko. vuonna radalla tehtiin korjaustöitä, ja matka-aika oli normaalia pidempi, joka on vähentänyt matkamääriä.

620 000 vastaa noin 2100 matkaa keskimääräisenä arkipäivänä. 
+50% olisi noin 3000. Pitäisin 50% lisäystä aika realistisena, jos vuoroväli tuplataan ja matkalla pysähdytään kaikissa suuremmissa taajamissa.

10-12% ruuhkatunti (=ruuhkajuna) olisi ko. matkoilla 200-300 matkaa. Se ei tällaisella matkalla mielekkäästi mahdu yksittäiseen Sm1,2,4 yksikköön.

Noin karkeasti ottaen, Turku-Tampere - junien nykyisellä matkamäärällä välillä voitaisiin liikennöidä kannattavasti tunnin välein 2-4 vaunun (1-2 nykyistä yksikköä, 1 Sm5) mittaisilla sähköjunilla. Tällaiset junat voisi sisustaa mukavaksi pitkiä matkoja varten kuten Ruotsin/Tanskan Öresundståg - junat.

Tämä ei ole mikään vitsi: 

Oma laatimiini ja Varsinais-Suomessa, Pirkanmaalla ja Satakunnassa tehtyihin selvityksiin perustuva näkemykseni on, että useilla VR Oy:n kannattamattomiksi väittämiksi yhteyksillä paikallisjunien liikennöinti olisi kannattavaa liiketoimintaa, jos yksikkökustannukset saa noin HKL-metroliikenteen tasoon, lipunhinta vastaa Matkahuollon / VR Oy:n sarjalipputaksaa ja kaluston voisi vuokrata kalustoyhtiöltä vuosi- tai päivähintaan joka vastaa 30-40 vuoden kuoletusta.

Kunhan vain tämä liiketoiminta ei enää olisi Suomessa laitonta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 620 000 vastaa noin 2100 matkaa keskimääräisenä arkipäivänä. 
> +50% olisi noin 3000. Pitäisin 50% lisäystä aika realistisena, jos vuoroväli tuplataan ja matkalla pysähdytään kaikissa suuremmissa taajamissa.


Kokemus muualta Euroopasta on, että tarjonnan tuplaaminen tunnista puolen tunnin vuoroväliin tuo enemmän kuin 2 x lisää matkustajia. Ja kääntäen, harventaminen vähentää matkustajia enemmän kuin kustannuksia. Tässä mielessä Mikko Laaksosen arvio on hyvin varovainen.

Ja yksi hyvä esimerkki Suomesta: Oikorata ja Mäntsälä. Jos sen kanssa olisi noudatettu samaa logiikkaa jota VR Oy noudattaa nyt, ei paikallisjunia Mäntsälään olisi pitänyt perustaa ollenkaan. Eihän Mäntsälästä ollut ennen Z-junia yhtään junamatkustajaa. Nyt taidetaan kuitenkin olla jo miljoonan vuotuisen matkan luokassa. Olihan tarjontaakin pakko lisätä heti alkuunsa, kun junissa ei riittänyt edes seisomapaikkoja.

Tähän asiaan ei liity VR Oy:n ja LVM:n kinaaminen subventiosta, sillä ei seudun joukkoliikenne muutenkaan toimi ilman subventiota. Eikä junaliikenteen tilaaja-tuottaja-mallin tarkoitus ole muuttaa paikallsijunaliikennettä tuottavaksi liiketoiminnaksi suhteessa matkalipputuloihin, vaan tavoite on taata yhteiskunnan tukeman toiminnan oikea ja todellista kustannusrakennetta vastaava hinta.

Esimerkiksi Varsinais-Suomessa ei ole tavoitteena eikä kukaan ole koskaan väittänyt, että paikallisjunat tuottaisivat voittoa. Nykyisellä kustannustasolla Salon suunta tuottaa voittoa, mutta muut suunnat ei. Maankäytön kehittyessä muutkin suunnat voivat muuttua tuottaviksi kohtalaisen helposti.

Mutta sittenkin tulee ymmärtää, että paikallisjunat ovat osa joukkoliikenteen kokonaispalvelua. Junalippu ei ole nykyisen VR Oy:n lipun kaltainen lippu, jolla pyritäään kattamaan vain junan kuluja, vaan samalla lipulla on oikeus myös liityntämatkaan mahdollisesti junamatkan molemmissa päissä. HKL:n metron liikennöintikustannukset on katettavissa keskimääräisellä yhden nousun lipputulolla, mutta metron ja sen liityntälinjaston kustannuksia yhteensä ei kateta lipputuloin. Silti on tietenkin kannattavampaa pyrkiä alentamaan edes yhden liityntämatkan osamatkan kustannuksia. (Huom: Tässä ei ole laskettu kannattavuuten radan ylläpitoa, joka maksaa metrossa enemmän kuin liikennöinti.)

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Liikenneministeri Vehviläinen on tänään linjannut valtiovallan kantaa rataverkon vapauttamiselle kaikessa henkilöliikenteessä. Kestävän liikenteen ratkaisuseminaarissa Vehviläinen sanoi, että hallitusohjelman linjausta laajemmin selvitetään kaiken henkilöliikenteen vapauttaminen valtion rataverkolla.

Vehviläinen ei pidä sektorijaosta ja juna- ja bussiliikenteen keskinäisestä kilpailemisesta. Joukkoliikenteen matkustajalle on tärkeätä päästä paikasta toiseen, ei se, millä tavalla matkustetaan. Matkaketjujen on oltava toimivia ja maahan tulisi saada koko valtakunnan kattava matkakortti.

LVM:n roolia pelkästään tappioiden maksajana ja peruspalvelun järjestäjänä Vehviläinen ei pitänyt riittävänä, vaan kaipasi joukkoliikennepolitiikkaan sisältöä.

Samassa seminaarissa VR Oy:tä edusti ympäristöpäällikkö Otto Lehtipuu. Häneltä kysyttiin paikallisjunista myös muualle kuin Helsingin seudulle. Hän vastasi H:gin seudun vahvan paikallisjunaliikenteen johtuvan seudullisesta joukkoliikenneviranomaisesta YTV:stä, joka liikennettä tilaa. Lehtipuu arveli, ettei VR Oy vastusta samanlaisia viranomaisia myös muille seuduille. Lipputuloilla ei paikallisjunaliikennettä kuitenkaan voida Lehtipuun mukaan hoitaa.

Seminaari käsitteli muuten erilaisia ratkaisuja kestävän liikenteen hyväksi. Seminarissa puhuttiin mm. hybridibussista, sähköautoista, uusiutuvista polttoaineista, matkustamisen vähentämisestä tietotekniikan avulla ja yhteiskäyttöautoista. Raideliikenteestä puhui Otto Lehtipuu painottaen sähköraideliikenteen ympäristöystävällisyyttä. Lehtipuu sanoi VR Oy:n toivovan sekä Pisaraa että päärataa lentokentän kautta.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

> Keskusta haluaa kilpailuttaa lähijunat
> 20.9.2008 13:36 
> Keskusta haluaa kuntavaaliohjelmassaan avata pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteen kilpailulle. 
> 
> 
> Niin voitaisiin keskustan mielestä kehittää palvelutasoa, luoda uusia tuotteita ja vauhdittaa kaluston uusimista.
> 
> Keskusta korostaa, että liikenne on merkittävä kasvihuonekaasujen tuottaja. Puoluejohtaja pääministeri Matti Vanhanen on tosin vähätellyt raideliikenteen merkitystä päästöjen vähentäjänä.



Kommentti:
Tottakai keskusta haluaa avata kilpailun, jotta voitot valuvat ulkomaille.
Toivottavasti ulkomaiset kermankuorijat eivät tule koskaan Suomen kansan omistamille rautateille.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2008...99057_uu.shtml

----------


## kuukanko

> Tottakai keskusta haluaa avata kilpailun, jotta voitot valuvat ulkomaille.
> Toivottavasti ulkomaiset kermankuorijat eivät tule koskaan Suomen kansan omistamille rautateille.


Kyllä keskusta on nyt tällä kertaa joukkoliikenteen asialla. VR:n monopoliaseman turvin ylihinnoittelema lähijunaliikenne on este pääkaupunkiseudun junaliikenteen lisäämiselle. Muistaakseni itsekin olet meuhkannut tällä foorumilla bussien kaasutuskentistä Helsingin keskustassa. Niitä voitaisiin pienentää selvästi, jos junaliikenne olisi edullisempaa, jolloin bussiliikennettä kannattaisi muuttaa liityntäliikenteeksi.

Sinänsä ei ole keskustalle tyypillistä, että se toivoo pääkaupunkiseudun junaliikenteen kilpailuttamista. Kilpailuttamaton liikennehän on suoraa tulonsiirtoa pääkaupunkiseudun kunnilta valtiolle.

----------


## Kolli

Niin, tiedän, että puutarhakaupunki-puolue haluaa, että kymmeniä hehtaareita kaunista keskustaa on parkkipaikkana kaasuttaville linja-autoille.

Jos katsotaan miten kävi bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisen kanssa, tulokset ovat masentavia. Vanhaa romukalustoa Tanskasta, kielitaidottomia kuskeja, ja kaikki kalusto eri väristä, ajamattomia vuoroja.

Miksi näitä ongelmia ei ollut HKL-Bussiliikenteen aikana?
Miksi on RATP, Wiener Linien tai MVG mutta Suomessa sama ei onnistu?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi on RATP, Wiener Linien tai MVG mutta Suomessa sama ei onnistu?


Miksi Tukholman metroa ja lähijunia ajaa Veolia?

----------


## Kolli

Miksi Tukholman liikennevälineillä on siisti yleisilme ja ne ovat hyväkuntoisia ja busseista ei ole helmat ruosteessa ja kuskit osaavat reitit?
Miten on mahdollista, että autot ovat yhdenvärisiä ja siistejä?

Ja miten on mahdollista, että MVG, Wiener Linien, BVG ja RATP pääsevät sellaiseen, mihin HKL ja YTV eivät pääse?
Miksi bussikalusto on Helsingissä eriväristä ja huonokuntoista (tanskandogit lunastuskunnossa, ikarukset...)?

----------


## kuukanko

> Niin, tiedän, että puutarhakaupunki-puolue haluaa, että kymmeniä hehtaareita kaunista keskustaa on parkkipaikkana kaasuttaville linja-autoille.


Itse mollaat jatkuvasti keskustaa, mutta näiden kilpailutusvastaisten juttujen perusteella edustat itse brezhneviläistä suunnitelmatalouden ajattelutapaa, jonka tulokset nähtiin Neuvostoliitossa.

----------


## Kolli

Kilpailuvastaisten?
Miksi menestymisen edellytyksenä on kilpailutus?
Miksi Wiener Linien tai MVG on olemassa? Mihin ne perustuvat?

Miksi kilpailuttamisen myötä bussiliikenne on romahtanut?

En tiennyt, että kuukanko on kanssa kepulainen, nyt ymmärrän palstan idean.

----------


## petteri

> Jos katsotaan miten kävi bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisen kanssa, tulokset ovat masentavia. Vanhaa romukalustoa Tanskasta, kielitaidottomia kuskeja, ja kaikki kalusto eri väristä, ajamattomia vuoroja.


Minusta bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamisen vaikutukset ovat olleet pääasiassa positiivisia. Kalusto on parantunut ja liikennöinnin hinta on laskenut, jonka johdosta palvelua pystytty parantamaan ja joukkoliiikennelippujen hinnat ovat pysyneet kurissa.

Toki pieniä kipupisteitä on, mutta ne ovat käyttäjille aika vähän näkyviä. Kuljettajapula ei ole varsinaisesti kilpailutuksen seuraus, vaan nousukauden oire, kun useilla matalan palkkatason palvelualoilla on Helsingin seudulla työvoimapulaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi kilpailuttamisen myötä bussiliikenne on romahtanut?


Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttaminenhan on ollut menestystarina, jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä on saatu lisättyä ja samalla vähennettyä yhteiskunnan subventiotarvetta. Vastaavaa kaivataan ilman muuta junaliikenteessä.




> En tiennyt, että kuukanko on kanssa kepulainen


Kiitos tiedosta, en minäkään tiennyt.

----------


## Kolli

Mikset kuukanko HKL:n palkollisena kommentoi jo monen muunkin esiinnostamaa kysymystä kaluston kunnosta.
Miksi Wiener Linienin tai MVG:n kalusto on hyvää, matalalattiaista ja kuskeja on tarpeeksi. Entäs ajamattomat vuorot? Helsingin bussien väri-ilotulitus on masentava ja kuvottava näky (vrt. SL, Wiener Linien, RATP). HKL:llä on paljon opittavaa siitä, mikä on värityksen merkitys siistille ja yhtenäiselle kaupunkikuvalle.

Uusliberalismi on kommunismiakin pahempi sairaus.

----------


## petteri

Kalusto ei ennen kilpailutuksen alkamista ollut nykyistä parempaa, pikemminkin päinvastoin.

Toki jos bussiliikenteen hoitamisesta maksetaan esimerkiksi 40-50 % nykyhintaa enemmän, on bussiyhtiölillä varmaan enemmän varaa pitää yllä reservejä. (Kilpailuttaminen alensi bussiliikenteen kustannuksia 30-40 %.)

Vaiikka minusta bussi- eikä lähijunaliikenteen hoitamisesta ei kannata maksaa ylihintaa, vaan käyttää säästyvät rahat lisävuoroihin ja matalampiin lippujen hintoihin.

----------


## ultrix

Mitäs Tampereella on käynyt kilpailutettaessa linjoja? Tavoitteena ei ole ollut varsinaisesti säästö vaan laadukas bussiliikenne kilpailukykyiseen hintaan.

Veolia ajaa kokonaan uusilla busseilla Tampereen linjoja 7 ja 27 (varabussi tosin muutaman vuoden ikäinen), Paunu linjaa 10 upouudella bussilla ja yhdellä ehostetulla yhdeksänvuotiaalla lahtikolla ja Vuolle linjaa 32 uudehkolla kalustolla.

Kilpailuttamisen voi tehdä hyvin tai huonosti. Siinä voidaan myös hakea joko mahdollisimman halpaa tai kokonaistaloudellisesti parasta vaihtoehtoa. Tampereella on haettu jälkimmäistä, ja nähdäkseni se on hoidettu hyvin. Jos osaamista on, pystyvät myös maakunnat samaan lähijunien suhteen.

----------


## Kolli

Toivottavasti operaattorina pysyy suomalainen, suomalaisten omistama VR. En kaipaa tänne muita kermaa kuorimaan. VR:n voitot jäävät Suomeen, Suomen valtiolle. Ulkomaiset voitot menevät sinne ulkomaille, kaikenmaailman sijoittajaporhoihoille ja salkkumiehille.

----------


## Albert

Kyllä kunnon kilpailutuksesta on hyötyä suomalaisillekin. Kaluston puolesta kilpailu onkin jo kohta mahdollista.
Saisi VR:kin hieman sitten puristaa löysiä pois itseltään. Ei kai sitä kiinnosta kuin helppo raha YTV:ltä ja kokojunakuljetukset.

----------


## ultrix

> Toivottavasti operaattorina pysyy suomalainen, suomalaisten omistama VR. En kaipaa tänne muita kermaa kuorimaan. VR:n voitot jäävät Suomeen, Suomen valtiolle. Ulkomaiset voitot menevät sinne ulkomaille, kaikenmaailman sijoittajaporhoihoille ja salkkumiehille.


Ennemmin luotan operaattorina HKL-Metroliikenteeseen. Se on sentään osa Helsingin kaupungin hallintoa, VR Osakeyhtiö on yksityinen yhtiö, joka kuuluu valtion omistamaan ja käytännössä Häkämiehen hallinnoimaan VR-konserniin.

----------


## kuukanko

> VR Osakeyhtiö on yksityinen yhtiö, joka kuuluu valtion omistamaan


Eikös tuossa ole jo ristiriita saman virkkeen sisällä, kun väität VR Oy:tä sekä yksityiseksi että valtion omistamaksi?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eikös tuossa ole jo ristiriita saman virkkeen sisällä, kun väität VR Oy:tä sekä yksityiseksi että valtion omistamaksi?


Ei ole, mikäli tulkitsen oikein ultrixin tarkoittaneen "yksityisellä" tässä yhteydessä yksityisoikeudellista. Osakeyhtiöön (vaikka valtion omistamaankin) sovelletaan kuitenkin lainsäädäntöä hiukan eri tavalla kuin valtion (tai kunnan) laitokseen.

----------


## Kolli

Harmi, että Sm5:een ei tule VR:n värejä. Toivottavasti Vr säilyttää asemansa Suomessa ja huolehtii  rautateistä. VR on paras liikennöijä, kyseessä on Suomen kansan omistamat rautatiet. Voitto jää Isänmaan rakentamiseen. En toivo ulkomaisia kermankuorijoita Suomeen. Parasta on kun rautatiet ovat meidän suomalaisten käsissä.

----------


## ultrix

> mikäli tulkitsen oikein ultrixin tarkoittaneen "yksityisellä" tässä yhteydessä yksityisoikeudellista


Tulkitset oikein. VR Osakeyhtiön tapauksessa yhtiön tekee konserniyhtiötä yksityisemmäksi myös se seikka, että sen omistaa toinen yksityisoikeudellinen oikeushenkilö, VR-Yhtymä Oy.

----------


## ultrix

> Toivottavasti Vr säilyttää asemansa Suomessa ja huolehtii  rautateistä.


VR menetti sen tehtävän jo 1995, kun rautateistä huolehtiminen siirrettiin Ratahallintokeskuksen vastuulle.



> VR on paras liikennöijä,


Niin no lähtökohtaisesti, koska eihän niitä muita ole. Olihan Neuvostoliitossakin kommunistinen puolue määritelmällisesti paras puolue.  :Wink: 




> kyseessä on Suomen kansan omistamat rautatiet. Voitto jää Isänmaan rakentamiseen. En toivo ulkomaisia kermankuorijoita Suomeen. Parasta on kun rautatiet ovat meidän suomalaisten käsissä.


Rautatiet ovat ja pysyvät Suomen kansan omistamina. Monopolina toimivan VR-konsernin voitto ei välttämättä riitä tuottamaan kansantalouteen sitä samaa voittoa, mitä aito kilpailutilanne mahdollistaisi. Nyt kansantalouteen jää syvä lovi lainsäädännön esteiden takia: kun ei saa kuljettaa ihmisiä junalla, kuljetetaan ne bussilla tai ajetaan autolla ja tuetaan jotain öljymaata. Tai sitten ei kuljeta ollenkaan vaan syljetään kattoon.

Ulkomaiset tuskin poimisivat rusinoita pullasta, koska ensin avataan ostoliikenne, jossa kilpailu on jo PK-seudun bussikilpailu-uutisointia lukemalla kovaa ja vasta mahdollisesti myöhemmin operaattorialoitteinen ja -rahoitteinen kaukoliikenne jonkinnäköisellä käyttöoikeusmallilla. Tällöin luultavasti olemassaoleva liikenne (VR Kaukoliikenne) saisi etusijan ratakapasiteettia jaettaessa, joten joku Veolia ei ihan mihin tahansa liikenteeseen noin vain pääse.

Makuuvaunuliikenteeseen yksityisomisteinen operaattori olisi enemmän kuin tervetullut. Heti kun yöjunia saa lainsäädännön puolesta yksityisetkin ajaa, olen mukana perustamassa yöjunaosuuskuntaa.

----------


## Hartsa

> Harmi, että Sm5:een ei tule VR:n värejä.


Eihän VR:n kalusto nytkään ole saman väristä. Intercity ja Pendolino kalusto on punavalkoista, pikajunat sinisiä, Sm2 junat punakeltaisia ja Dm12 puna-harmaa-valkoinen. Puuvaunut taas olivat ruskeita ja mandoliino valkoinen ja musta.




> Toivottavasti Vr säilyttää asemansa Suomessa ja huolehtii  rautateistä. VR on paras liikennöijä, kyseessä on Suomen kansan omistamat rautatiet. Voitto jää Isänmaan rakentamiseen. En toivo ulkomaisia kermankuorijoita Suomeen. Parasta on kun rautatiet ovat meidän suomalaisten käsissä.


Kukaan ei ole ehdottanut rataverkon yksityistämistä. Rataverkon on ehdottomasti säilyttävä valtion omistamana mutta se ei tarkoita että ainoastaan valtion omistama yritys saa liikennöidä rautateillä. Maanteitäkin saavat käyttää muutkin kuin valtio: yksityiset ihmiset, rekka- ja linja-autoyritykset.





> Rautatiet ovat ja pysyvät Suomen kansan omistamina. Monopolina toimivan VR-konsernin voitto ei välttämättä riitä tuottamaan kansantalouteen sitä samaa voittoa, mitä aito kilpailutilanne mahdollistaisi. Nyt kansantalouteen jää syvä lovi lainsäädännön esteiden takia: kun ei saa kuljettaa ihmisiä junalla, kuljetetaan ne bussilla tai ajetaan autolla ja tuetaan jotain öljymaata. Tai sitten ei kuljeta ollenkaan vaan syljetään kattoon.


Nykytilanteessa autoilijat maksavat polttoaineesta veroa, vuotuista ajoneuvoveroa ja lisäksi monia muita veroja kuten vakuutusmaksuveroa. Junalla matkustavat autottomat maksavat junamatkasta valtion omistamalle osakeyhtiölle joka maksaa osinkoa valtiolle. Mitä huonompi junaliikenne sitä enemmän ihmiset autoilevat ja sitä enemmän valtio saa autoilusta veroja.

----------


## ultrix

> Nykytilanteessa autoilijat maksavat polttoaineesta veroa, vuotuista ajoneuvoveroa ja lisäksi monia muita veroja kuten vakuutusmaksuveroa. Junalla matkustavat autottomat maksavat junamatkasta valtion omistamalle osakeyhtiölle joka maksaa osinkoa valtiolle. Mitä huonompi junaliikenne sitä enemmän ihmiset autoilevat ja sitä enemmän valtio saa autoilusta veroja.


Kansantalous ei ole sama asia kuin valtiontalous.

----------


## kouvo

> Nykytilanteessa autoilijat maksavat polttoaineesta veroa, vuotuista ajoneuvoveroa ja lisäksi monia muita veroja kuten vakuutusmaksuveroa. Junalla matkustavat autottomat maksavat junamatkasta valtion omistamalle osakeyhtiölle joka maksaa osinkoa valtiolle. Mitä huonompi junaliikenne sitä enemmän ihmiset autoilevat ja sitä enemmän valtio saa autoilusta veroja.


Aika lohduton tulevaisuudenkuva, jos valtion kirstunvartijat eivät keksi muuta tapaa rahoittaa hyvinvointiyhteiskuntaa kuin autoilun määrän kasvattaminen.

----------


## ultrix

> Työnjako on aivan selvä: HKL operoi metroa ja valtio junia, hyvä niin, muutoksia ei tarvita.


Jaa kustannuksista piittaamatta? Entä jos HKL operoi kaupunkiradoilla "metroa" nykyisellä palvelutasolla huomattavasti VR:ää halvemmalla?

----------


## Hartsa

Onko VR Oy:n monopoli luonnollinen monopoli? Mielestäni ei, koska ei ole mitään estettä sallia liikennettä muillekin operaattoreille. Monissa maissa on rautateillä useita liikennöitsijöitä. Rataverkko on syytä pitää valtion omistuksessa mutta liikennöinti pitäisi sallia muillekin kuin VR Osakeyhtiölle.




> Luonnollisesta monopolista tavanomainen esimerkki on raideliikenne Suomessa. Jos joku suunnittelisi kilpailua VR-Yhtymä Oy:n kanssa, seurauksena olisi vararikko.


Linkki http://www.turunsanomat.fi/talous/li...1,1:0:0:0:0:0:

----------


## hylje

Tuskin on, jos olemassaolevia yhteyksiä siirretään viraston tilaamaksi. VR on ollut ja pysynyt käytännössä monopolina sekä hallinnollisen roolinsa (nyk. mm. RHK) että vakiintuneiden yhteyksien avulla. Lienee varsin keinotekoista.

Kilpailutus on helppo tehdä huonosti: merkittävät ja vähemmän merkittävät laatupiirteet jäävät itsestäänselvyyksinä helposti pois ehdoista, ja optimoituvat käytännössä pois. Kalustokysymys on myös hankala junien hinta- ja laatuluokassa: oletettavasti tilaajan olisi investoitava kalustoon jota liisaa liikennöitsijöille. Näin liikennöitsijöille ei jää merkittävää valmiiksi kuoletettua pääomaa myöhempiin kilpailuihin eduksi. Käytännössä tähän päästääkseen on VR:ltä riistettävä merkittävä osa kalustoa yhteiskäyttöön. Tilaajavärein tietenkin.

----------


## kemkim

> Aika lohduton tulevaisuudenkuva, jos valtion kirstunvartijat eivät keksi muuta tapaa rahoittaa hyvinvointiyhteiskuntaa kuin autoilun määrän kasvattaminen.


Tästäkin seuraa ongelmia Helsingille ja muille isoille kaupungeille: koko julkisen liikenteen järjestämisen ja katuverkkojen rakentamisen lisääntyville automäärille ne joutuvat rahoittamaan itse, mutta autoverojen tuotto menee täysimääräisenä valtiolle. Taas maaseutukunnat kuten Nurmijärvi saavat ison osa teistä yleisinä teinä valtion laskuun, lisäksi tulee joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen valtionapua, kun se on linjalupaliikennettä eikä omaa tuotantoa. Ruuhkatkin nämä syöpäläiskunnat voivat ulkoistaa emäkaupungilleen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko VR Oy:n monopoli luonnollinen monopoli? Mielestäni ei, koska ei ole mitään estettä sallia liikennettä muillekin operaattoreille. Monissa maissa on rautateillä useita liikennöitsijöitä. Rataverkko on syytä pitää valtion omistuksessa mutta liikennöinti pitäisi sallia muillekin kuin VR Osakeyhtiölle.
> 
> Linkki http://www.turunsanomat.fi/talous/li...1,1:0:0:0:0:0:


Ei kannattane hikeentyä liikaa puhtaasta sivuheitosta kansantaloustieteen opiskelijan lehtikirjoituksessa. Jutun tarkoitus ei liene ollut linjata valtakunnan liikennepolitiikkaa tulevaisuuteen.

Jos VR omistaisi edelleen radan kuten historian hämärissä oli, niin silloin voitaisiin tosiaan puhua luonnollisesta monopolista, kun VR:n kanssa kilpaillakseen täytyisi rakentaa oma rata, mikä tulisi jokseenkin kalliiksi kannattavaa liiketoimintaa ajatellen.

Nykyään kun radan omistaa RHK ja VR vain ostaa siltä ratakapasiteettia, ei oikeastaan ole mitään perusteltua syytä miksi samalle radalle eivät voisi päästä muutkin operoimaan. Rahtiliikenteessä teoriassa jo pääsevätkin. Siinä mielessä nykyhetkellä VR:n monopoli on enemmän epäluonnollista kuin luonnollista laatua, ja pitäisi purkaa pikimmiten.

Vai miksi sitten jos kerran halutaan vertikaalisesti integroitunut monopoli operoimaan raideliikennettä kannattaisi muka jakaa se kahteen osaan, VR:ään ja RHK:een? Koko hallinnollisen rakenteen takana on ajatus markkinoiden luomisesta sinne, missä niitä ei ennen käytännössä ollut. Homma on vain jäänyt puolitiehen.

Mitä kansantaloustieteelliseen näkökulmaan tulee, viimeisten parin-kolmenkymmenen vuoden aikana on yleisemminkin ravisteltu ennen annettuina otettuja oletuksia siitä, millä aloilla voi toimia markkinaehtoisesti ja millä taas vallitsee luontojaan monopoli. Pilkkomalla arvoketjuja voidaan luoda markkinoita ja supistaa niiden ulkopuolelle jäävän talouden osuutta kokonaiskakusta ja näin toivottavasti luoda kilpailun kautta tehokkuutta ja parantaa palvelua. Vai olisiko joku voinut muutama vuosikymmen sitten kuvitella voivansa kilpailuttaa kotitaloussähkönsä? Sieltähän se tuli lähimmästä Tampereen sähkölaitoksen voimalasta. Ja teknisesti ottaen kaiketi pääosin tulee edelleenkin -- koko homman ympärille on vain luotu (sähkön siirto ja tuotanto erottaen) markkinaehtoinen järjestelmä, jossa eri toimijat käyvät markkinaehtoisesti kauppaa toistensa kanssa ja lopputuloksena kuluttaja voi tilata Tampereelle sähkönsä vaikka Turku Energialta, jos haluaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Pilkkomalla arvoketjuja voidaan luoda markkinoita ja supistaa niiden ulkopuolelle jäävän talouden osuutta kokonaiskakusta ja näin toivottavasti luoda kilpailun kautta tehokkuutta ja parantaa palvelua.


Suomi on vain niin pieni maa, että meillä tämä luonnollinen kilpailu on aika vähäistä. Monin paikoin bussipuolellakin on tarjoajia ainoastaan yksi, kun näitä ostoliikenteitä kilpailutetaan. Olisiko ennemmin viisasta tämän sähkönkin suhteen palata osuuskunnalliseen tai julkisen vallan operoimaan toimintaan, joka takaa edullisen sähkön mm. Helsingin ja Keravan asukkaille. Markkinoille sähkölaitoksensa myynyt Espoo kärsii siitä ja siitä ollaan katkeria vielä edelleenkin. Ikävä kyllä markkinatalous ei ole niin siunauksellista kuin jotkut ajattelevat valtakunnan johdossakin, tuloksista huolimatta ajetaan kapitalismia kuin sosialismia aikoinaan, puhtaasti ideologisista syistä, vaikka niille järkiperusteita yritetään keksiäkin. Yhdysvalloissakin on tajuttu, että markkinat ovat hyvä renki, mutta isäntäkin on hyvä olla talossa pitämässä jöötä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olisiko ennemmin viisasta tämän sähkönkin suhteen palata osuuskunnalliseen tai julkisen vallan operoimaan toimintaan, joka takaa edullisen sähkön mm. Helsingin ja Keravan asukkaille. Markkinoille sähkölaitoksensa myynyt Espoo kärsii siitä ja siitä ollaan katkeria vielä edelleenkin. Ikävä kyllä markkinatalous ei ole niin siunauksellista kuin jotkut ajattelevat valtakunnan johdossakin, tuloksista huolimatta ajetaan kapitalismia kuin sosialismia aikoinaan, puhtaasti ideologisista syistä, vaikka niille järkiperusteita yritetään keksiäkin. Yhdysvalloissakin on tajuttu, että markkinat ovat hyvä renki, mutta isäntäkin on hyvä olla talossa pitämässä jöötä.


En ole perehtynyt espoolaisten sähköongelmiin, mutta koska sähköä sinänsä saa markkinahintaan koko Suomessa, ongelma lienee siirron kanssa, joka on edelleen täyttä monopolitoimintaa. Toki markkinataloudessakin voi tehdä typeriä päätöksiä, joista sitten kärsitään jälkikäteen. Kun Espoo myi monopoliasemassa olevan yhtiön, niin mitä muuta voi odottaa kuin rajuja hinnankorotuksia? Vai onko asiakkailla muka vaihtoehtona olla ostamatta sitä kallista siirtopalvelua? Olisiko kannattanut harkita yhtiön pilkkomista kahtia ja siirron säilyttämistä kunnallisena laitoksena? Siten olisi saatu halpaa markkinasähköä ja suitsittu siirron hinta sille tasolle, mitä poliittisesti päätetään. Tosin silloin yhtiön markkinahinta olisi ollut reilusti matalampi eikä siitä olisi kilahtanut Espoon kassaan sitä summaa kuin kilahti. Ahneudesta maksetaan nyt sitten kallista hintaa jälkikäteen osamaksulla.

Jotenkin Suomessa näitä yksityistämisiä tehdään ihan puolivillaisesti. Ei muisteta kultaista sääntöä, että *vain idiootti yksityistää monopolin avaamatta sitä ensin kilpailulle*. Vaikka VR minusta pitäisi yksityistää niin RHK:ta ei ikinä, ei ainakaan niin kauan kuin se on määräävässä markkina-asemassa.

(Sitävastoin sallisin kyllä yksityisten ratayhtiöiden perustamisen, jos joku uhkarohkelikko haluaisi vaikka rakentaa uuden oikoradan Lahdesta Mikkeliin puhtaasti kaupallisena yrityksenä. Vertikaalista integraatiota liikenneoperaattorin kanssa en sallisi ratayhtiölle vaan radallepääsyn pitäisi perustua neutraaliin kohteluun ja tasapuolisiin ehtoihin. Eli regulaatiota tarvitaan kyllä markkinoiden toiminnan takaamiseksi.)

Minusta markkinoita pääosin parjataan turhaan. Avoimet markkinat mahdollistavat kaikenlaista, niin fiksua kuin tyhmääkin. Ostajan, omistajan ja regulaattorin täytyy tehdä viisaita päätöksiä tai muuten niistä saa kärsiä nahoissaan. Monopolin kanssa toimimiseen taas ei tarvita älyä ollenkaan, mutta aika turha on kuvitella että sellainen yleisesti ottaen olisi parempi vaihtoehto kuin avoimesti toimivat markkinat. Yleensä markkinataloudessa ongelmat syntyvät juuri siitä, jos markkinat eivät toimi kunnolla, ei siitä että ne toimivat hyvin.

Espoon tapauksessa ongelma ei tule markkinoista vaan siitä että sähkönsiirrossa niitä ei käytännössä ole eli on alueellinen monopoli, siis markkinavääristymä. USA:ssa taas ongelmat syntyivät siitä, että tehokkaasti toimivilla markkinoilla eräät osapuolet loivat liian monimutkaisia tuotteita, joita muut markkinaosapuolet eivät ymmärtäneet mutta hyvässä uskossa (siis tehden typeriä päätöksiä) ahmivat silti. Kumpikin tapaus todistaa sen puolesta, että regulaatiota tarvitaan markkinoiden toimivuuden takeeksi, toisaalta puolustamaan heikompia osapuolia yhden ison mielivallalta ja toisaalta varmistamaan jonkinlainen tiedollinen symmetria markkinaosapuolten kesken vedätyksen estämikseksi.

Sosialisoinnin esittäminen ratkaisuna, vaikka sitä rupeaa entistä enemmän kuulemaan maailmaltakin, on harhaanjohtavaa sillä se ei auta yhtikäs mitään. Muutaman vuoden päästä taas havaitaan, että toiminta on tehotonta ja kallista. Ja sitten ryhdytään yksityistämään. Sen sijaan kunnollisen, mahdollisimman neutraalin ja tasapainottavan regulaation luominen olisi järkevää.

----------


## LateZ

Raideryhmän sivuilta joskus laskin muutaman taajamajunareitin kilometrihinnaksi yhteiskunnalle yli 7 euroa. Liikennöitsijä siis pitää lipputulot tuon päälle. Samaan aikaan linja-autojen ostoliikenteen kilometrihinta vaihtelee yleensä alle eurosta 2,50 euroon. Korkeimmalla hinnalla saa jo tehottoman liikenteen linjalle, jolla ei ole juuri matkustajia.

Hanko-Karjaa oli muistaakseni mukana tuossa paketissa. Nykytilanteessa junaliikenteen lakkauttaminen johtaisi siihen, että tarpeellinen vuorotarjonta (kerran tunnissa aamusta iltaan) toteutuisi pitkälti itsekannattavana liikenteenä. Osa vuoroista toki pitäisi ostaa, mutta paljon junaliikennettä halvemmalla.

Pikavuoroliikenne Hanko-Tammisaari-Helsinki lähtisi varmastikin nousuun ja täydentäisi tuota junayhteysliikennettä. Samalla luultavasti suorat vuorot Tammisaari-Salo-Turku muuttuisivat entistä kannattavammiksi. Junaliikenteen lopettamisella saattaisi olla suorastaan liikkumista helpottavia vaikutuksia.

Mielestäni tuo tunnin välein kulkeva liikenne pitäisi toki hoitaa junalla. Mutta jokin muutos junaliikenteen kustannuksiin pitäisi saada. Kilpailuttamalla tai muutoin. Joukkoliikenteen määrärahat ovat tiukilla, tuntuu hullulta ostaa sellaista liikennettä, jota vaivoin voi kutsua peruspalveluksi, miljoonilla, kun samaan aikaan joudutaan lopettamaan hyvinkin tarpeellisia bussivuoroja. Juna on parempi kuin linja-auto, muttei niin paljon parempi, että siitä kannattaa maksaa kuinka paljon hyvänsä.

----------


## ultrix

> Jotenkin Suomessa näitä yksityistämisiä tehdään ihan puolivillaisesti. Ei muisteta kultaista sääntöä, että *vain idiootti yksityistää monopolin avaamatta sitä ensin kilpailulle*. Vaikka VR minusta pitäisi yksityistää niin RHK:ta ei ikinä, ei ainakaan niin kauan kuin se on määräävässä markkina-asemassa.
> 
> Sosialisoinnin esittäminen ratkaisuna, vaikka sitä rupeaa entistä enemmän kuulemaan maailmaltakin, on harhaanjohtavaa sillä se ei auta yhtikäs mitään. Muutaman vuoden päästä taas havaitaan, että toiminta on tehotonta ja kallista. Ja sitten ryhdytään yksityistämään. Sen sijaan kunnollisen, mahdollisimman neutraalin ja tasapainottavan regulaation luominen olisi järkevää.


Telealallahan tehtiin pöhköjä yksityistämisiä, kun esimerkiksi valtiollinen Tele ensin yhtiöitettiin ja sitten yksityistettiin nykyiseksi Soneraksi. Mukana meni pinta-alalta katsottuna suurimmasta osasta Suomea televerkkoinfrastruktuuri ja valtion runkoteleverkko yksityisten sijoittajien käsiin. Samoin kävi useille paikallisille puhelinosuuskunnille ja -yhdistyksille, kun ne yhtiöitettiin ja sulautettiin yhteen nykyiseksi Elisaksi, jolla on verkkomonopoli esimerkiksi Tampereella ja Helsingissä. 

Tampereella tehtiin kummallisesti jokunen vuosi sitten, kun sähkölaitoksen sähköverkkotoiminnot yhtiöitettiin, mutta itse sähköntuotanto ja myynti jäi kaupungin liikelaitoksen hoitamaksi. Nythän koko sähkölaitos on yhtiöitetty, mutta itse olisin yhtiöittänyt ennemmin sähkönmyynnin ja tuotannon ja jättänyt sähköverkon kaupungin sähköverkkoliikelaitoksen hoidettavaksi. Toki tämä on mahdollista korjata vieläkin.

Sosialisoinnin tehottomuudesta en ole vieläkään vakuuttunut. Kaikkialla sitä hoetaan, mutta en vain voi ymmärtää, miksi yhteiskunnan hoitama toiminta olisi yhtään sen tehottomampaa kuin yksityisen yrityksen hoitama sama toiminta, jos molemmissa on vastaavat tuottotavoitteet. Ei kunnan ole pakko ylläpitää tarpeetonta hallintokoneistoa tai liikaa käsipareja vaan sekin voi virtaviivaistaa tuotantoaan samalla tavalla kuin yksityinen tuottaja. Jos lainsäädäntö sen vain mahdollistaisi, tulisi kunnan voida muuttaa inhouse-liikelaitoksiaan markkinoilla toimiviksi liikelaitoksiksi. Sitten tulee taas joku välkky väittämään kunnan harjoittavan ristiinsubventioita.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja nyt mentiin jo rajusti ohi aiheen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Mielestäni taajamajunan kilometrihinta 7e voi olla järkevä verrattuna linja-auton kilometrihintaan 2,5e, jos juna houkuttelee matkustajia kolminkertaisen määrän vastaavaan linja-autovuoroon verrattuna. Dm12-vaunun kapasiteetti on ainakin lievästi linja-auton matkustajakapasiteettia suurempi, mutta en tiedä, kuinka paljon täydempiä nämä junat ovat linja-autoon verrattuna. Luulen junien kuitenkin olevan jonkin verran täydempiä raidekertoimen yleisen vaikutuksen lisäksi junan nopeammuuden takia: Hanko-Karjaa-väli kestää linja-autolla noin puolitoistakertaisen ajan taajamajunaan verrattuna.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielestäni taajamajunan kilometrihinta 7e voi olla järkevä verrattuna linja-auton kilometrihintaan 2,5e, jos juna houkuttelee matkustajia kolminkertaisen määrän vastaavaan linja-autovuoroon verrattuna. Dm12-vaunun kapasiteetti on ainakin lievästi linja-auton matkustajakapasiteettia suurempi, mutta en tiedä, kuinka paljon täydempiä nämä junat ovat linja-autoon verrattuna. Luulen junien kuitenkin olevan jonkin verran täydempiä raidekertoimen yleisen vaikutuksen lisäksi junan nopeammuuden takia: Hanko-Karjaa-väli kestää linja-autolla noin puolitoistakertaisen ajan taajamajunaan verrattuna.


Dm12 on 63-istumapaikkainen, kaukoliikenteen busseissa on yleensä ovituksesta ja auton pituudesta riippuen noin 43-54 istumapaikkaa. Tampere-Haapamäki-reitillä ainakin kahdenkin Dm12:n junat ovat omasta kokemuksestani usein täpötäynnä eteisiä myöten.

----------


## kemkim

> Dm12 on 63-istumapaikkainen, kaukoliikenteen busseissa on yleensä ovituksesta ja auton pituudesta riippuen noin 43-54 istumapaikkaa. Tampere-Haapamäki-reitillä ainakin kahdenkin Dm12:n junat ovat omasta kokemuksestani usein täpötäynnä eteisiä myöten.


Samaan aikaan bussit vastaavalla reitillä kulkevat puolessa lastissa. Juna houkuttelee selvästi enemmän matkustajia, mutta tämä on osittain sen syytä, että VR ei tarjoa tietoa samaa reittiä kulkevista bussiyhteyksistä, jotka kenties sopisivat paremmin reitti- tai aikataulutarpeeseen. Näin ihmiset kuvittelevat, että reiteillä kulkee vain junia. Junien oletettu raidekerroin perustuu siis osin siihen, että ihmisiltä pimitetään tietoa. Rata on selkeä, se antaa viitteen junayhteyksistä. Bussit vaativat enemmän tiedottamista, mutta tämä ei ole ollut mahdollista jostain syystä.

----------


## LateZ

> Mielestäni taajamajunan kilometrihinta 7e voi olla järkevä verrattuna linja-auton kilometrihintaan 2,5e, jos juna houkuttelee matkustajia kolminkertaisen määrän vastaavaan linja-autovuoroon verrattuna.


Ostoliikenteessä yleensä niin kiskoilla kuin maantielläkin liikennöitsijä pitää lipputulot. Hanko-Karjaa -välillä on matkustajia joilta tulee niitä tuloja, joten linja-autolla suurin osa vuoroista on nykyään itsekannattavia. Ilman junia niiden kannattavuus paranisi ja tunnin väleinkin suurin osa vuorosta selviäisi ihan lipputuloilla. Ostovuoroja tarvittaisiin siis vain muutamia, ja niidenkin hinta olisi siedettävä. Arvelen jopa sunnuntai-aamun vuorot saatavan alle kahden euron km-hinnalla.

7 euron kilometrihinta ei siis ole mikään junan kilometrihinta. Niin paljon tarvitaan vielä lipputulojen lisäksi tukea, että liikenne kannataisi. Jos tuon isosta paketista lasketun hinnan arvellaan olevan sama Hanko-Karjaa -välillä, jokaiseen junavuoroon tarvittaisiin nykyisten matkustajien lisäksi noin 80 lisämatkustajaa, ennenkuin vuoro kannattaisi. 

Jos Karjaan ja Hangon välisessä junavuorossa on keskimäärin esim.  30 matkustajaa ja lipun keskihinta 4 euroa, nykyisellä tukitasolla rautatieyhtiön tulot yhdestä vuorosta ovat 470 euroa. Helpon laskutavan mukaan linja-autoliikennöitsijällä yksi vuoro kannattaisi arkena 80 eurolla (10-20 matkustajaa nykytaksoin). Aika iso ero.

Junalla kierrosaika on lyhyempi, toisaalta henkilökuntaa on enemmän. Silti se ei riitä selittämään noin suurta eroa. Junaliikenteen kustannuksia en osaa laskea. Kuitenkin puutteellisin tiedoin ja taidoin laskienkin tuntuu siltä, etteivät yksinäisen moottorivaunun kulut kahdella miehellä Hangosta Karjaalle voi ylittää 200 euroa. Tuon summan saaminen lipputuloilla on toki sekin hankalaa. Vaihtajia on paljon, joten ratkaisevaa on se, miten kannattavuutta laskettaessa jaetaan vaikkapa Hanko-Helsinki -matkalippu. Jos oletuksena on se, että ilman taajamajunaa matkustaja tulisi junabussilla ja ostaisi sitten normaalihintaisen Karjaa-Helsinki -lipun erikseen, ei Hanko-Karjaa -väliä ehkä voi saada itsekannattavaksi nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella. Jos oletuksena puolestaan on se, että iso osa Turusta ja Helsingistä Tammisaareen ja Hankoon menijöistä siirtyisi suoriin linja-autoihin ilman junayhteyttä, tuollaisen sivuradan liikennöinti voisi rautateille olla varsin kannattavaa kokonaisuudessaan.

Tarvitaanko kilpailutusta vai pitäisikö VR:n vain muuttaa laskukaavojaan, jotta liikenne olisi mielekästä tai ainakin kohtuuhinnalla ostettavissa? Laskeeko VR kenties uusien moottorivaunujen pääomakulut niin suuriksi, että liikenne on siksi niin heikosti tuottavaa? Pitäisikö jatkossa uusi ostoliikenteen kalusto hankkia erillisen junakalustoyhtiön nimiin, vaikkei kilpailua kiskoille tulisikaan?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Lättähattuaikaan kerrottiin julkisuudessa, että junassa pitäisi olla sata matkustajaa, jotta se kannattaisi. Miten lienee kustannusten ja lipputulojen suhde sen jälkeen kehittynyt?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa tänään kilpailutuksesta: Suomen junat, Ruotsin raiteet

Päällisin puolin vaikutti, että taustatyö tuohon juttuun on kerrankin tehty kunnolla. Olisi tietysti hyvä ollut, jos Hesarikin olisi erotellut pontevammin Ison-Britannian rataverkon yksityistämisen tilaaja-tuottaja-mallisesta kilpailutuksesta. Kun siihen edelleen vedotaan aina, kun aihe otetaan esiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarvitaanko kilpailutusta vai pitäisikö VR:n vain muuttaa laskukaavojaan, jotta liikenne olisi mielekästä tai ainakin kohtuuhinnalla ostettavissa? Laskeeko VR kenties uusien moottorivaunujen pääomakulut niin suuriksi, että liikenne on siksi niin heikosti tuottavaa? Pitäisikö jatkossa uusi ostoliikenteen kalusto hankkia erillisen junakalustoyhtiön nimiin, vaikkei kilpailua kiskoille tulisikaan?


Laskukaavoja ei pidä muuttaa, vaan laskea kuten on todellisuus. Todellisuus on, että raskas dieselmoottorivaunu, jossa on 2 hengen miehitys mutta jonka kapasiteetti ei ole bussia parempi, on kalliimpi liikennöidä kuin bussi. Pääomakulut eivät tässä ratkaise, koska henkilökulu on suurin kulu.

Junaliikenteen yleinen etu tieliikenteeseen nähden on, että yksikkökoko voi kasvaa 1020 -kertaiseksi tieliikenteeseen nähden, mutta liikenteen kustannukset eivät kasva samassa suhteessa. Junaliikenne on bussia kannattavampaa karkeasti suunnilleen silloin, kun yksikkökoko on noin 2,5 kertaa bussin koko. Jos kysyntää ei ole enempää kuin bussilla, ei juna kannata.

Kilpailutus on oikeastaan aivan eri asia. Siinä on kyse siitä, että joku on liikenteestä taloudellisessa vastuussa, mutta ostaa liikennepalvelut muilta eli ei ole itse liikennöitsijä. Tämä vastuutaho tietenkin pyrkii ostamaan liikennetuotannon mahdollisimman halvalla, mutta kuitenkin toki määrittelemällään laatutasolla.

Kilpailutus on vielä eri asia kuin vapaa rataverkolle pääsy. Vapaalla rataverkolla voi olla kilpailua tai sitten ei, vaan sen sijaan kilpailutusta. Ero on siinä, että jos rataverkolla on kilpailua, siellä voi olla vaikka 3 eri firmaa, jotka ajavat junia Tampereelle kilpaillen keskenään matkustajien junavuorovalinnoista. Kilpailutuksessa voi tilanne olla niin, että on vain yksi junalippujen myyjä, mutta se on kilpailuttanut noilla kolmella yrityksellä sen, kuka ne junat ajaa, johon yksi lippujen myyjä liput myy.

Rataverkon käytön monopoli estää sekä kilpailun että kilpailutuksen. Mutta junaliikennehän ei Suomessa ole monopolisoitu, ainoastaan valtion omistaman rataverkon käyttö. Muuta rataverkkoa on vaan minimaalisen vähän, joten valtion rataverkon monopoli on käytännössä henkilöjunaliikenteen monopoli. Merkittävä poikkeus on Helsingin kaupunki, jolla on oma 21 km:n rata ja sillä omaa liikennettä. Tosin kummallisin laintulkinnoin Helsingin junarataa ei pidetä rautatienä, eikä siihen sovelleta rautateiden lainsäädäntöä.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Tosin kummallisin laintulkinnoin Helsingin junarataa ei pidetä rautatienä, eikä siihen sovelleta rautateiden lainsäädäntöä.


Viittaatko Rautatieviraston FAQ:hun, jossa virasto ei sano valvovansa raitioteiden eikä metroratojen turvallisuutta, koska raitio- ja metroliikennettä on vain yhden kunnan alueella?

Tosiasiassahan metrorata jatkuu aavistuksen Vantaan kaupungin puolelle, ja lähivuosina rakennettaneen tunnetusti Helsingin ja Espoon välisen kuntarajan yli sekä metrorata että raitiotie, jolloin RVI:n tai "Liikenneturvallisuusviraston" on valvottava myös näiden toimintaa saman tulkinnan mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viittaatko Rautatieviraston FAQ:hun, jossa virasto ei sano valvovansa raitioteiden eikä metroratojen turvallisuutta, koska raitio- ja metroliikennettä on vain yhden kunnan alueella?


Minusta tämä juuri on omituinen tulkinta. Muuttuuko ihmisten matkustamisen turvallisuuden vaatimukset jotenkin siitä, viekö matka hallinnollisen kuntarajan yli? Voisiko samalla perusteella sanoa, että ei aio enää katsastaa autoa, koska lupaa ajaa sillä vain yhden kunnan alueella? Ja viranomaisen on tämä hyväksyttävä, kun kerran niin on toisenkin liikennemuodon kohdalla.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Viittaatko Rautatieviraston FAQ:hun, jossa virasto ei sano valvovansa raitioteiden eikä metroratojen turvallisuutta, koska raitio- ja metroliikennettä on vain yhden kunnan alueella?
> 
> Tosiasiassahan metrorata jatkuu aavistuksen Vantaan kaupungin puolelle, ja lähivuosina rakennettaneen tunnetusti Helsingin ja Espoon välisen kuntarajan yli sekä metrorata että raitiotie, jolloin RVI:n tai "Liikenneturvallisuusviraston" on valvottava myös näiden toimintaa saman tulkinnan mukaan.


Tämä seikka varmaankin vauhdittaa PKS:n kuntaliitoksia - HKL:n sähkörautatie (metro) säilyy siten yhden kunnan alueella...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta tämä juuri on omituinen tulkinta. Muuttuuko ihmisten matkustamisen turvallisuuden vaatimukset jotenkin siitä, viekö matka hallinnollisen kuntarajan yli? Voisiko samalla perusteella sanoa, että ei aio enää katsastaa autoa, koska lupaa ajaa sillä vain yhden kunnan alueella? Ja viranomaisen on tämä hyväksyttävä, kun kerran niin on toisenkin liikennemuodon kohdalla.


Ehkä tämä että selitysten osalta on menty "aidan yli mistä se on matalin" johtuu siitä että monimutkaisempi selitys asialle teettäisi kotisivujen ylläpitäjille enemmän työtä. 

Kuvittelisin että metron status johtuu siitä että se on täysin suljettu järjestelmä, ei tasoristeyksiä ja oma kulunvalvonta-automatiikka jne. Raitiotiet siinä muodossa kun niitä esiintyy Helsingissä taas on lainsäädännössä katsottu olevan katuihin upotettuja rakennelmia. 

Molempien turvallisuuden valvonta on katsottu toistaiseksi kuuluvan muille viranomaisille, vaikka Rautatievirasto sen varmaan pystyisi hoitamaan jos haluaisi. Ilmeisesti se ei vain halua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvittelisin että metron status johtuu siitä että se on täysin suljettu järjestelmä, ei tasoristeyksiä ja oma kulunvalvonta-automatiikka jne.


Tällä ei ole mitään merkitystä matkustajille, joiden tuvallisuudesta RVI:n tehtävä on vastata. Metro on raiteilla kulkeva sähköjunajärjestelmä siinä missä RHK:n radalla kulkevat junatkin. RVI erotettiin RHK:sta siksi, ettei yksi organisaatio voi valvoa itseään. Tämä on yleinen hallinnon periaate, jolle on myös pätevä peruste.

Nyt tätä periaatetta ei noudateta yhden rautatieorganisaation kohdalla, eikä sille ole esitetty mitään pätevää perustetta.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> Rautatievirasto sen varmaan pystyisi hoitamaan jos haluaisi. Ilmeisesti se ei vain halua.


Parempi vaan, että virasto keskittyy asioiden sotkemiseen valtion rataverkolla. Ei nimittäin ainakaan helpota asioita yhtään, jos RVI tulee touhuamaan varsinkin raitioliikenteen pariin. Ja jos tulisi, niin museovaunuilla saisi vamaan ajaa vain Vallilan ja Koskelan varikoiden välillä, ja muulla rataverkolla 5 km/h ilman matkustajia.  :Confused:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

HBL:n uutisointia rautateiden kilpailutuksesta sekä lähteenä olleita liikenneministeri Vehviläisen kommentteja:
http://www.hbl.fi/text/inrikes/2009/2/17/d23575.php
http://www.verkkoapila.fi/opencms/op....html?view=tpn
http://www.verkkoapila.fi/opencms/op...kehittamista,1

----------


## Elmo Allen

Jännittävää tuo Vehviläisen retoriikka sinänsä. Hän moittii keskustelua mustavalkoiseksi ja samalla sanoo itse, että "Englannissa epäonnistuttiin täysin". Tämähän ei missään tapauksessa pidä paikkaansa. Itse rautatieliikenteen vapaa kilpailu on vienyt matkustajamäärät runsaaseen kasvuun, eivätkä lippujen hinnat ole nousseet. Täydellinen epäonnistuminen tapahtui ainoastaan rataverkon hallinnoinnissa.

----------


## LateZ

Onko Britanniassa vapaa kilpailu kiskoilla, kuinka siellä paikallis- ja lähiliikenne järjestetään? Kertokaapa, jos tiedätte. Kaukoliikenteen vapaudesta en tiedä, mutta aika tiukasti tuntuvat yritykset pitävän yksityistämisen jälkeisistä osuuksistaan kiinni.  Ilmeisesti juurikaan uutta kaukoliikennttä ei ole tullut.

Missä määrin paikallisjunaliikennettä kaupungeissa ja maaseudulla kilpailutetaan ja kuka kilpailutuksen hoitaa? 

Kalustoa eivät käsittääkseni operaattorit saa romuttaa, vaan käytöstä poistuneita junia säästetään jonkin aikaa. Kuitenkin junaliikenne on suosiossa, uusia reittejäkin avataan (tai siis vanhoja ratoja otetaan uudelleen käyttöön). Tuollaiseen paikallisliikenteeseen käytetyt junat sopivat hyvin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko Britanniassa vapaa kilpailu kiskoilla, kuinka siellä paikallis- ja lähiliikenne järjestetään? Kertokaapa, jos tiedätte. Kaukoliikenteen vapaudesta en tiedä, mutta aika tiukasti tuntuvat yritykset pitävän yksityistämisen jälkeisistä osuuksistaan kiinni.  Ilmeisesti juurikaan uutta kaukoliikennttä ei ole tullut.
> 
> Missä määrin paikallisjunaliikennettä kaupungeissa ja maaseudulla kilpailutetaan ja kuka kilpailutuksen hoitaa? 
> 
> Kalustoa eivät käsittääkseni operaattorit saa romuttaa, vaan käytöstä poistuneita junia säästetään jonkin aikaa. Kuitenkin junaliikenne on suosiossa, uusia reittejäkin avataan (tai siis vanhoja ratoja otetaan uudelleen käyttöön). Tuollaiseen paikallisliikenteeseen käytetyt junat sopivat hyvin.


En ole asiantuntija enkä tiedä onko tämä paras lähde, mutta perustiedot täältä ainakin saa:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_tr..._Great_Britain

Ei Britanniassa täydellistä kilpailua ole raiteilla vaan junaoperaattorit (TOCs = Train Operating Companies) operoivat franchising-periaatteella reittejä, jotka kilpailuttaa DfT (Department for Transport, liikenneministeriö; tehtävät siirretty sille lakkautetulta Strategic Rail Authorityltä). Joitakin poikkeuksia on. Radan omistaa valtion takaama yhtiö Network Rail (edeltäjä selvitystilaan päätynyt Railtrack Plc) ja alkuperäinen British Railin kalusto yksityistettiin kokonaan yksityisesti toimiviin ja omistettuihin, ei reguloituihin kalustoyhtiöihin (ROSCOs = Rolling Stock Companies). TOC:t voivat liisata kalustonsa ROSCO:eilta tai sitten hankkia vapailta markkinoilta, jos kokevat järkevämmäksi ja edullisemmaksi.

Käsittääkseni TOC voisi kaiketi omistaa kalustonsa myös itse, jos näkisi taloudellisesti järkeväksi, mutta kun ottaa huomioon kilpailutettavat sopimuskaudet, vuoraaminen tai liisaaminen lienee lähes aina taloudellisesti järkevintä (muuten yhtiöllä voisi olla taseessa hirvittävä kalustomäärä ja sitä vastaan vielä paljon velkaa jäljellä jos ja kun se jossain vaiheessa menettää lisenssinsä --> likvidointi alihintaan). Tällä alan rakenteella kalusto lienee itse asiassa kohtuullisen hyvässä käytössä eikä kenelläkään ole insentiiviä romuttaa hyvää kalustoa estääkseen kilpailijoita saamasta sitä käsiinsä -- kun kilpailija sitten hankkisi kalustonsa muualta markkinaehtoisesti.

Systeemi on liian monimutkainen selitettäväksi tyhjentävästi näin lyhyesti enkä tunne itsekään kaikkia yksityiskohtia, mutta uskoisin että opittavaa lienee niin hyvässä kuin huonossa. Ei yksityistäminen pelkkää hyvää tuonut (mm. turvallisuusasioissa oli alkuun epäselvyyksiä työnjaossa) mutta eipä lukemani mukaan ollut aivan täydellinen katastrofikaan laajemmassa katsantokannassa. Luonnollisesti monilta tahoilta paloi paljon rahaa turhaan kun virheitä tuli tehtyä, mutta niinhän yksityistämisissä aina käy niille jotka eivät toimi huolellisesti.

_Lisäys:_ Suomen oloihin sovitettuna tämä muuten tarkoittaisi, että VR:n kalusto pitäisi erottaa erilliseen kalustoyhtiöön, kenties jopa pariin kolmeen sellaiseen, jotta kilpailua syntyy. Nuo yhtiöt täytyisi kaiketi yksityistää, koska eiväthän julkisen sektorin yritykset kilpaile keskenään tehokkaasti. Luonnollisesti yksityistämisessä kalustosta pitäisi saada realistinen markkinahinta, jotta hommassa olisi mitään järkeä: muuten VR:n omaisuutta luovutettaisiin yksityiselle alihintaan ja tuhottaisiin siis julkisesti rahoitettua varallisuutta.

VR:n liikennöintipuoli sitten vuokraisi tai liisaisi kapasiteetia kalustoyhtiöltä sen mukaan kuin sitä tarvitsee, mutta samoilla ehdoilla sitä voisivat vuokrata tai liisata myös sen kilpailijat. Ja jos VR ei olisi tyytyväinen tarjontaan, niin kukaan ei estäisi sitä vuokraamasta kalustoa sen sijaan vaikkapa konsortiolta jonka muodostaisivat esim. rahoittajana Citibank ja kalustovalmistajana Bombardier (tai BNP-Paribas ja Alstom).

Ratahallintokeskus omistaisi radan kuten nykyäänkin, joten siltä osin malli on jo todellisuutta.

Liikenneministeriö kilpailuttaisi reittikokonaisuudet sopivina palasina, esim.

Paketti 1) Helsingin lähiliikenne
Paketti 2) Pääradan - Pohjanmaan - Lapin korridorin nopeat junat (vrt. Pendolino)
Paketti 3) Helsingin - Tampereen välinen IC-liikenne
Paketti 4) Helsingin - Turun välinen IC-liikenne
Paketti 5) Itä-Suomen nopeat junat
Paketti 6) Itä-Suomen IC-liikenne
Paketti 7) Syöttöyhteydet Porista ja Vaasasta
Paketti 8) Poikittaisliikenne Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä - Kuopio
Paketti 9) Tampereen lähiliikenne
Paketti 10) Turun lähiliikenne
Paketti 11) Helsinki - Pietari -liikenne (*
Paketti 12) Rovaniemi - Tampere - Lahti - Pietari -liikenne (*

*) Näissä reittien kansainvälisyys tuo oman lisämausteensa, kun Venäjällä ei varmaan taivuttaisi kovin helposti suomalaiseen kilpailutukseen.

Itse asiassa lähiliikenteen eli paketit 1), 9) ja 10) voisi ihan hyvin kilpailuttaa alueellinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen liikenneministeriön sijasta, tosin Britanniassa kai tällaiseen alueellistamiseen ei ole päädytty (?).

Tämä vain esimerkkinä. Lisäksi olisi vielä lukuisia aspekteja, joihin pitäisi ottaa kantaa kuten lippuyhteistyö (vaihtoehdot esim: ei lippuyhteistyötä, vapaaehtoinen lippuyhteistyö, yhteisen yhdistyksen toteuttama lippuyhteistyö, kilpailuttajan toteuttama lipunmyynti, puhdas tilaaja-tuottaja -malli), asemien omistajuus ja tilankäyttö, matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmät ja -prosessit, ratakapasiteetin varaaminen ja liikenteen priorisointiperiaatteet jne.

Mutta eihän tästä mikään ole rakettitiedettä, vaan kaikki on täysin tehtävissä. Eikä tällainen järjestelmä mitenkään ilman muuta sössisi koko junaliikennettä itsessään, ainoastaan jos tehtäisiin tökeröitä virheitä spekseissä, yksityistämisissä ja kilpailutuksessa. Tosin silloinkin suurin osa vakavista virheistä on korjattavissa sopimuskauden vaihtuessa tai kesken sopimuskautta rahalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Edellä olevan Janihyvärisen kuvaus Englannin tilanteesta meni koko lailla oikein. Britannian junaliikenteestä voi lukea suomeksi Raideryhmän kirjasta Rautatien aika tai tiivistettynä tältä sivulta.

Se, mitä Janihyvärinen ehdotti myös Suomeen on juuri sitä mitä pitäisikin tehdä. Kaluston osalta voi todeta, että jo nyt osa kalustosta on yksityistä, eli rahoitusyhtiöiden omistuksessa. Junakalusto Oy:n eli kansan mielestä YTV:n junat ovat merkittävä ensimmäinen varsinainen kalustoyhtiöratkaisu, jossa ei olla periaatteessa enää sidoksissa VR Oy:öön. Tosin junien huollostakin on sovittu VR Oy:n kanssa, koska sillä on käytännössä monopoli. Kellään muulla ei ole tiloja junien huoltamiseen, kun tilojen on oltava välittömässä junien käyttöreitin läheisyydessä.

Sellaiset asiat kuin ratakapasiteetin varaus, priorisoinnit, lippuyhteistyö jne. ovat kaikki asioita, joihin on ollut jo ajat sitten ratkaisut vesi- ja ilmaliikenteessä. Osa on syntynyt itsestään markkinaehtoisesti, osa julkisen vallan sääntelyllä.

Suomessa ainoa ongelma on, ettei näistä asioista ole juurikaan tietoa. Kun on yksi ainoa junaoperaattori, osaaminen on pääasiassa sen palveluksessa eikä siten vapaan yritystoiminnan käytettävissä. Eikä myöskään viranomaisten käytettävissä. Vaikeahan on luoda sääntöjä ja käytäntöjä toiminnalle, jota ei tunne.

Junakalusto Oy on siinäkin merkittävä askel kohti uutta aikaa, että ensi kerran Suomeen hankitaan merkittävä erä rautatiekalustoa VR Oy:n ulkopuolella. Eli nyt on opittu jo edes se asia muualla. Ja seuraavaksi opitaan kaluston ylläpito. Tosiasiassa tämä osaaminen on vain muutaman henkilön päässä, mutta eipä VR Oy:ssäkään massoittain junien, vaunujen ja vetureiden ostajia ole. Junakalusto Oy:n osaaminen muuten perustuu käytännössä varsin pitkälle HKL:n metron kanssa hankittuun osaamiseen. Sekin osoittaa, miten HKL-metro on itse asiassa Suomen toinen suuri rautatiehenkilöliikenneorganisaatio.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Sekin osoittaa, miten HKL-metro on itse asiassa Suomen toinen suuri rautatiehenkilöliikenneorganisaatio.


Ja mahdollisesti ja toivottavasti HSL-alueen tuleva metroliikenneoperaattori myös RHK:n hallinnoimalla rataverkolla.  :Smile:

----------


## Move on

Tuntuu oudolta, että liikenneministeri, jolla pitäisi olla hyvät tiedot hallinonalastaan, viittaa "täysin epäonnistuneeseen" Englannin malliin. Samoin hän sitkeästi mainitsee ainoastaan Ruotsin, Saksan ja Britannian maiksi, joissa henkilöliikennettä on avattu kilpailulle. Helpompi olisi luetella maat, joissa vielä on valtionyhtiön monopoli. Tosin se ei näyttäisi Suomen kannalta hyvältä.

----------


## TEP70

> Ja mahdollisesti ja toivottavasti HSL-alueen tuleva metroliikenneoperaattori myös RHK:n hallinnoimalla rataverkolla.


Kun tässä nyt puhutaan tulevasta, niin kiire tulee, sillä RHK hallinnoi valtion rataverkkoa enää tämän vuoden. 1.1.2010 alkaen samoja tehtäviä hoitaa vielä toistaiseksi nimeämätön virasto, jolle kuuluvat myös tie- ja meriväyläasiat.

----------


## SD202

> Tuntuu oudolta, että liikenneministeri, jolla pitäisi olla hyvät tiedot hallinonalastaan, viittaa "täysin epäonnistuneeseen" Englannin malliin. Samoin hän sitkeästi mainitsee ainoastaan Ruotsin, Saksan ja Britannian maiksi, joissa henkilöliikennettä on avattu kilpailulle. Helpompi olisi luetella maat, joissa vielä on valtionyhtiön monopoli. Tosin se ei näyttäisi Suomen kannalta hyvältä.


No ei noita EU-maita kovin montaa ole, joissa on kilpailutettua junaliikennettä noiden kolmen jo mainitun lisäksi. Itselleni tulee mieleen ainoastaan Hollanti ja Tanska.

Valtionyhtiön monopoli on henkilöpuolella ainakin näissä "vanhoissa" EU -maissa: Suomi, Irlanti, Belgia, Luxembourg, Ranska, Espanja, Portugali, Italia, Kreikka ja Itävalta. 2000 -luvun puolella Euroopan Unioniin liittyneet maat ovakin sitten ihan oma lukunsa...

----------


## ultrix

> Kun tässä nyt puhutaan tulevasta, niin kiire tulee, sillä RHK hallinnoi valtion rataverkkoa enää tämän vuoden. 1.1.2010 alkaen samoja tehtäviä hoitaa vielä toistaiseksi nimeämätön virasto, jolle kuuluvat myös tie- ja meriväyläasiat.


No eipä sitä tiedä vaikka Väyläviraston alla säilyisi Ratahallintokeskus-niminen osasto.

----------


## Kolli

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, mikä on suurempi ongelma: radanpitoon annetun rahoituksen vähyys vai se, että Suomen rautateitä ei ole kilpailutettu ideologisista syistä. 

Mikäli Paavo Lipponen olisi vielä vallassa, rautatiet olisi a) myyty Ruotsiin, b) kalusto olisi huutokaupattu ja junaliikennettä hoitaisi jokin ulkomainen firma silloin kuin ehtisi. Hinta olisi edullinen, mutta henkilökunta pääosin kielitaidotonta ja enemmän perehtynyt kamelin hoitamiseen.

----------


## Move on

> Valtionyhtiön monopoli on henkilöpuolella ainakin näissä "vanhoissa" EU -maissa: Suomi, Irlanti, Belgia, Luxembourg, Ranska, Espanja, Portugali, Italia, Kreikka ja Itävalta. 2000 -luvun puolella Euroopan Unioniin liittyneet maat ovakin sitten ihan oma lukunsa...


Ei suinkaan. EU-maat, joissa toimii vain yksi henkilöliikenneoperaattori, ovat Suomen lisäksi Belgia, Bulgaria, Irlanti, Kreikka, Liettua, Luxemburg, Slovakia ja Slovenia.

Tavaraliikennepuolella lista on vielä lyhyempi: Irlanti, Kreikka, Liettua, Luxemburg, Suomi.

----------


## SD202

> Ei suinkaan. EU-maat, joissa toimii vain yksi henkilöliikenneoperaattori, ovat Suomen lisäksi Belgia, Bulgaria, Irlanti, Kreikka, Liettua, Luxemburg, Slovakia ja Slovenia.
> 
> Tavaraliikennepuolella lista on vielä lyhyempi: Irlanti, Kreikka, Liettua, Luxemburg, Suomi.


Tjoo, anteeksi epätarkka ilmaukseni. Tarkoitin lähinnä että noissa luettelemissani maissa valtionyhtiöllä on joko monopoli tai todella suuri osa (95 % tai jotain sen suuntaista) henkilöliikenteestä hallussa. Eikä kilpailutusta ole tehty. 

Esim. tuo Portugalin Fertaguksen liikennöintialue ei ole kovinkaan laaja. Ja myönnän toki, että Tsekissä operoi Ceske Drahyn lisäki ainakin Vogtlandbahn, mutta ei kovinkaan pitkällä rataosuudella Saksan ja Tsekin rajalta Chebiin - ja kyseinen liikenne taitaa olla enemmänkin saksalaisten kilpailuttamaa. Itävallassa yksityiset rautatieliikennöitsijät ovat varmaankin jo Itävalta-Unkarin kaksoismonarkian ajalta, joten kilpailutettua liikennettä tuo ei taida olla. Ai niin joo, onhan Espanjassakin yksityisiä operaattoreita, mm. Feve.

Niin, ja nuo "uudet" EU -maat jätin kokonaan laskuista pois: alle viidessä vuodessa ei etenkään Itä-Euroopassa vielä ihmeitä yleensä tehdä... :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei suinkaan. EU-maat, joissa toimii vain yksi henkilöliikenneoperaattori, ovat Suomen lisäksi Belgia, Bulgaria, Irlanti, Kreikka, Liettua, Luxemburg, Slovakia ja Slovenia.
> 
> Tavaraliikennepuolella lista on vielä lyhyempi: Irlanti, Kreikka, Liettua, Luxemburg, Suomi.


Laittaisitko Moveon vielä tuon tiedon lähteen. Itse muistan jokunen vuosi sitten nähneeni Reino Lampisen (eläkkeellä EU:n rautatieviraston johdosta) esityksessä kalvon, jossa tämä asia oli. Mutta siitä on jo aikaa. Sinun tietosi lienee tuoreempi.

YLEn aikaisessa toimittaja Outi Pukkila oli tänään haastattelemassa aiheesta RVI:n johtaja Kari Alppivuorta. Vielä ei näytä olevan netissä juttua tästä haastattelusta. Kiitettävää jutussa oli se, että Pukkilan lähtökohtana oli selvittää, mistä kilpailuttamisessa oikein on kysymys. Alppivuori valisti pätevästi mm. siitä, että se, mitä Britannisassa tehtiin, oli aivan toinen asia kuin mistä on kysymys Suomessa nyt. Olen todella iloinen, jos tämä asia alkaa mennä perille mm. lakeja säätävälle eduskunnalle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tjoo, anteeksi epätarkka ilmaukseni. Tarkoitin lähinnä että noissa luettelemissani maissa valtionyhtiöllä on joko monopoli tai todella suuri osa (95 % tai jotain sen suuntaista) henkilöliikenteestä hallussa. Eikä kilpailutusta ole tehty.


Kilpailutus ja rataverkolle pääsy ovatkin eri asiat. Eihän meilläkään ole ongelmana se, että pääseekö Hesasta Tampereelle tai Turkuun, vaan että on toista kymmentä seutua, jotka haluaisivat paikallisjunaliikennettä tai seutuja, jotka haluaisivat esim. yöjunayhteyden, mutta monopolioperaattori ei suostu, ei edes rahalla.

Useissa maissa vapaa rataverkolle pääsy on ratkaissut nämä asiat. Eli on saatu aikaiseksi joku marginaalinen 5 % palvelutarjonta, joka suurta operaattoria ei ole kiinnostanut, kun se keskittyy parhaisiin ja tuottavimpiin yhteyksiin  mitä myös kermankuorinnaksi nimitetään.

Vapaa rataverkolle pääsy on edellytys sekä kilpailulle että kilpailutukselle  jotka ovat eri asiat  mutta myös liikennepalvelun järjestämiselle ilman kilpailuakin. Vapaa raterkolle pääsy kuitenkin vaikuttaa suuroperaattoriin palvelun parantamiseksi ja hinnoitteluun. Koska jo uhka kilpailusta pakottaa luopumaan monopolistrategiasta.

Antero

----------


## Move on

> Laittaisitko Moveon vielä tuon tiedon lähteen.


Tiedot ovat näin "virallisesta" lähteestä: http://www.railfaneurope.net/list_frameset.html

Toisaalta, koska tieto on eurooppalaisten rautatieharrastajien ylläpitämää, sen täytyy olla luotettavaa  :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Jos VR:n monopoli päätettäisiinkin säilyttää, voisiko palata tiukempaan omistajaohjaukseen? Lähinnä omistajan pitäisi saada avoimesti tietoja kustannuksista ja pystyä huolehtimaan siitä, että kaikki liikenne kiinnostaa VR:ää.

En tarkoita sitä, että VR:n pitäisi taas voitoillaan ajaa kannattamatonta liikennettä, mutta ostoliikenteen hintatasoa pitäisi voida tarkistaa tai ainakin hinnoittelun perusteitten pitäisi olla avoimia. Lähiliikennealueen liikenteen tapainen kokonaiskannattava paketti pitäisi saada VR:n hoidettavaksi ilman tukia. Seutulippujen ja muiden uusien lipputuotteitten kelpoisuuden pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys.

Useimmissa tapauksissa uusi paikallisliikenne keräisi alkuvaiheessa arvatenkin eniten niitä matkustajia, jotka jatkavat junalla. Harva juuri liikenteen alettua lakkaa autoilemasta työmatkojaan. Muistaakseni vaikkapa Kotka-Kouvola -liikenteessä noita kaukoliikenteeseen liittyviä matkoja taisi olla lähes puolet. Omien havaintojeni perusteella Karjaa-Hanko -rataosalla tuo osuus vaikuttaa suuremmalta. Jakamalla tuollaisen paikallisjunalla aloitetun kaukoliikennematkan lipputulot viisaasti, voitaisiin saada paikallisjunaliikenne näyttämään kannattavammalta. Junaliikenteen lopettaminen vaikkapa Hanko-Karjaa -väliltä saisi luultavasti suuren joukon matkustajia siirtymään kokonaan linja-autoon Turkuun ja Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Paikallisjuna tukee kaukoliikenteen kannattavuutta. Tuon asian rahallisen merkityksen laskeminen on toki hankalaa.

Onko kilpailuttaminen todella ainoa vaihtoehto asioiden korjaamisessa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos VR:n monopoli päätettäisiinkin säilyttää, voisiko palata tiukempaan omistajaohjaukseen?


Virastoaikana eduskunta päätti, missä ajetaan ja mitä liput maksavat. Eduskunta myönsi rahat VR-viraston kuluihin ja piti lipputulot. Tällä tavalla oli täydellinen parlamentaarinen omistajaohjaus, mutta vaikealta tuntuu kuvitella, että eduskunta alkaisi näperrellä tällaisten asioiden kanssa.

Minusta valtion omistajaohjaus ei ylipäätään ole toivottava tilanne nykyään. Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu ja siten seudullinen omistajaohjaus kuuluu seutuhallinnon tasolle. Ei sillä ole hirveästi merkitystä Jyväskylässä, minkälaista paikallisliikennettä on Turussa. Ja molemmissa kaupungeissa tiedetään omat tarpeet parhaiten.

Edellä olevan perusteella Valtio-VR pitäisi mieluummin pilkkoa seudullisiksi Veeärriksi ja sitten olisi erikseen Kaukoliikenne-VR. Eli oltaisiin liikennelaitosjärjestelmässä, jossa ei sinänsä ole minusta mitään ongelmaa ja EU:n uusi asetus salliikin tämän.

Olennainen ero liikennelaitosmallissa ja nykytilanteessa eli monopoli-OY:ssä on se, että liikennelaitoksen tehtävä on tuottaa liikennepalveluita ja monopoli-OY:n tehtävä on tuottaa rahaa. OY:n tehtävänhän tietenkin asettaa omistaja, joten tarkkaan ottaen ei ole oikein syyttää omistajaohjauksen puutteesta VR Oy:tä vaan omistajaa. Tällä hetkellä ministeri Häkämiehen alaisuudessa toimivaa valtion omistajaohjausyksikköä.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> Jos VR:n monopoli päätettäisiinkin säilyttää, voisiko palata tiukempaan omistajaohjaukseen? Lähinnä omistajan pitäisi saada avoimesti tietoja kustannuksista ja pystyä huolehtimaan siitä, että kaikki liikenne kiinnostaa VR:ää.


Kuten on tunnettua, raskaat organisaatiot pystyvät harvoin kehittymään ajan vaatimusten mukaan, vaan paikalleen jämähtäneinä tekevät asioita oman päänsä mukaan. Puolestaan pienempien yksiköiden on jo pelkästään säilymisen vuoksi toimittava järkevästi. Mutta isompaankin organisaatioon pystyy saamaan muutosta kilpailuttamalla, sillä silloin se on lähenpänä pienempien tasoa ja senkin on toimittava edes jotenikn järkevästi.

Ja johan se on nähty mihin valtio-omistajuus on pystynyt. 1960-luvun jälkeen ei ole paikallisliikenteen "kehittämisestä" juuri kehuttavaa. On vain tosiasia, että VR tekee juuri niinkuin tahtoo sanoo siihen kuka mitä vaan. Ongelma on myös se, ettei tietoja saa VR:stä ulos. Se vain sanoo, että asia on nyt näin ja näin. Myös tämä viimeaikojen seilaaminen kannattavuuksien kanssa kertoo paljon. 

Ei ole pitkä aika kun VR ilmoitti, että Riihimäen-Helsingin lähiliikenne on muuttunut "itsekannattavaksi" matkustajamäärien kasvun vuoksi. Ja tämä tarkoittaa? Mikä tilasto kertoo, että matkustajamäärät on kasvanut niin ja niin paljon? Mikä on se ratksiseva asia, että liikenteestä tulikin juuri nyt eikä aikaisemmin itsekannattavaa? Tarkoittaako tämä H, R ja T -junia, vai kuuluuko siihen tunnuksettomat Eil -junat? Tällaisella tiedottamisella tyhmempikin ymmärtää, että järjestelmässä on jotain mätää, kun asioita ei pystytä yksilöimään ja esittämään selkeästi, vaan asia on nyt vain näin kun VR sanoo.  :Mad: 

En yhtään hämmästyisi, kun hiljalleen muukin lähiliikenne muuttuisi yllättäen "itsekannattavaksi". Tämähän on vain viimeinen keino estää muita operaattoreita tulemasta, kun RVI ei sitä enää pysty paperisodallaan estämään. Sitten vain sanotaan, että ei liikennettä voi kilpailuttaa, kun se on jo "itsekannattavaa". 

Silloin toki tulee tämä jo Taavetin pysähdyksessä käytetty valtti. Vaikka "seisakkeen turvallisuus" -korttia on vain vilautettu, ei valtio voi aloittaa pysähdyksiä uudelleen rahoittamalla sinne uudet laiturit, sillä "kun liikenne on itsekannattavaa ei [valtio-omistaja] voi vaikuttaa siihen, mitä VR tekee".  



> En tarkoita sitä, että VR:n pitäisi taas voitoillaan ajaa kannattamatonta liikennettä, mutta ostoliikenteen hintatasoa pitäisi voida tarkistaa tai ainakin hinnoittelun perusteitten pitäisi olla avoimia. Lähiliikennealueen liikenteen tapainen kokonaiskannattava paketti pitäisi saada VR:n hoidettavaksi ilman tukia.


 Pelkkä puhe "kannattamattomasta" liikenteestä saa minut raivostumaan. Minä kun olen sen verran itsepäinen, etten usko kaikkea, mitä VR sanoo. Ylipäätään kannattamatonta liikennettä on vaikea määritellä, sillä oikeita tietoja ei saa mistään ulos. Joku iso herra vaan sanoo, että paikallisliikennettä ei "kannata" järjestää ja sillä hyvä. Voiko ylipäätään vakavasti ajatella, että tällaisestä salailun organisaatiosta saisi jotain ulos? Ja miten tietoon voi luottaa jos asia on vain niin?



> Useimmissa tapauksissa uusi paikallisliikenne keräisi alkuvaiheessa arvatenkin eniten niitä matkustajia, jotka jatkavat junalla. Harva juuri liikenteen alettua lakkaa autoilemasta työmatkojaan. Muistaakseni vaikkapa Kotka-Kouvola -liikenteessä noita kaukoliikenteeseen liittyviä matkoja taisi olla lähes puolet. Omien havaintojeni perusteella Karjaa-Hanko -rataosalla tuo osuus vaikuttaa suuremmalta. Jakamalla tuollaisen paikallisjunalla aloitetun kaukoliikennematkan lipputulot viisaasti, voitaisiin saada paikallisjunaliikenne näyttämään kannattavammalta. Junaliikenteen lopettaminen vaikkapa Hanko-Karjaa -väliltä saisi luultavasti suuren joukon matkustajia siirtymään kokonaan linja-autoon Turkuun ja Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Paikallisjuna tukee kaukoliikenteen kannattavuutta. Tuon asian rahallisen merkityksen laskeminen on toki hankalaa.


 Sananlaskukin sanoo, että pienistä puroista kasvaa suuri virta. Eihän kaikki kaukoliikennematkustajat vain putkahda jostain risteysasemien uumenista, vaan he lähes poikkeuksetta käyttävät muita liityntäyhteyksiä päästäkseen matkaan. Tätä tosiasiaa on vain äärimmäisen vaikeaa uskoa suomalaisten päättäjien järjenkäytön erikoisolosuhteissa. VRkään ei ymmärrä sitä, että jos paikallisliikenne toimisi hyvin muuallakin kun pääkaupunkiseudulla, saisivat he siihen ydinliiketoimintaansakin eli kaukoliikenteeseen lisää matkustajia. Mutta kun lähiliikenne kiinnostaa saman verran kun sylkykupin peseminen, niin muutosta ei ole odotettavissa.



> Onko kilpailuttaminen todella ainoa vaihtoehto asioiden korjaamisessa?


Tämänkaltaisessa tilanteessa ei muita realistisia vaihtoehtoja taida olla olemassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Edellä olevan perusteella Valtio-VR pitäisi mieluummin pilkkoa seudullisiksi Veeärriksi ja sitten olisi erikseen Kaukoliikenne-VR. Eli oltaisiin liikennelaitosjärjestelmässä, jossa ei sinänsä ole minusta mitään ongelmaa ja EU:n uusi asetus salliikin tämän.
> 
> Olennainen ero liikennelaitosmallissa ja nykytilanteessa eli monopoli-OY:ssä on se, että liikennelaitoksen tehtävä on tuottaa liikennepalveluita ja monopoli-OY:n tehtävä on tuottaa rahaa. OY:n tehtävänhän tietenkin asettaa omistaja, joten tarkkaan ottaen ei ole oikein syyttää omistajaohjauksen puutteesta VR Oy:tä vaan omistajaa. Tällä hetkellä ministeri Häkämiehen alaisuudessa toimivaa valtion omistajaohjausyksikköä.


Tämä olisi todella toivottava muutos sillä erotuksella, että Seutu-VR:t olisivat mieluummin vain tilaajaviranomaisia. 

*Valtion Raideliikenne*-liikelaitos harjoittaisi rataverkolla monopolilla kaukoliikennettä, mutta seudullinen ja alueellinen liikenne olisi kilpailutettua. Lähiliikenne voisi toki olla joko jokaisen ELY:n tai maakuntaliiton omistaman raideliikennelaitoksen suoraan harjoittamaa toimintaa, tai sitten VR Lähiliikenne jatkaisi olemassaoloaan VR:n tytäryhtiönä, mutta maanlaajuisena nykyisen Hki-Ri/Lh/Kr-alueen sijaan. Edellyttäen siis, että kilpailulainsäädäntö sallisi kilpailutuksiin osallistuvan tytäryhtiön monopoliliiketoimintaa harjoittavalle VR-liikelaitokselle. Mikko Laaksonen tietää tarkemmin, onko tällainen menettely sallittu vai kielletty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> *Valtion Raideliikenne*-liikelaitos harjoittaisi rataverkolla monopolilla kaukoliikennettä, mutta seudullinen ja alueellinen liikenne olisi kilpailutettua.


Tämä on suunnilleen Ruotsin tilanne, mutta nykyinen hallitus aikoo lakkauttaa SJ:n kaukoliikenteen erityisaseman.




> Lähiliikenne voisi toki olla joko jokaisen ELY:n tai maakuntaliiton omistaman raideliikennelaitoksen suoraan harjoittamaa toimintaa, tai sitten VR Lähiliikenne jatkaisi olemassaoloaan VR:n tytäryhtiönä, mutta maanlaajuisena nykyisen Hki-Ri/Lh/Kr-alueen sijaan. Edellyttäen siis, että kilpailulainsäädäntö sallisi kilpailutuksiin osallistuvan tytäryhtiön monopoliliiketoimintaa harjoittavalle VR-liikelaitokselle. Mikko Laaksonen tietää tarkemmin, onko tällainen menettely sallittu vai kielletty.


Joukkoliikennelain ehdotus ei käytännössä salli paikallisliikennettä muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla. Sillä junaliikenne muualla Suomessa on ehdotuksen mukaan pelkästään LVM:n vastuulla. Se tarkoittaa, ettei seutu voi suunnitella paikallisjunia itsenäisesti, vaan ne pitäisi anoa LVM:ltä, mistä syntyy myös sekava tilanne taloudellisen vastuun kannalta.

Jos paikallinen vastuullinen viranomainen saa järjestää myös paikallisen junaliikenteen ja rataverkolle on pääsy ainakin paikallisliikenteessä, ei ole estettä sille, että VR Oy on myös tarjoamassa paikallisjunaliikennettä. On kuitenkin osoitettava, ettei VR Oy toimi ristisubvention periaatteella, eli polje tarjouksensa hintaa rahoittamalla paikallisjunia tuottavan kaukoliikenteen voitolla. Tämän kielto tulee muistaakseni jo PSA:sta.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Tämä on suunnilleen Ruotsin tilanne, mutta nykyinen hallitus aikoo lakkauttaa SJ:n kaukoliikenteen erityisaseman.


Eikös näin ole Saksassakin?  :Wink:  DB on edelleen vallassa kaukoliikenteessä, mutta seudullisessa ja paikallisliikenteessä on kilpailutuksen myötä tullut muitakin operaattoreita. Tosin kaikkein paikallisin liikenne eli S-Bahn -liikenne on taasen pääosin DB:n hallussa eri kaupungeissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Edellyttäen siis, että kilpailulainsäädäntö sallisi kilpailutuksiin osallistuvan tytäryhtiön monopoliliiketoimintaa harjoittavalle VR-liikelaitokselle. Mikko Laaksonen tietää tarkemmin, onko tällainen menettely sallittu vai kielletty.


Joukkoliikennettä koskeva palvelusopimusasetus kieltää sen, että "sisäinen liikennöitsijä" tai sen alayksiköt osallistuisivat toisen alueen kilpailuihin.




> b) Tämän kohdan soveltaminen edellyttää, että sisäisen liikenteenharjoittajan ja kaikkien yksiköiden, joihin kyseisellä liikenteenharjoittajalla on vähäistäkin vaikutusvaltaa, julkisten henkilöliikennepalvelujen harjoittamiseen liittyvä toiminta tapahtuu toimivaltaisen paikallisen viranomaisen alueella, siitä huolimatta, että toimintaan voi liittyä muita reittejä tai lisätoimintoja, jotka ulottuvat toisen toimivaltaisen paikallisen viranomaisen alueelle, ja että nämä liikkeenharjoittajat ja yksiköt eivät osallistu toimivaltaisen paikallisen viranomaisen toimivalta-alueen ulkopuolella järjestettyihin tarjouskilpailuihin.


Eli: jos tehdään valtion sisäiseksi liikennöitsijäksi tarkoitettu VR-liikelaitos, sen tytäryhtiöt eivät saa osallistua kilpailuihin.

EU:n komission Destia-ratkaisun jälkeen lopettaisin muutoinkin liikennealalla uusista liikelaitoksista haaveilun. Liikenne on kuitenkin sen luonteinen ala, jolla osakeyhtiö on selvästi liikelaitosta rationaalisempi toiminnan muoto. En myöskään näe, että liikelaitoksista olisi mitään sellaista etua, jonka vuoksi kannattaisi joukkoliikennealalla paljon hyötyä tuottavasta EU:sta erota.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Liikenne on kuitenkin sen luonteinen ala, jolla osakeyhtiö on selvästi liikelaitosta rationaalisempi toiminnan muoto. En myöskään näe, että liikelaitoksista olisi mitään sellaista etua, jonka vuoksi kannattaisi joukkoliikennealalla paljon hyötyä tuottavasta EU:sta erota.


Samaa mieltä. Osakeyhtiö on rationaalinen vaihtoehto taloudelliselle toiminnalle. Nykyisen VR Oy:n toimintaan liittyvät ongelmat eivät käsitykseni mukaan johdu suoranaisesti siitä, että se on osakeyhtiö vaan siitä että se on monopoliasemassa (ja monopolin ollessa kyseessä osakeyhtiö-aspekti vain pahentaa tilannetta).

Ratkaisu ei siis ole sementoida monopoliasemaa tekemällä VR:stä liikelaitos, koska näin ei päästäisi mihinkään siitä että VR päättäisi melko vapaasti siitä, mistä liikenteestä se on kiinnostunut. Sen sijaan VR voisi vapaasti jatkaa osakeyhtiönä, mutta sen toimintaympäristössä tehtävillä muutoksilla voidaan vaikuttaa siihen, millainen insentiivi sillä on palvella erilaisia markkinoita. Esimerkiksi kilpailijoiden tulo siirtäisi VR:n normaali(mma)n kilpailun piiriin pois monopolitalodesta, jolloin päästäisiin monopolien yleisestä ongelmasta eli kilpailijoiden puutteessa keskittymisestä kermankuorintaan eli markkinoiden alipalvelemiseen.

Toisaalta tilaaja-tuottaja -mallilla tai sen kaltaisilla ratkaisuilla voidaan vaikuttaa siihen, että joku muu taho yksinkertaisesti päättää joko palvelun laajuudesta kokonaisuudessaan tai vähintään minimipalvelutasosta ja tämä tulee annettuna VR:lle, jonka tehtävä on sitten hoitaa tuo tehtävä annetuissa raameissa mahdollisimman tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti. Myös tässä tilanteessa kilpailu on edellytys tehokkaalle toiminnalle. Ilman kilpailijoita mutta muuten tilaaja-tuottaja -mallissa (tms.) VR voitaisiin pakottaa kattavaan palveluun mutta ei tehokkuuteen. Käsittääkseni ainoastaan pilkkomalla arvoketju osiin voidaan löytää sopiva kompromissi näiden asioiden kesken. Se mitä osia avataan kilpailulle, ja kuinka vapaalle sellaiselle, voidaan päättää tämän perusrakenteen sisällä ja tuolla päätöksellä on sitten erilaisia seurannaisvaikutuksia kokonaisuuden kannalta.

----------


## ultrix

> Joukkoliikennettä koskeva palvelusopimusasetus kieltää sen, että "sisäinen liikennöitsijä" tai sen alayksiköt osallistuisivat toisen alueen kilpailuihin.
> 
> Eli: jos tehdään valtion sisäiseksi liikennöitsijäksi tarkoitettu VR-liikelaitos, sen tytäryhtiöt eivät saa osallistua kilpailuihin.


Luin kyseisen artiklan, ja yritin saada jotain tolkkua asetuksessa käytetystä suomen eurlex-murteesta. Sen perusteella käsitin, että mainitsemasi 2 kohta koskee nimenomaan paikallisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen sisäistä liikennöitsijää mutta ei valtakunnallisen viranomaisen alaista liikennöitsijää, paitsi jos paikallinen viranomainen puuttuu. VR:n valtakunnallinen tytäryhtiö VR Lähiliikenne Oy ei olisi millään muotoa paikallisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen sisäinen liikennöitsijä, eikä periaatteessa edes ELY-alueen laajuisesti toimiva VR Lähiliikenne Varsinais-Suomi Oy:kään, jos se kuuluisi VR-(liikelaitos)konserniin.

En kerta kaikkiaan ymmärrä, miten tilanne voisi tältä osin edes muuttua oikeudellisen aseman muutoksen myötä (liikelaitoshan olisi juridisesti valtio-oikeushenkilön osa). Voit varmaan vääntää rautalangasta, koska tämä asia oikeasti mietityttää.




> EU:n komission Destia-ratkaisun jälkeen lopettaisin muutoinkin liikennealalla uusista liikelaitoksista haaveilun. Liikenne on kuitenkin sen luonteinen ala, jolla osakeyhtiö on selvästi liikelaitosta rationaalisempi toiminnan muoto. En myöskään näe, että liikelaitoksista olisi mitään sellaista etua, jonka vuoksi kannattaisi joukkoliikennealalla paljon hyötyä tuottavasta EU:sta erota.





> Samaa mieltä. Osakeyhtiö on rationaalinen vaihtoehto taloudelliselle toiminnalle. Nykyisen VR Oy:n toimintaan liittyvät ongelmat eivät käsitykseni mukaan johdu suoranaisesti siitä, että se on osakeyhtiö vaan siitä että se on monopoliasemassa (ja monopolin ollessa kyseessä osakeyhtiö-aspekti vain pahentaa tilannetta).
> 
> Ratkaisu ei siis ole sementoida monopoliasemaa tekemällä VR:stä liikelaitos, koska näin ei päästäisi mihinkään siitä että VR päättäisi melko vapaasti siitä, mistä liikenteestä se on kiinnostunut.


Liikelaitosmuodossa on se iso ero, että jos VR:n monopoliasemasta ei haluta ainakaan kaukoliikenteen osalta luopua, sitä voitaisiin nykyisen _jähmeän ja läpinäkymättömän lukuisista osakeyhtiöistä koostuvan konsernin_ sijaan olla _liikenne- ja aluepolitiikan väline_ ja vaikka tuottaa tappiota monopolitoiminnassaan, joka katettaisiin liikelaitoskonsernin kilpailluilta markkinoilta saamillaan tuloilln. Siis nimenomaan näin päin, vaikka monopoliasemaa on helppo väärinkäyttää (lainvastaisesti) juuri toisin päin.

Myönnän, että kilpailluilla markkinoilla, tässä tapauksessa tilaajatuottaja-mallin tuottajana VR:n on syytä tarjota palvelujaan osakeyhtiömuodossa juurikin EY-oikeuden takia. Periaatteellisesti toivoisin Europarlamentin sallivan julkisen vallan harjoittavan liiketoimintaa myös markkinoilla julkisoikeudellisessa muodossa, kunhan huolehditaan, ettei julkisoikeudellinen toimija vääristä markkinoita asemansa turvin.

Ja jos monopolissa liiketoimintaa harjoittava liikelaitos ei saa osallistua markkinoihin edes tytäryhtiön kautta, miksi monopolin moneen asiaan omaava kunta tai valtio kokonaisuutena saa tulouttaa kilpailluilla markkinoilla toimivilta osakeyhtiöiltään voittoa?

Tämä tieto on jo sikälikin tärkeä, että olen erään kunnallisen liikelaitoksen johtokunnassa varajäsenenä, enkä viitsisi tehdä laittomaksi todettavia ehdotuksia toiminnan kehittämiseksi.




> Sen sijaan VR voisi vapaasti jatkaa osakeyhtiönä, mutta sen toimintaympäristössä tehtävillä muutoksilla voidaan vaikuttaa siihen, millainen insentiivi sillä on palvella erilaisia markkinoita. Esimerkiksi kilpailijoiden tulo siirtäisi VR:n normaali(mma)n kilpailun piiriin pois monopolitalodesta, jolloin päästäisiin monopolien yleisestä ongelmasta eli kilpailijoiden puutteessa keskittymisestä kermankuorintaan eli markkinoiden alipalvelemiseen.
> 
> Toisaalta tilaaja-tuottaja -mallilla tai sen kaltaisilla ratkaisuilla voidaan vaikuttaa siihen, että joku muu taho yksinkertaisesti päättää joko palvelun laajuudesta kokonaisuudessaan tai vähintään minimipalvelutasosta ja tämä tulee annettuna VR:lle, jonka tehtävä on sitten hoitaa tuo tehtävä annetuissa raameissa mahdollisimman tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti. Myös tässä tilanteessa kilpailu on edellytys tehokkaalle toiminnalle. Ilman kilpailijoita mutta muuten tilaaja-tuottaja -mallissa (tms.) VR voitaisiin pakottaa kattavaan palveluun mutta ei tehokkuuteen. Käsittääkseni ainoastaan pilkkomalla arvoketju osiin voidaan löytää sopiva kompromissi näiden asioiden kesken. Se mitä osia avataan kilpailulle, ja kuinka vapaalle sellaiselle, voidaan päättää tämän perusrakenteen sisällä ja tuolla päätöksellä on sitten erilaisia seurannaisvaikutuksia kokonaisuuden kannalta.


VR:n toimilupasäätely on yksi vaihtoehto. Eli VR saa yleispalvelun tuottajana liikennöidä rataverkolla, kunhan se toteuttaa vähintään palvelutason X.

Rinnakkain tai erikseen tämän kanssa voi olla puhdas tilaajatuottaja-malli

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liikelaitosmuodossa on se iso ero, että jos VR:n monopoliasemasta ei haluta ainakaan kaukoliikenteen osalta luopua, sitä voitaisiin nykyisen _jähmeän ja läpinäkymättömän lukuisista osakeyhtiöistä koostuvan konsernin_ sijaan olla _liikenne- ja aluepolitiikan väline_ ja vaikka tuottaa tappiota monopolitoiminnassaan, joka katettaisiin liikelaitoskonsernin kilpailluilta markkinoilta saamillaan tuloilln. Siis nimenomaan näin päin, vaikka monopoliasemaa on helppo väärinkäyttää (lainvastaisesti) juuri toisin päin.


Liikelaitoksiin suhtaudutaan EU:ssa kielteisesti juuri siksi, että niillä on mahdollisuus toimia kilpailuilla markkinoilla edullisemmalla kulurakenteella kuin yksityisellä Oy:llä. Kysymys ei siis ole kuluttajan vaan yrittäjän edun turvaamisesta  jota minusta kylläkin halutaan tehdä kuluttajan kustannuksella.

Mutta kuluttajan JA julkisen rahoittajan edun turvaamiseksi PSA sallii joukkoliikenteen tuotannon sisäisesti, eli kunnan tai viranomaisen omasta toimesta. PSA ei minusta ota kantaa siihen, miten oma tuotanto hallinnoidaan. Mutta se pohdinta ei ole tarpeenkaan, koska jos alue hoitaa joukkoliikenteen omana tuotantonaan, ei siellä ole kilpailua.

Sille ei ole mitään estettä, että VR Oy hoitaisi yhtä lailla palveluvelvoitetta kuin liikelaistos tai virasto. On pelkkää semanttista puppua selittää, ettei VR Oy (tai yhtymä-Oy) voi vastata palveluvelvoitteesta, kun sen on pakko tuottaa voittoa. Oy voi olla myös voittoa tuottamaton, kuten Junakalusto Oy on. Lisäksi taseeseen kertyvä tappio on kierrettävissä sillä, että Oy saa omistajaltaan (valtiolta) tuloja. Niinhän se saa nytkin. On aivan yhden tekevää, millä nimellä se tappion tasaava tulo kirjanpitoon laitetaan, kunhan on se on nimenomaan tuloslaskelman tuloa, ei tasetta kasvattavaa osakepääomaa tai lainaa.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Liikelaitoksiin suhtaudutaan EU:ssa kielteisesti juuri siksi, että niillä on mahdollisuus toimia kilpailuilla markkinoilla edullisemmalla kulurakenteella kuin yksityisellä Oy:llä. Kysymys ei siis ole kuluttajan vaan yrittäjän edun turvaamisesta  jota minusta kylläkin halutaan tehdä kuluttajan kustannuksella.


Niinpä. Monopoliliiketoiminnassa ei tarvitse toimia tehokkaasti kun kilpailijat eivät siihen pakota, mikä tarkoittaa, että markkinoilla voidaan kermankuorinnalla saada ylisuuret katteet. Näin kertynyt ylimääräinen raha voitaisiin sitten sijoittaa kilpailuaseman pönkittämiseen avoimilla markkinoilla, mikä asettaisi epäreiluun asemaan sellaiset kilpailijat, joilla ei ole omasta takaa vastaavanlaista rahasampoa.

Siis käytännössä monopolifirma myisi tappiolla avoimilla markkinoilla, kunnes kilpailijat on ajettu konkurssiin, minkä jälkeen sillä olisi de facto monopoli myös avoimilla markkinoilla.




> Sille ei ole mitään estettä, että VR Oy hoitaisi yhtä lailla palveluvelvoitetta kuin liikelaistos tai virasto. On pelkkää semanttista puppua selittää, ettei VR Oy (tai yhtymä-Oy) voi vastata palveluvelvoitteesta, kun sen on pakko tuottaa voittoa. Oy voi olla myös voittoa tuottamaton, kuten Junakalusto Oy on. Lisäksi taseeseen kertyvä tappio on kierrettävissä sillä, että Oy saa omistajaltaan (valtiolta) tuloja. Niinhän se saa nytkin. On aivan yhden tekevää, millä nimellä se tappion tasaava tulo kirjanpitoon laitetaan, kunhan on se on nimenomaan tuloslaskelman tuloa, ei tasetta kasvattavaa osakepääomaa tai lainaa.


Teknisesti ottaen olet oikeassa. Jos ei omistaja halua voittoa, niin ei osakeyhtiön tarvitse sellaista myöskään tuottaa. Mutta väittäisin silti, että jos painetta voiton tuottamiseen ei ole, toimintaan rupeaa kertymään läskiä eli se pikkuhiljaa muuttuu vähemmän tehokkaaksi. Käytännössä ajatellaan, että valtio hyväksyy VR:ltä tietyn tappion vuodessa.

Oletetaan hypoteettisesti että VR:llä on myös periaatteellinen mahdollisuus tehdä jonkinlaisia uudelleenjärjestelyjä, joiden seurauksena tehokkuus paranee (esim. tehtävänkuvia säädetään uusiksi, mistä vapautuu resursseja, eli käytännössä irtisanotaan jonkin verran työntekijöitä). Onko tässä tilanteessa johdon helpompi ryhtyä noihin uudelleenjärjestelyihin vai vain selittää valtio-omistajalle, että tietyn suuruinen tappio on hyväksytyn rajoissa? Uskon vahvasti, että omistajan on hyvin vaikea väitellä johdon kanssa menestyksekkäästi siitä, millainen tehokkuus on hyväksyttävää. Ei omistajalla ulkopuolisena tahona voi olla käytettävissä kaikkea sitä tietoa, mikä johdolla on.

Ja miten VR:n johdon menestystä työssään seurattaisiin? Normaalissa osakeyhtiössä voitollisuus yksinkertaistettuna tarkoittaa, että homma on hoidettu hyvin. Voittoa tuottamattoman VR:n tapauksessa johdolla ei olisi insentiiviä maksimoida voittoa, kun se ei kerran olisi tarkoitus vaan pikemminkin tuottaa palvelut mahdollisimman tarkasti pyydetyn mukaisina. Eli kansa kyllä saisi haluamansa palvelut, kenties jopa paremmin kuin nykyään. Mutta kun ei olisi insentiiviä maksimoida tulosta, niin ei olisi myöskään insentiiviä minimoida tappioita eli palvelut tuotettaisiin kalliilla ja yhä suuremmat tappiot vain "myytäisiin" valtio-omistajalle välttämättömänä pahana siitä, että palvelut tulevat tuotetuiksi. Siitä huolimatta että olisi tehokkaampiakin keinoja.

Minusta normaali voittoa tuottava VR olisi parempi liikennöintipalveluiden tuottaja, koska sen olisi pakko toimia tehokkaasti. Detaljeja myöten yksilöity palveluvelvoite taas pitäisi tulla ulkopuolelta (esim. tilaaja-tuottaja -mallin kautta tai muuten toimilupaehtona) erillisenä reunaehtona, jonka puitteissa VR olisi täysin vapaa maksimoimaan tuloksensa millä tahansa keinoilla. (Erityisesti jos palvelun laajuus ja tariffit ovat molemmat ulkoa annettuja, ainoa keino parantaa tulosta on parantaa tehokkuutta.) Silloin johdolla ei olisi konfliktoivia insentiivejä. Ja jos VR toimisi samoilla markkinoilla kilpailevien liikennöintiyritysten kanssa, kilpailu pitäisi huolen siitä, että jos VR on tehottomampi kuin muut, se ennemmin tai myöhemmin lakkaa olemasta, kun ei enää pärjää muille kilpailutuksissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Teknisesti ottaen olet oikeassa. Jos ei omistaja halua voittoa, niin ei osakeyhtiön tarvitse sellaista myöskään tuottaa. Mutta väittäisin silti, että jos painetta voiton tuottamiseen ei ole, toimintaan rupeaa kertymään läskiä eli se pikkuhiljaa muuttuu vähemmän tehokkaaksi. Käytännössä ajatellaan, että valtio hyväksyy VR:ltä tietyn tappion vuodessa.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Asetelma ja ongelmahan on sama kuin valtion hallinnossa. Paras hallinto olisi valistunut diktatuuri. Diktatuuri on tavattoman tehokas, mutta vailla kontrollia. Ja kontrolli syö sitten tehokkuutta.





> Uskon vahvasti, että omistajan on hyvin vaikea väitellä johdon kanssa menestyksekkäästi siitä, millainen tehokkuus on hyväksyttävää. Ei omistajalla ulkopuolisena tahona voi olla käytettävissä kaikkea sitä tietoa, mikä johdolla on.


Näinhän asia käytännössä on. Siksi saamme kuulla kyllästymiseen saakka ministeriön ja ministerin lausuntoja, jotka alkavat selityksellä: VR Oy:stä saadun tiedon mukaan...

Nythän tilanne on niin, että meillä on olevinaan demokratia ja siten kontrolli, mutta kontrollia ei kuitenkaan ole. Liikelaitos on minusta monopoliosakeyhtiötä parempi, koska liikelaitoksen johdolla ei ole suoranaista mahdollisuutta tehdä voittoa ja saada siitä etua, koska johto ei saa voittoa vapaasti käytettäväkseen. Käytännössä ei ehkä ole kovin suurta eroa, perusteleeko johto budjetteja yhtiökokoukselle vai lauta/valiokunnalle/hallintoneuvostolle. Mutta ilmeisesti kuitenkin sen verran, että johdot yleensä haluavat oy:n ja sen tuoman joustavuuden eli käytännössä vapauden toimia luottamusmiespäättäjistä riippumatta.

Ehkäpä ero on siinä, että osakkeenomistajat ovat kiinnostuneita vain osinkojensa ja omaisuutensa arvon maksimoinnista, mutta luottamusmiehet ovat kiinnostuneita siitä, mitä liikelaitos tekee.




> Minusta normaali voittoa tuottava VR olisi parempi liikennöintipalveluiden tuottaja, koska sen olisi pakko toimia tehokkaasti. Detaljeja myöten yksilöity palveluvelvoite taas pitäisi tulla ulkopuolelta (esim. tilaaja-tuottaja -mallin kautta tai muuten toimilupaehtona) erillisenä reunaehtona, jonka puitteissa VR olisi täysin vapaa maksimoimaan tuloksensa millä tahansa keinoilla. (Erityisesti jos palvelun laajuus ja tariffit ovat molemmat ulkoa annettuja, ainoa keino parantaa tulosta on parantaa tehokkuutta.) Silloin johdolla ei olisi konfliktoivia insentiivejä. Ja jos VR toimisi samoilla markkinoilla kilpailevien liikennöintiyritysten kanssa, kilpailu pitäisi huolen siitä, että jos VR on tehottomampi kuin muut, se ennemmin tai myöhemmin lakkaa olemasta, kun ei enää pärjää muille kilpailutuksissa.


Juuri tästä syystä pidän tilaaja-tuottaja -mallia parhaana käytettävissä olevana tapana yhdistää palvelun aikaansaamisen ja tehokkaan palvelutuotannon tavoitteet. Tilaaja on asiakasorganisaatio, jonka tavoite ei ole maksimoida rahamäärää vaan palvelun määrä ja laatu. Tuottajayhtiö saa maksimoida rahamäärää, koska se ei ole pois tuotetuista palveluista, kun kerran on tuotettava se, mitä tilaaja haluaa ja mistä se maksaa. Tässä mallissa onnistuminen niin asiakkaan kuin yrityksenkin kannalta ei ole kiinni joidenkin henkilöiden hyväntahtoisuudesta olla valistuneita diktaattoreita.

Se on tietenkin totta, että tilaaja-tuottaja -mallissa yritys kärsii suhteessa siihen, että se saisi temmeltää vapaasti monopolissa. VR Oy:n tapauksessa voi tuntua erikoiselta, että työväenluokkaiset ammattiliitot seisovat tässä asetelmassa yrityksen puolella ja siten siis kuluttajaa eli pääasiassa työväenluokkaa vastaan. Mutta selitys taitaa olla siinä, että monopoliasetelma toistuu sielläkin. On helpompi kiristää hyviä työehtoja, kun on vain yksi työnanataja, jolla ei ole myöskään vaihtoehtoisia työvoimamarkkinoita. Täytyy muistaa, että ammattiliitothan eivät aja yleistä etua, vaan jäsentensä etua suhteessa kaikkiin muihin. Tässä tapauksessa ammattiliitot ja yhtiö muodostavat kartellin muita kansalaisia vastaan.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta normaali voittoa tuottava VR olisi parempi liikennöintipalveluiden tuottaja, koska sen olisi pakko toimia tehokkaasti. Detaljeja myöten yksilöity palveluvelvoite taas pitäisi tulla ulkopuolelta (esim. tilaaja-tuottaja -mallin kautta tai muuten toimilupaehtona) erillisenä reunaehtona, jonka puitteissa VR olisi täysin vapaa maksimoimaan tuloksensa millä tahansa keinoilla. (Erityisesti jos palvelun laajuus ja tariffit ovat molemmat ulkoa annettuja, ainoa keino parantaa tulosta on parantaa tehokkuutta.)


"Yleinen sääntö" (kuluttajahintaindeksiin sidottu tariffikatto) ja minimipalveluvelvoite VR:lle voisi olla erinomainen palvelutason nostaja. Jos hyväksytään se, että VR saa jatkossakin toimia monopolissa, sen on tuotettava Itellan ja teleyritysten tapaan tietyt minimipalvelut ilman tukia. VR:ltä edellytettävä minimipalvelutaso voisi olla vaikka IC/Pendolino-liikenne tiettyjen kaupunkien välillä tietyllä vuoro- ja pysähdysmäärällä + kannattava yöjunaliikenne jolloin taajamajunat hoidettaisiin muilla keinoin.

Muu henkilöjunaliikenne olisi jatkossa toimivaltaisen viranomaisen päätösvallan alla, eli ELY:n, maakunnallisen tai seudullisen tilaajaviranomaisen päätettävissä, hoidetaanko liikenne itse, kilpailutetaanko vai hoidetaanko muuten PSA:n mukaisesti. Valtakunnallinen ostoliikenne, käytännössä yöjunat hoidettaisiin myös PSA:n mukaisesti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "Yleinen sääntö" (kuluttajahintaindeksiin sidottu tariffikatto) ja minimipalveluvelvoite VR:lle voisi olla erinomainen palvelutason nostaja. Jos hyväksytään se, että VR saa jatkossakin toimia monopolissa, sen on tuotettava Itellan ja teleyritysten tapaan tietyt minimipalvelut ilman tukia. VR:ltä edellytettävä minimipalvelutaso voisi olla vaikka IC/Pendolino-liikenne tiettyjen kaupunkien välillä tietyllä vuoro- ja pysähdysmäärällä + kannattava yöjunaliikenne jolloin taajamajunat hoidettaisiin muilla keinoin.


Miksi ihmeessä haluaisimme itsetarkoituksellisesti monopoliasemassa toimivan VR:n?

Monopoli on aina ongelma, koska se ei ole tehokas. Osakeyhtiömuotoinen monopoli on toki ongelmallisempi kun kontrolli on heikompi, ja vastaavasti yksityinen monopoli on pahin mahdollinen tilanne. Mutta ei tästä seuraa, että liikelaitosmuotoinen monopoli olisi mitenkään ongelmaton.

Jos VR toimisi monopolissa (kuten toimii) ja sillä olisi tietty minimipalveluvelvoite ilman subventiota, niin eihän sen kannattaisi liikennöidä yhtään yli minimin vaan koettaa siirtää mahdollisimman suuri osa liiketoiminnasta ostoliikenteen piiriin. Eihän kukaan ulkopuolinen pysty osoittamaan objektiivisesti mikä on kannattavaa ja mikä kannattamatonta liiketoimintaa, kun firman sisällä kustannuksia voi laskennallisesti allokoida ihan miten johto haluaa. Millä tavalla tämä muuten eroaisi radikaalisti nykytilanteesta?

Käytännössä johto voisi elää ihan pellossa ja kinuta vain valtio-omistajalta haluamansa summan rahaa ostoliikenteen hoitamisesta. Millä esimerkiksi pidettäisiin huolta, ettei vaikkapa hypoteettinen liikennesuunnitteluosasto järjestä puolivuotista strategiapalaveriaan tutustuen samalla raideliikenteen näkymiin Tahitilla? Tuollaiset yleiskustannukset on sitten helppo uittaa mukaan ostoliikenteen hinnoitteluun eikä niitä voi kiistää ja osoittaa ylimitoitetuksi, kun ei ole samoissa oloissa toimivia tehokkaampia kilpailijoita.

No, ainahan sitä voi vaatia tarkempaa ja vieläkin tarkempaa julkista kontrollia toiminnan kaikkien mahdollisten aspektien suhteen. Mutta miksi vaivautua, kun on helpompikin keino, joka ei lisäksi vaadi niin väkivaltaista ratkaisua kun monopoliasema (jolla suljetaan tieten tahtoen potentiaalisia palveluntarjoajia pois markkinoilta). Tuo keino on tilaaja/tuottaja-malli. Kysymys on siitä, että toimintakenttä pitää strukturoida niin, että jokaisella taholla on selkeä insentiivi, jonka mukaan toimia. Konfliktoivia insentiivejä ei saa olla.

Jos sanotaan, että jonkun toimijan pitää sekä tuottaa kattavaa palvelua että tehdä se tehokkaasti, niin millä kriteerillä päätöksiä pitää tehdä? Jokaisen päätöksen kohdalla voidaan aina löytää jompaa kumpaa kriteeriä tukevat perustelut mille tahansa potentiaaliselle vaihtoehdolle. Esimerkiksi voidaan päättää ajaa jotain vuoroa, koska se parantaa palvelua, tai sitten voidaan jättää se ajamatta, koska se vähentää kustannuksia ja parantaa tehokkutta ja sitä kautta parantaa kannattavuutta. Päätöksenteosta tulee sattumanvaraista, kun mikään selkeä yksi periaate ei ohjaa sitä. Ihan kuin ei olisi riittävän vaikeaa jo arvioida päätösten vaikutuksia yksin kannattavuuteen erilaisilla tarkasteluhorisointeilla (=lyhyt, keskipitkä ja pitkä aikaväli).

Itse asiassa jos päätöksenteko on kriteeriensä puolesta satunnaista, niin silloin todellinen päätöksentekokriteeri muodostuukin siitä, mikä on toimivan johdon etujen kannalta mielekkäin vaihtoehto. Päätetään siis mitä pääjohtaja haluaa, ja jos se vaikuttaa taloudellisesti järjettömältä, niin perustellaan että palvelutaso paranee -- tai jos palvelutaso huononee, niin selitetään että päätös on talouden kannalta välttämätön. Todellisuudessa voi olla että päätös on kummaltakin kannalta järjetön (ja ainoastaan johdon itsensä tarpeita palveleva), mutta erilaisista perusteluista voidaan kutoa sellainen valheiden verkko ettei siitä kukaan ulkopuolinen ota selvää. Eikä sitäpaitsi yksittäisiä päätöksiä yleensä auditoida vaan ainoastaan niiden kokonaisvaikutus palvelutasoon ja taloudellisuuteen on ulkopuolisten havaittavissa.

Tämä on ehkä metaforan tasolla hahmotettavissa, jos ajatellaan VR:n liiketoimintaa kohtuullisen monimutkaisena lineaarisena optimointiongelmana. Jos max- tai min-tavoitteita on useita (vaikkapa vain kaksi), niin lienee itsestään selvästi mahdollista, että ei välttämättä ole olemassa mitään sellaista yhtä pistettä, jossa molempien (tai kaikkien) kriteerien osalta saavutetaan toivotuin mahdollinen arvo. Nämä sen sijaan joustavat keskenään: parannetaan vähän palvelutasoa mutta heikennetään kannattavuutta. Eihän noilla ole yhteistä mittaria, jonka mukaan voitaisiin arvioida millainen palvelutason parannus/huononnus olisi tietyn eurosummaisen tuloksen muutoksen arvoista.

Sen sijaan jos tavoitteita on vain yksi eli tuloksen maksimointi ja kaikki muut tekijät ovat ulkoa annettuja rajoitteita, joiden sisällä toimitaan mutta joiden ulkopuolelle ei jousteta, niin periaatteessa on mahdollista löytää yksiselitteisesti sellainen kombinaatio parametreja, joilla saadaan aikaiseksi arvojen puitteissa mahdollisimman suuri tulos.

Nuo rajoitteet ovat siis mitä yhteiskunta haluaa, ja ne voidaan määritellä ihan niin tarkasti tai epätarkasti kuin halutaan. Tavoite eli voiton maksimointi on se, mitä VR osakeyhtiönä tekee luonnostaan. Jokainen päätös voidaan periaatteessa ratkaista sen avulla, millainen tulosvaikutus sillä ennustetaan olevan. Yritys siis toimii ainakin teoriassa täydellisen rationaalisesti, mistä seuraa, että jos se Tahitin-seminaari ei oikeasti kontribuoi liiketoiminnan tulokseen, niin sellaista ei järjestetä ja tulos on sen verran parempi. Toisaalta tästä seuraa myös, että yritys ei huvikseen tai hyvää hyvyyttään tee mitään, mitä ulkoiset rajoitteet eivät pakota tekemään ellei se samalla paranna liiketoiminnan tulosta. Jos toiminta on tiukasti rajattu tiettyihin raameihin eikä yritys esimerkiksi saa ruveta ajamaan kannattaviksi tunnetteja reittejä omin luvin vaan sen täytyy pitäytyä ajamaan pelkästään tilattuja vuoroja, niin sitten sen liikkumavara tuloksen parantamiseksi rajoittuu toiminnan sisäiseen tehostamiseen.

Täytyy huomata että tehokkaasti toimiva yritys ei välttämättä ole työntekijöiden kannalta yhtä miellyttävä kuin tehottomampi monopoli. Tehokkaassa yrityksessä ei ole sijaa toiminnoille, jotka ovat pelkästään miellyttäviä mutta eivät paranna tulosta. Kuten Tahitin-seminaareille. Ja voi olla että henkilökunta voi joutua tosissaan paiskomaan töitä. Asiakkaiden ja yhteiskunnan kannalta tehokas yritys palvelutuottajana on kuitenkin paljon toivottavampi kuin työntekijöilleen miellyttävä monopoli. On siis ymmärrettävää että työntekijät eivät välttämättä pidä monopolien avaamisesta markkinaehtoiselle toiminnalle, ja siksi ay-liikekin suhtautuu siihen niin usein kielteisesti. Todellisia syitä ei vain ikinä kerrota vaan ne verhotaan aina yleisen hyvän kaapuun, kuten "emme halua että yksityistämisellä tuhotaan toimivaa suomalaista junaliikennettä". Eihän sillä tuhottaisi eikä muutettaisi toimivaa toimimattomaksi, ainoastaan tehostettaisiin.

Muuten: eihän Itellakaan riemusta hirnuen ole tuottamassa tätä nk. julkista palvelua. Jakelut ja pakettilogistiikka ovat jo nykyään periaatteessa markkinaehtoista toimintaa ja parhaillaan keskustellaan siitä, mikä on tulevaisuudessa tuo taattu tulevaisuuden minimi julkinen palvelu, jota velvoite koskee. Todennäköisesti muutoksia tapahtuu. Sama juttu telepuolella: julkisen palvelun velvoite on riippakivi, josta kiinni pitäminen ei ole minkään yrityksen kannalta järkevää liiketoimintaa. Tai Ylen julkisen palvelun ohjelmat (esim. lastenohjelmat, ruotsinkielinen tarjonta jne.). Ylen ainoa varsinainen insentiivi satsata julkiseen palveluun on se, että sillä voidaan perustella TV-maksun olemassaolo.

Hypoteettisesti voitaisiin ajatella, että joku julkinen taho (valtio?) kilpailuttaisi nuo julkiset palvelut, niin se joka ne voittaisi saisi tietyn korvauksen vaivoistaan ja sitten toteuttaisi nuo mahdollisimman edullisesti, mutta kuitenkin siten että kilpailutuksen miniminormisto täyttyisi. Esimerkiksi syrjäseutujen postinjakelu voisi olla kannattavaa liiketoimintaa jollekin firmalle (huom. ei kannattavaa koko arvoketjun osalta mutta kannattavaa yksittäisen firman osalta saadun korvauksen jälkeen), joka toiminnasta aidosti kiinnostuneena pystyisi optimoimaan sen paremmin kuin Itella (joka ei tunne mielenkiintoa sitä kohtaan ja helposti vain pyytää valtiolta enemmän rahaa sen hoidosta), jolloin mahdollisesti siitä aiheutuvat julkiset menotkin pienenisivät. Ja kenties MTV3 voisi tuottaa julkisen palvelun ohjelmat edullisemmin kuin Yle? No, nämä ovat heittoja joita en pysty todistamaan, mutta toivottavasti havainnollistavat periaatetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten: eihän Itellakaan riemusta hirnuen ole tuottamassa tätä nk. julkista palvelua. Jakelut ja pakettilogistiikka ovat jo nykyään periaatteessa markkinaehtoista toimintaa ja parhaillaan keskustellaan siitä, mikä on tulevaisuudessa tuo taattu tulevaisuuden minimi julkinen palvelu, jota velvoite koskee. Todennäköisesti muutoksia tapahtuu.


Postin jakelu ja sitä yhtenä tässä maassa hoitava Itella Oyj on minusta hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten mahdotonta on sovittaa yhteen julkista palveluvelvoitetta ja vapaata kilpailua ilman tilaaja-tuottaja -mallia.

Itellan tuloista 80 % tulee firmojen lähettämistä laskuista, ja tämä kaikki tapahtuu pääasiassa suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Julkisen palvelun velvoite on Itellalla ilman korvausta, koska julkisen pavelun velvoitteen hoitaminen oli aluksi mitättömän pieni osa koko toiminnan kustannuksista.

Mutta nyt on tultu toiseen tilanteeseen. Laskutus, josta Itella saa tulonsa, on siirtymässä sähköiseksi. Kun laskun lähtötieto on sähköinen ja vastaanottajat eivat tarvitse paperia vaan vievät laskun tiedot takaisin sähköiseen muotoon, miksi pyörittää välissä paperia. Kohta ei Itellalla ole tuloja, ainoastaan julkisen palvelun velvoite. Ja lisäksi, kun kerran kuriiritoiminta on vapaata liiketoimintaa, kaupunkiseuduilla on riittävästi muita jakamaan sitä kuljettamisen kakkaua, jota ei voi siirtää sähköiseksi.

Tässä tilanteessa ei ole kuin kaksi vaihtoehtoa: antaa Itellalle monopoli, jolla se rahoittaa julkisen palvelun, tai tilaaja-tuottaja -malli, jolla julkinen palvelu rahoitetaan rehellisesti niin, että kilpailutetaan yritys, joka julkisen palvelun hoitaa käypään hintaan siitä, mitä se julkisen palvelun vuoksi tekee.

Näistä vain jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto on laillinen. Suomen kansainväliset sopimukset estävät sulkemasta posti- ja kuriiritoimintaa monopoliksi.

Ihmettelen vain, mitä postitoiminnan tilaaja-tuottaja -mallin vastustajat aikovat asian ratkaisuksi.

Junaliikenne ja VR Oy:n tilanne ovat täysin analogiset postiin nähden. Mutta EU sallii vielä lakisääteisen monopolin, vaikka ei kuitenkaan edellytä julkisen palvelun hoitoa VR Oy:ltä siten kuin sitä edellytetään tällä hetkellä Itellalta. Niinpä VR Oy on samalla sekä monopoli että valtion ja YTV:n rahastusautomaatti kuin myös henkilöjunaliikenteen laajenemisen este. Puheethan ovat kuin 1960-luvulta: Emme me pysähdy enää Taavetissa, bussit ja autot sopivat liikenteen hoitoon paremmin.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi ihmeessä haluaisimme itsetarkoituksellisesti monopoliasemassa toimivan VR:n?


Me emme halua, mutta eduskunnassa moni ikävä kyllä haluaa.




> Jos VR toimisi monopolissa (kuten toimii) ja sillä olisi tietty minimipalveluvelvoite ilman subventiota, niin eihän sen kannattaisi liikennöidä yhtään yli minimin vaan koettaa siirtää mahdollisimman suuri osa liiketoiminnasta ostoliikenteen piiriin. Eihän kukaan ulkopuolinen pysty osoittamaan objektiivisesti mikä on kannattavaa ja mikä kannattamatonta liiketoimintaa, kun firman sisällä kustannuksia voi laskennallisesti allokoida ihan miten johto haluaa. Millä tavalla tämä muuten eroaisi radikaalisti nykytilanteesta?


Sillä tavalla, että 

VR:llä tosiaan olisi tosiaan tietty palveluvelvoite, josta sen on suoriuduttava jase osa rautateiden henkilöliikenteestä, joka ei ole VR:n monopolitehtävänä, olisi palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaisesti järjestettyä, eli toimivaltainen paikallinen tai valtakunnallinen viranomainen kilpailuttaisi liikennöinnin.

----------


## Murzu

Kilpailutusta yritetään viedä eteenpäin, hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Välillä unohdetaan realiteetit, koska tuijotetaan liikaa sanaan "kilpailutus". Yksi huoli on, ettei Suomen rautateille ole hirveästi tulijoita. Olen kuullut huhuja, että kilpailutusta on yritetty helpottaa mm. tekemällä kilpailutilanne epäreiluksi vr:ää kohtaan, jotta uusia operaattoreita saataisiin lähtemään mukaan. On yritetty mm löyhentää turvallisuusvaatimuksia, koulutus-/kalustovaatimuksia, uusilta kilpailijoilta. Vr:ää tietysti koskisi nykyiset tiukat määräykset ja direktiivit. Mielestäni melko epätervettä kilpailutusta, joka ei toivottavasti tule menemään läpi. Mittaa siinä sitten kannattavuutta, kun kilpailijoilla on vähemmän ns pakollisia kuluja. En minä ainakaan halua, että radoilla alkaa liikkua "heikommillä eväillä" olevia operaattoreita, jo turvallisuusnäkökulmasta.

----------


## juhanahi

> On yritetty mm löyhentää turvallisuusvaatimuksia, koulutus-/kalustovaatimuksia, uusilta kilpailijoilta.


Itse en tällaisista huhuista olisi kovinkaan huolissani... Suunta on ennemminkin kohti toista ääripäätä, ainakin mitä museoliikenteenteen tilanteesta voi päätellä.

----------


## JSL

> mitä museoliikenteenteen tilanteesta voi päätellä.


Itse olen sitä mieltä, että käytöstä museojunia pitää syynätä tarkasti. Muistellaanpa vain kuinka monta kertaa viime vuonna HMVY:n vehkeissä oli laakeririkkoja! Laakerit ei mee vetureista rikki muutakuin jos niillä ajaa kuivana. HMVY:n teräskorivaunut on umpihomeessa. Olen hyvin tyytyväinen, että RVI on tarkkana. Jos HMVY ei olisi tunkenut viimevuosina niin kovasti monta kertaa kesässä Helsingin seudulle ajamaan ja olisi pysynyt Tampereen pohjoispuolella, olisi voitu välttyä rajoituksilta kun niille ei olisi ollut tarvetta. Myöskin aivan selvää Suomen sisäistä matkustajaliikennettä oli PoRHa:n sakemannien kyyditykset pisin Suomineitoa, vaikka se menikin näennäisesti museoluvalla. Eli kyllä siinä sahattiin itse omaa oksaa.

----------


## ultrix

Tottakai museokaluston täytyy täyttää turvallisuusmääräykset. Mutta rajansa kaikella: en ymmärrä, miksi sama kalusto on turvallinen rataosalla Kerava-Porvoo, mutta muuttuu vaaralliseksi rataosalla Kerava-Helsinki.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> VR:ltä edellytettävä minimipalvelutaso voisi olla vaikka IC/Pendolino-liikenne tiettyjen kaupunkien välillä


Niin kuin esimerkiksi Porin ja Helsingin välillä... :Mad:

----------


## LateZ

> Jos HMVY ei olisi tunkenut viimevuosina niin kovasti monta kertaa kesässä Helsingin seudulle ajamaan ja olisi pysynyt Tampereen pohjoispuolella, olisi voitu välttyä rajoituksilta kun niille ei olisi ollut tarvetta. Myöskin aivan selvää Suomen sisäistä matkustajaliikennettä oli PoRHa:n sakemannien kyyditykset pisin Suomineitoa, vaikka se menikin näennäisesti museoluvalla. Eli kyllä siinä sahattiin itse omaa oksaa.


Jos RVI tekee todellakin tuollaisia päätöksiä oikeasti sen mukaan, millaisia ajoja ja kuinka paljon on ajettu todellisten turvallisuusnäkökohtien sijaan, ollaan menty pahasti metsään. Hieman näyttää siltä, kuin eräissä asioissa RVI olisi jonkin sortin VR:n palvelija, joka tekee määräykset sen mukaan, kuinka monopoliyhtiölle parhaiten sopii. Liekö syynä se, että RVI:n ja RHK:n johtoportaassa on varsin monta VR:llä aikanaan uransa aloittanutta ja suhteet siihen laitokseen ovat tiiviimmät kuin olisi suotavaa.

Kuinka monta sellaista ajoa todella on ollut, jossa museokalustolla on ollut hyvin pieni sivurooli? Varmaankin joissain tapauksissa ajo olisi voitu tilata myös VR:n kalustolla ja asiakas on varsinaisesti halunnut tilausjunan eikä välttämättä museojunaa. Tuskin noita silti aivan kovin paljon on ollut.

Suuri osa suomalaisista sattuu asumaan varsin etelässä. Jopa rautatieharrastajille suunnattu matka on hankala toteuttaa, jos lähtö ja paluu on jossain Haapamäen pohjoispuolella (poikkeuksena toki PoRHa:n lättäajot Oulussa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen kuullut huhuja, että kilpailutusta on yritetty helpottaa mm. tekemällä kilpailutilanne epäreiluksi vr:ää kohtaan, jotta uusia operaattoreita saataisiin lähtemään mukaan. On yritetty mm löyhentää turvallisuusvaatimuksia, koulutus-/kalustovaatimuksia, uusilta kilpailijoilta.


Onkohan tälle asialle jotain todellista näyttöä, vai onko kysymys samanlaisesta huulenheitosta kuin vuosikausia jatkunut täysin asiantuntematon ja todellisuuden vastainen selittely Britanniasta huonona esimerkkinä? En edes keksi, miten olisi mahdollista, että eri operaattoreille olisi eri määräykset.

Sen sijaan ymmärrän kyllä, miten helppoa on toimia suuruuden voimalla siten, että käytännössä voidaa luistella määräysten noudattamisesta. LVM:n on mahdoton peruuttaa VR Oy:n toimilupaa turvallisuuspuutteiden tai muiden määräysten rikkomisen perusteella, koska monopoliaseman vuoksi toimiluvan peruuttaminen pysäyttäisi koko junaliikenteen. Mitään muuta sanktiota ei sitten olekaan, joten käytännössä määräysten noudattaminen on hyvän tahdon varassa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Uuden Suomen uutisen mukaan liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön työryhmä ehdottaa, että 2014 alkava Kehäradan liikenne kilpailutettaisiin, 2018 kilpailutettu liikenne alkaisi Espoon ja Keravan kaupunkiradoilla ja 2022 muilla pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen reiteillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uuden Suomen uutisen mukaan liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön työryhmä ehdottaa, että 2014 alkava Kehäradan liikenne kilpailutettaisiin, 2018 kilpailutettu liikenne alkaisi Espoon ja Keravan kaupunkiradoilla ja 2022 muilla pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen reiteillä.


Vihdoinkin alkaa tapahtua jotain asialle. Hitaasti muta toivottavasti myös varmasti.

t. Rainer

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

> Uuden Suomen uutisen mukaan liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön työryhmä ehdottaa, että 2014 alkava Kehäradan liikenne kilpailutettaisiin, 2018 kilpailutettu liikenne alkaisi Espoon ja Keravan kaupunkiradoilla ja 2022 muilla pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen reiteillä.


Ehdotus on toki lähtökohtaisesti hyvä, lupauksia antava ja tyhjää parempi. Hiukan tavallaan kuitenkin huvittaa Hallituksen esityksen HE224/1994 ( http://www.finlex.fi/fi/esitykset/he/1994/19940224 - on kyllä muutoinkin ihan sivistävää luettavaa ) sanamuotoilu kohdassa 3.1 Tavoitteet: "Pitkällä aikavälillä on mahdollista kehittää kotimaista kilpailua rataverkolla." Edelleen hallituksen esityksessä HE225/1994 ( http://www.finlex.fi/fi/esitykset/he/1994/19940225 )  perustettavasta Ratahallintokeskukseta todetaan esityksen pääasiallisessa sisällössä: "Tarkoituksena on säilyttää valtion mahdollisuudet vaikuttaa keskeisen infrastruktuurin kehitykseen ja turvata mahdollisuudet, että rataverkkoa voisivat tulevaisuudessa käyttää muutkin rautatieyritykset kuin Valtionrautateiden toimintaa jatkamaan perustettu yhtiö." Kohdassa 3.3 Rataverkon käytöoikeus lukee mm.: " Valtionrautateistä muodostettavalle osakeyhtiölle annettaisiin liikennöintioikeus siihen saakka, kunnes laajempi  toimilupalainsäädäntö on valmis. Lainsäädännön on tarkoitus olla valmis vuoteen 1999 mennessä."

Eli eiköhän siirtymäaikaa ja sopeutumismahdollisuuksia Valtionrautateiden toimintaa jatkamaan perustetulla yhtiöllä ole jo ollut - mutta selväähän  toki on, että asianmukainen siirtymäaika ( 01.07.1995 radanpidon eriyttäminen ja VR osakeyhtiömuotoon, 01.01.2007 tavaraliikenteen kansallinen kilpailu, 2014-2022 pääkaupunkiseudun henkilöpaikallisliikenne ) vielä tarvitaan.  :Biggrin: 

Selvää lienee myös se, että VR-Yhtymä ja ay-liike tyrmäävät työryhmän vielä julkaisemattoman työn mitä pikimmin vaikka kummallakin puolella kilpailuun rataverkolla ollaan varmasti jo valmistauduttu. Onhan jopa VR antanut julkisuuteen lausuntoja, joissa se ei kiskokilpailua pelkää "harmitellen" lainsäädännön sallivan toistaiseksi henkilöliikenteessä ( aiemmin myös tavaraliikenteessä ) ainoastaan VR:n operaattorina. Tietenkään me emme tiedä, millaista mahdollista kilpailun vastaista taustalobbausta VR ja ay-liike tekevät kabineteissa...

----------


## JSL

Pakko alottaa Marja-radasta kun muilla radoilla on voimassaoleva sopimus lähiliikenteestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pakko alottaa Marja-radasta kun muilla radoilla on voimassaoleva sopimus lähiliikenteestä.


Sopimuskumppani on valtion täysin omistama osakeyhtiö. Omistaja voi päättää omistamansa yhtiön tekemien sopimusten purkamisesta  jos se vain haluaa. Toinen sopijapuoli tuskin panee vastaan sopimuksen purkua.

Valtio myös säätää lait, jotka menevät yksityisoikeudellisten sopimusten edelle. Ja valtion täysin omistaman osakeyhtiön tekemät sopimukset ovat yksityisoikeudellisia sopimuksia. Yksityisoikeudellisen sopimuksen tekijä voi tietenkin nostaa kanteen valtiota ja tässä tapauksessa omaa omistajaansa vastaan. Olisihan se hupaa nähdä sellainenkin prosessi sekä se, miten kanteen nostaneet valtion omistaman yhtiön palkolliset sitten menestyvät urallaan työnanatajansa leivissä.

Mutta kaikkihan taitaa olla mahdollista meidän erityistolosuhteissamme, missä ei ole mahdollista mikään, mikä muualla on mahdollista.  :Biggrin: 

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Sopimuskumppani on valtion täysin omistama osakeyhtiö. Omistaja voi päättää omistamansa yhtiön tekemien sopimusten purkamisesta  jos se vain haluaa. Toinen sopijapuoli tuskin panee vastaan sopimuksen purkua.


Tuskinpa tuo toinen sopimuskumppani YTV ihan heti alkaa sopimuksia purkamaan ja eiköhän VR:lläkin taas muutama johtaja ota loparit jos valtio alkaa ronkkimaan liikevoittoa tuottavan osakeyhtiön sopimuksia siten että liiketaloudellisesti toimimisen edellytyksiin kosketaan. 

YTV:llä halua sopimuksen purkamiseen tuskin löytyy kun heillä ei ole mitään takeita, että uusi kilpailutettu sopimus olisi yhtään sen halvempi kuin nykyinen kun tänne sopivaa kalustoa ei ole muilla kuin VR:llä ja sen hankkiminenkaan ei ole ihan yksinkertainen juttu muista maista poikkeavan raideleveyden ja ulottuman vuoksi. Eli kalustoa ei ole ns. joka kaupassa tarjolla ilman parin vuoden odottamista. Kehäradalla voidaan aloittaa paljon helpommin kun YTV:llä on kehärataa varten hankittu kalusto ja ei tarvitse kilpailuttaa kuin liikennöinti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> YTV:llä halua sopimuksen purkamiseen tuskin löytyy kun heillä ei ole mitään takeita, että uusi kilpailutettu sopimus olisi yhtään sen halvempi kuin nykyinen


YTV nyt on ollut juuri se taho, joka on julkisuudessa kilpailutusta vaatinut ja vedonnut hintatason kalleuteen kansainvälisessä vertailussa.




> kun tänne sopivaa kalustoa ei ole muilla kuin VR:llä ja sen hankkiminenkaan ei ole ihan yksinkertainen juttu muista maista poikkeavan raideleveyden ja ulottuman vuoksi. Eli kalustoa ei ole ns. joka kaupassa tarjolla ilman parin vuoden odottamista. Kehäradalla voidaan aloittaa paljon helpommin kun YTV:llä on kehärataa varten hankittu kalusto ja ei tarvitse kilpailuttaa kuin liikennöinti.


Häh? Parasta aikaahan Suomeen laivataan Kehäradan kalustoa, jonka omistaa YTV:n kalustoyhtiö (joskin VR:llä on yhtiöstä myös oma siivunsa). Kalustoyhtiöön tukeutuva kilpailutus on maailmalla tietääkseni ihan yleistä. Lähin esimerkki taitaa löytyä Tukholman Tunnelbanalta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Hesarikin kirjoittaa kilpailutuksesta jokseenkin myönteisesti. Ruotii lähinnä ongelmia, mutta pitää asiaa silti hyvänä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesarikin kirjoittaa kilpailutuksesta jokseenkin myönteisesti. Ruotii lähinnä ongelmia, mutta pitää asiaa silti hyvänä.


Kun vaan vielä ymmärrettäisiin, mikä on ero kilpailutuksella ja vapaalla rataverkolle pääsyllä. Nehän eivät ole sama asia. Esimerkiksi yritys, joka haluaisi ajaa yöjunia välillä TurkuJoensuu, ei kilpaile ainakaan VR Oy:n kanssa, koska VR Oy ei halua näitä junia ajaa.

YTV (ja tulevaisuudessa HSL) haluavat nimenomaan kilpailuttaa Helsingin seudun paikallisjunaliikennettä. YTV:tä ei kiinnosta vapaa rataverkolle pääsy, vaan nimenomaan kilpailutus seudun asukkaiden eduksi.

Muilla seuduilla toivotaan vapaata rataverkolle pääsyä, jotta liikennettä saisi järjestää ylipäätään, esimerkiksi kuntayhtymän puitteissa kunnallisena liikenteenä. Se on aivan eri asia kuin kilpailutus, mutta siitä ei koskaan puhuta. Arvatenkin siksi, että silloin on paljon vaikeampi saada sympatioita VR Oy:n monopolin jatkamiselle.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

YLE: Helsinki ei lämpene junaliikenteen kilpailuttamiselle

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> YLE: Helsinki ei lämpene junaliikenteen kilpailuttamiselle


Tuo kuuluu kyllä sarjaan aivan käsittämättömiä selityksiä. Ja aina meillä vedotaan Britannian esimerkkeihin. Ruotsissa Tukholman alueen sekä lähijuna- että metroliikenne on ollut kilpailutettu jo monia vuosia ja ihan hyvin on mennyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Mistä lähtien HKL:n johtokunta = Helsinki?

----------


## Murzu

> YTV:tä ei kiinnosta vapaa rataverkolle pääsy, vaan nimenomaan kilpailutus seudun asukkaiden eduksi.


Tuosta rohkenen olla eri mieltä. Että oikein asukkaiden etua. Kyllä YTV ajattelee ensisijaisesti omaa etua, eli sitä, millä voitto saataisiin maksimoitua. Mikäli YTV kilpailutuksella saisi halvemman operaattorin ajamaan lähiliikennettä, niin "asukkaiden" liput siitä tuskin halpenisivat. YTV vaan käärisi isommat voitot kun menot olisivat pienentyneet, asiakkaan kukkarossa tämä tuskin näkyisi. 

Äärimmilleen viety kilpailu aiheuttaa sen, että kalusto, huolto, turvallisuus, yms heikkenevät, tai jopa rapistuvat. YTV:tä ei kiinnosta minkäkuntoisella kalustolla ajetaan, onko kalusto huollettu asianmukaisesti, onko meno ylipäätään turvallista. Sitä kiinnostaa vain se, mitä touhusta joutuu maksamaan, piste. Mitä vähemmän touhu maksaa, sitä enemmän jää voittoa, yksinkertaista. 

Toki näin toimitaan jo suuressa osassa yrityksissä, toivottavasti ihmiskuljetuksiin ei tuoda tällaista ajatusmallia, että rahanteko on ensisijaisuus, turvallisuuden ja kalustohuollon laiminlyönnin kustannuksella. 

Bussipuolella kilpailutuksen tulos näkyy kaikessa. Kaluston kunto on heikkotasoinen, riittää kunhan bussi joten kuten liikkuu. Bussikuskit rekrytoidaan maahanmuuttajista, palkat on poljettu jo ajat sitten alas. Turvallisuus on mitä on, joka päivä tapahtuu vaaratilanteita bussiliikenteessä, välillä isompia, välillä pienempiä. Uskon että nykyistä halvemmalla bussiliikennettä tuskin pystytään hoitamaan. YTV sen sijaan tästäkin huolimatta vain joka vuosi korottaa lipun hintoja, nurinkurista.

Toivottavasti samaa ajatusmallia ei tuoda rautateille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> YTV vaan käärisi isommat voitot kun menot olisivat pienentyneet, asiakkaan kukkarossa tämä tuskin näkyisi.


Näinhän se on. YTV:n osakkeenomistajat kun ovat ahneita kvartaalitalouspaskiaisia, jotka ovat vielä järjestäneet YTV:n johtajille sellaiset optiojärjestelyt, että johtajia kiinnostaa ainoastaan YTV:n osakkeen arvo pörssissä!

----------


## kouvo

> Äärimmilleen viety kilpailu aiheuttaa sen, että kalusto, huolto, turvallisuus, yms heikkenevät, tai jopa rapistuvat.


Mm. tämän takia kalustoyhtiö pitäisi eriyttää operaattorista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä YTV ajattelee ensisijaisesti omaa etua, eli sitä, millä voitto saataisiin maksimoitua.


Mikä voitto? YTV, nykyinen HSL, ei tuota voittoa vaan rajuja tappioita, joita katetaan kuntien maksamalla tariffituella, ja sitä kautta saadaan tulos nollaan. Jos tappio pienenee, niin HSL voi tuottaa hetken ylijäämää, mutta se kompensiodaan seuraavana vuonna tarkistamalla tariffitukea alaspäin. Ne "liikaa" maksetut tariffituet on ikään kuin HSL-pankissa odottamassa seuraavaa vuotta.

Jos HSL tuottaisi voittoa, tai pienempää tappiota, siitä eivät sen työntekijät tai johto hyötyisi millään tavalla taloudellisesti. Hyöty tulisi suoraan jäsenkunnille ja tuntuisi loppujen lopuksi, jos ei lippujen hinnoissa, niin kunnallisverotuksessa.

----------


## Samppa

> Tuosta rohkenen olla eri mieltä. Että oikein asukkaiden etua. *Kyllä YTV ajattelee ensisijaisesti omaa etua, eli sitä, millä voitto saataisiin maksimoitua*. Mikäli YTV kilpailutuksella saisi halvemman operaattorin ajamaan lähiliikennettä, niin "asukkaiden" liput siitä tuskin halpenisivat. *YTV vaan käärisi isommat voitot kun menot olisivat pienentyneet,* asiakkaan kukkarossa tämä tuskin näkyisi. 
> 
> Äärimmilleen viety kilpailu aiheuttaa sen, että kalusto, huolto, turvallisuus, yms heikkenevät, tai jopa rapistuvat. *YTV:tä ei kiinnosta minkäkuntoisella kalustolla ajetaan, onko kalusto huollettu asianmukaisesti, onko meno ylipäätään turvallista.* Sitä kiinnostaa vain se, mitä touhusta joutuu maksamaan, piste. *Mitä vähemmän touhu maksaa, sitä enemmän jää voittoa*, yksinkertaista. 
> 
> Toki näin toimitaan jo suuressa osassa yrityksissä, toivottavasti ihmiskuljetuksiin ei tuoda tällaista ajatusmallia, että *rahanteko on ensisijaisuus,* turvallisuuden ja kalustohuollon laiminlyönnin kustannuksella. 
> 
> Bussipuolella kilpailutuksen tulos näkyy kaikessa. Kaluston kunto on heikkotasoinen, riittää kunhan bussi joten kuten liikkuu. *Bussikuskit rekrytoidaan maahanmuuttajista, palkat on poljettu jo ajat sitten alas.* *Turvallisuus on mitä on, joka päivä tapahtuu vaaratilanteita bussiliikenteessä,* välillä isompia, välillä pienempiä. Uskon että nykyistä halvemmalla bussiliikennettä tuskin pystytään hoitamaan. YTV sen sijaan tästäkin huolimatta vain joka vuosi korottaa lipun hintoja, nurinkurista.
> 
> Toivottavasti samaa ajatusmallia ei tuoda rautateille.


??? 
Aivan käsittämätön kirjoitus. (Lainatun tekstin lihavointi tämän allekirjoittaneen.)

Ensinnäkään YTV:aa ei ole ollut olemassakaan enää tänä vuonna.
Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennettä suunnittelee ja sen ostaa HSL, Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymä, jonka tavoitteena ei todellakaan ole voiton tuottaminen organisaatiolle (eikä ollut YTV:n tavoitekaan).

Tarjouspyynnöissä ja niiden perusteella tehdyissä liikennöintisopimuksissa on eritelty tarkastikin kalustoon, varusteisiin ja niiden kuntoon liittyviä vaatimuksia. Liikennöintisopimusten noudattamista HSL seuraa aktiivisesti ja poikkeamista seuraa sanktioita liikennöitsijälle.

Bussinkuljettajien palkoista sovitaan työnantajajärjestöjen ja ammattiliittojen välisissä neuvotteluissa.

Kuljettajien rekrytointi on työnantajan, liikennöitsijän asia.
Vaaratilanteisiin bussiliikenteessä vaikuttaa eniten kuljettajan toiminta.

Huh, kuinka iso osa ihmisistä ymmärtääkään asiat Murzun kanssa samoin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:52 ----------




> Näinhän se on. YTV:n osakkeenomistajat kun ovat ahneita kvartaalitalouspaskiaisia, jotka ovat vielä järjestäneet YTV:n johtajille sellaiset optiojärjestelyt, että johtajia kiinnostaa ainoastaan YTV:n osakkeen arvo pörssissä!


Että YTV:lla osakkeenomistajia ja (olematon) yhtiö vielä pörssissä! Toivottavasti tämä on trollausta. Jos ei ole, olen todella huolissani keskustelijoiden tiedon tasosta.[COLOR="DimGray"]

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:57 ----------

----------


## 339-DF

> Huh, kuinka iso osa ihmisistä ymmärtääkään asiat Murzun kanssa samoin?


Veikkaan, että kyllä niitä löytyy, jotka tuolla tavalla ajattelevat esimerkiksi palkka-asioista ja siitä, miten työn houkuttelevuus korreloi maahanmuuttajakuljettajien määrän kanssa.




> Että YTV:lla osakkeenomistajia ja (olematon) yhtiö vielä pörssissä! Toivottavasti tämä on trollausta. Jos ei ole, olen todella huolissani keskustelijoiden tiedon tasosta.


Eiköhän Elmo vaan vähän provosoi Murzua.

----------


## sane

> Äärimmilleen viety kilpailu aiheuttaa sen, että kalusto, huolto, turvallisuus, yms heikkenevät, tai jopa rapistuvat. YTV:tä ei kiinnosta minkäkuntoisella kalustolla ajetaan, onko kalusto huollettu asianmukaisesti, onko meno ylipäätään turvallista. Sitä kiinnostaa vain se, mitä touhusta joutuu maksamaan, piste. Mitä vähemmän touhu maksaa, sitä enemmän jää voittoa, yksinkertaista.


Väärin: Mitä suurempi on tulojen ja menojen erotus, sitä enemmän jää voittoa. Eli voiton parantamiseen kaksi mahdollisuutta: kulujen pienentäminen tai tulojen nostaminen. Yritysmaailmassa on osoittautunut tulojen nostamisen olevan (yllätys yllätys) kesätävempää tulevaisuuden tuloksen kannalta, eli mikäli ytv toimisi kuin yritys, kannattaisi sen pyrkiä lipputulojen kasvattamiseen. Tähän ei ainakaan päästäisi ajamalla hajoamaisillaan olevilla romuilla, joihin ei suostu kyytiin kuin autottomat. Sen sijaan ajamalla laadukkaalla, tarpeeksi tilavalla kalustolla saataisiin mahdollisesti autollisiakin ihmisiä kyytiin, varsinkin jos junassa voisi vielä juoda esimerkiksi aamukahvin.

Miksi lähijunissa muuten kaikki istuimet ovat vastakkain? Ei oikein sovi ainakaan suomalaiseen kansanluonteeseen istua polvet vastakkain ventovieraan ihmisen kanssa.

Toki kulupuoleltakin yritysmuotoinen ytv pyrkisi pienentämään, mutta tähän mentäisiin tehostuksilla, eli korvaamalla bussiliikennettä ratikalla siellä missä kysyntä riittää, suurentamalla bussien yksikkökokoa siellä missä sille kysyntää (esim 102, 103, ruuhkassa 5min vuoroväli, bussit aivan täynnä).

Mutta ei ytv yrityksenä ilman yhteiskunnan tukea pystyisi nykyisenlaista palvelua ylläpitämään, kun siitä tulee tappiota merkittävästi. Mutta ehkä antamalla jonkinlaista tulospalkkausta pystyttäisiin sielläkin ajamaan läpi tulosta parantavia toimenpiteitä, täyttäen kuitenkin sille asetetut palvelutasoehdot.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eiköhän Elmo vaan vähän provosoi Murzua.


Internetin kultainen sääntö: älä ikinä käytä sarkasmia, koska aina löytyy joku, joka ei sitä ymmärrä.  :Wink: 

Eikä tarkoitukseni ollut provosoida. Tarkoitukseni oli vain osoittaa - joskin hieman yltiöretorisin keinoin -, että HSL:ään ei voi soveltaa samaa ajattelua kuin yksityisiin yrityksiin, joiden tarkoitus todella on tuottaa voittoa. Tämä yksinkertaisesti johtuu siitä, että HSL:n omistajilla (kaupungeilla) ja johdolla ei ole samanlaisia kannustimia siihen kuin yksityisillä yrityksillä.

----------


## Samppa

> Internetin kultainen sääntö: älä ikinä käytä sarkasmia, koska aina löytyy joku, joka ei sitä ymmärrä.


Ok, myönnän, että itse menin lankaan, mutta näissä hyvissä vitseissä tai provoissa on todellakin se vaara, että joku ottaa ne tosissaan.

Minun olisi pitänyt miettiä ensin kaksi minuuttia, ennenkuin kommentoin viestiäsi. Nyt harmittaa :Frown:

----------


## Antero Alku

En ole lukenut HKL:n johtokunnan lausuntoa, mutta asiasta käydyssä keskustelussa kyllä muutama asia menee metsään.

Kilpailutetussa junaliikenteessä mikään yritys ei voi kilpailla alhaisilla palkoilla, kehnoilla työehdoilla tai puutteelisella turvallisuudella. Bussiliikenteen kilpailutuksessa on jo vuosia sitten opittu paljon asioita, ja työsuhteissa ja palkkauksessa on käytössä Lonka-sopimus, joka velvoittaa palkkaamaan hävinneen yhtiön kuljettajat voittaneeseen firmaan vanhoina työntekijöinä, eli samalla palkalla ja työehdoilla kuin edellisessä firmassa. Ainoa muutos, jonka voi tehdä, on parantaa työntekijän asemaa.

Ylipäätään työntekijöillä on etunaan yleissitova työehtosopimus. Joka firmassa on siis maksettava samaa palkkaa ja noudatettava samoja työehtoja. Sama pätee turvallisuudessa. Säännöt koskevat rautatieliikennettä, ei yksittäisiä yrityksiä. Ja monopolitilanteeseen verrattuna, sääntöjen noudattaminen käy pakollisemmaksi kilpailutilanteessa. Monopoliyhtiöltä kun on vaikea perua liikennelupaa turvallisuusrikkomusten vuoksi. Kilpailuilla markkinoilla se käy helposti, koska luvan menettäneen yhtiön liikenteeseen on aina saatavilla toinen asiansa kunnolla hoitava yhtiö. Verratkaapa vaikka lentoliikenteeseen, jossa aina silloin tällöin määräyksistä luistaminen johtaa toiminnan nopeisiinkin keskeytymisiin.

Kilpailuilla markkinoilla työntekijän asema on päin vastoin parempi kuin monopolissa. Sillä työntekijälläkin on vaihtoehtoja. Siis jatkaa omaa työtään, ei ainoastaan vaihtaa alaa. Esimerkiksi tästä syystä monilla työehtosopimusaloilla sopimuskauden aikana palkat liukuvat sopimustasoa korkeammiksi. Monopolissa VR-Yhtymän työntekijät eivät voi vaihtaa toiseen firmaan ja saada aiempaa suurempaa palkkaa tai parempia työoloja, mikä on muilla aloilla normaalia.

Antero

----------

